# New USA President!



## bennyman123abc (Jan 20, 2017)

As of 12:00 PM EST on Friday, January 20th, 2017, Donald J. Trump is officially the United State's 45th President. I am not an explicit supporter of Donald Trump however, I am a supporter of the position of the United States President. Thank you for your time and may God bless the United States, Donald J. Trump, and all of it's citizens.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 20, 2017)

It's a good occasion. God bless America!


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

Our Lord Trump takes office today!!!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 20, 2017)

Hail Satan!


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you all for your support :^)


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jan 20, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Hail Satan!


Posts like this make me wish there were a dislike option...


----------



## x65943 (Jan 20, 2017)

His speech was pretty bad.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 20, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> Posts like this make me wish there were a dislike option...


Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jan 20, 2017)

it was nice knowing you all


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jan 20, 2017)

x65943 said:


> His speech was pretty bad.


It wasn't absolutely terrible though.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 20, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> It wasn't absolutely terrible though.


It was a speech made by the most uneducated president in modern history.

I'm not trying to knock him, but his speech could have been written by a high school student.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 20, 2017)

Daggot said:


> It's a good occasion. God bless America!



Really ?? God bless America? Are you sure ?


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jan 20, 2017)

x65943 said:


> It was a speech made by the most uneducated president in modern history.
> 
> I'm not trying to knock him, but his speech could have been written by a high school student.


Who knows? Maybe it was  



azoreseuropa said:


> Really ?? God bless America? Are you sure ?


We are going to need God's blessings tbh


----------



## Daggot (Jan 20, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Really ?? God bless America? Are you sure ?


totally


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 20, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> Who knows? Maybe it was
> 
> 
> We are going to need God's blessings tbh





Daggot said:


> totally



Not really. Have an evident why God do not bless the political.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 20, 2017)

Hell I missed it. 
I should have brought popcorn for the occasion.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 20, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Hell I missed it.
> I should have brought popcorn for the occasion.


It wasn't worth the watch tbh. The speech was bad, and the rest of the time was mostly filled with reading scripture.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 20, 2017)

God bless America and God bless president Donald J. Trump!

May America and the world be great again! Congratulations for the americans here for getting the best president possible 
For 8 years of progress and greatness!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 20, 2017)

x65943 said:


> It wasn't worth the watch tbh. The speech was bad, and the rest of the time was mostly filled with reading scripture.


Bummer


----------



## rasputin (Jan 20, 2017)

USA is now officially racist


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jan 20, 2017)

x65943 said:


> It wasn't worth the watch tbh. The speech was bad, and the rest of the time was mostly filled with reading scripture.


And the Rabi's readings were TERRIBLE. Although the Bishop's reading was pretty good in my opinion


----------



## x65943 (Jan 20, 2017)

rasputin said:


> USA is now officially racist


? I think the racial tension in this country has been here for a long time.

I would argue the US becomes less and less racist over time.


----------



## rasputin (Jan 20, 2017)

x65943 said:


> ? I think the racial tension in this country has been here for a long time.
> 
> I would argue the US becomes less and less racist over time.




Racist president for a racist country


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jan 20, 2017)

rasputin said:


> USA is now officially racist


It has been since almost the beginning, but this is a step backward


----------



## x65943 (Jan 20, 2017)

rasputin said:


> Racist president for a racist country


He's more of a nationalist than anything. Yes the racists love him, but he couldn't have won with the racist vote alone. The racists always vote Republican.

Here's a graph of racial views in the US over time.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 20, 2017)

I wonder where he will place a 50 foot tall gold statue of himself. The guy is so lame, that Kim kardashian would be just as good. He is not my president, but do we really have a choice? the Donald is scum and everyone knows it.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

'Merica!

"You will never be ignored again" - Donald J Trump 

Time to take back our country, MADA'd 2017!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 20, 2017)

trump will fuck everything


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2017)

Lol the salt from the people who aren't even bothering to give Trump a chance is hilarious. They're just going to condemn him as they've been doing, whining all the way these past weeks. It's time to upheave the corruption in this country. Whether you agree or not that he's a good choice, you can't deny that Trump owes no favors to democrats nor republicans.


----------



## XDel (Jan 20, 2017)

Strange things are afoot at Circle K dude!


----------



## x65943 (Jan 20, 2017)

Chary said:


> Lol the salt from the people who aren't even bothering to give Trump a chance is hilarious. They're just going to condemn him as they've been doing, whining all the way these past weeks. It's time to upheave the corruption in this country. Whether you agree or not that he's a good choice, you can't deny that Trump owes no favors to democrats nor republicans.


I think it's ridiculous when people say "not my president". You don't get to choose who your president is, the nation decides that.

That said, I will watch what he does, but I don't have any hopes that he will stymie corruption. Ben Carson for housing and urban development? Mcmahon for head of the small business administration? These people have no qualifications for their positions, they are just lackeys getting jobs for loyalty. :\


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2017)

Hell yeah my dudes.


rasputin said:


> USA is now officially racist


Sounds like a You problem


----------



## Trolling (Jan 20, 2017)

The funny part is that people already say he is worse than George Bush.


----------



## Garblant (Jan 20, 2017)

Trolling said:


> The funny part is that people already say he is worse than George Bush.


*Will be


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

LOL who hit the liberal panic button???


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jan 20, 2017)

They say you're only patriotic if you'd take a bullet for your president. Sorry Trumpo, but you'd go before me!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2017)

rasputin said:


> Racist president for a racist country





slaphappygamer said:


> I wonder where he will place a 50 foot tall gold statue of himself. The guy is so lame, that Kim kardashian would be just as good. He is not my president, but do we really have a choice? the Donald is scum and everyone knows it.





BlueFox gui said:


> trump will fuck everything


And here is where I ask, how?

You guys weren't talking bullshit for the sake of it? Right? You have actual arguments?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 20, 2017)

VinLark said:


> And here is where I ask, how?
> 
> You guys weren't talking bullshit for the sake of it? Right? You have actual arguments?


i don't know he is racist, he wants to build an wall on mexico XD
i just dont like him


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jan 20, 2017)

VinLark said:


> And here is where I ask, how?
> 
> You guys weren't talking bullshit for the sake of it? Right? You have actual arguments?


He's best friends with Putin. Putin hates the USA the same way Kim Jong Un hates it. He's his PUPPET. He's his TICKET for full VIP access to anything about the USA. Soon Trump will be sending unblockable (well, I'll be blocking them) text messages to every American.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 20, 2017)

HEY ANYONE HAS ALREADY SEE A ROM HACK OF SUPER MARIO 64 CALLED SUPER TRUMP 64?


----------



## Kingy (Jan 20, 2017)

Feels good to not be an American.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 20, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Feels good to not be an American.


yeah


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> He's best friends with Putin. Putin hates the USA the same way Kim Jong Un hates it. He's his PUPPET. He's his TICKET for full VIP access to anything about the USA. Soon Trump will be sending unblockable (well, I'll be blocking them) text messages to every American.



Haha time to put on the tin foil hats and start watching CNN all day. 



TheKingy34 said:


> Feels good to not be an American.



Easy there Brexit! LOL


----------



## Kingy (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Easy there Brexit! LOL


shhhhsh don't speak of that


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 20, 2017)

I think people here should stop themselves from being brainwashed by fake news the msm creates to fit their liberal agenda


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 20, 2017)

There will be no wall. Hillary will never go to prison. Apple won't move their "things" to the us. He is full of lies. A country is not a business, but if it was he'd probably get the cheapest workers, because of money. Money drives business. Business does not drive money. If all his past is any sign of the future, it's gonna be rough (IF Donald serves a full term). Sure Hillary had emails, but that's nothing in comparison to this little puppet of a bag of bones.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Haha time to put on the tin foil hats and start watching CNN all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy there Brexit! LOL


Except I don't watch CNN.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Feels good to not be an American.


Feels good to be American


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 20, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Feels good to be American


NO PLEASE GOD NO
XD


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 20, 2017)

Next 4 years should be a scary ride, hope we come out the other side in one piece.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> There will be no wall. Hillary will never go to prison. Apple won't move their "things" to the us. He is full of lies. A country is not a business, but if it was he'd probably get the cheapest workers, because of money. Money drives business. Business does not drive money. If all his past is any sign of the future, it's gonna be rough (IF Donald serves a full term). Sure Hillary had emails, but that's nothing in comparison to this little puppet of a bag of bones.



Clinton foundation, benghazi, etc...

Haha it's funny people don't think hosting information pertaining national security on a private server is not a big deal. LOL
We do realise she was hacked and wikileake'd, so her IT personnel couldn't have been that great! LOL


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> NO PLEASE GOD NO
> XD


Please god no feel good about your birth country?

hmmmmmmmmmm I'll have to think about that


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 20, 2017)

man i live on brazil
The situation here is worse than any place, everything here is corruption.
XD


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 20, 2017)

here's hoping he wont be wagin more wars in the mid. east.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Except I don't watch CNN.



Haha you can change that logo to any liberal news agency and it still applies. Putin and Trump are best friends? HAHAHAHA credible statement right there!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 20, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Please god no feel good about your birth country?
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm I'll have to think about that


are you angry with me?


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 20, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> man i live on brazil
> The situation here is worse than any place, everything here is corruption.
> XD



i know them feels, i hope it gets better for you in brazil.

i believe many South American countries are pretty messed up.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Clinton foundation, benghazi, etc...
> 
> Haha it's funny people don't think hosting information pertaining national security on a private server is not a big deal. LOL
> We do realise she was hacked and wikileake'd, so her IT personnel couldn't have been that great! LOL



Also funny how people don't think that the president of the united states openly talking about how easily he can get away with sexual assault is no big deal either.  We were truly left with the scum of the earth to vote for this last election, that's for sure.  Still feel like we chose the worse of two evils this time, but really it was a lose-lose situation.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Haha you can change that logo to any liberal news agency and it still applies. Putin and Trump are best friends? HAHAHAHA credible statement right there!


All conservatives are the same. They think all liberals support Clinton, and all liberals watch CNN. Notice how you haven't denied you watch FOX News ONCE, but I've denied to believing mainstream media for, let's see, the SECOND time now.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> All conservatives are the same. They think all liberals support Clinton, and all liberals watch CNN. Notice how you haven't denied you watch FOX News ONCE, but I've denied to believing mainstream media for, let's see, the SECOND time now.



When was I accused of watching said fox news? How could I deny something I'm not accused of.

And please name this credible source that says Putin and Trump are best friends


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> When was I accused of watching said fox news? How could I deny something I'm not accused of.
> 
> And please name this credible source that says Putin and Trump are best friends


I brought up FOX News, and you replied back saying that liberal media lies as well. You didn't say anything like "_Sure FOX News lies_, but you can change that logo to any liberal news agency and it still applies". 

Read this.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> All conservatives are the same.


Stopped reading there. No group is ALL the same. Get your head out of MMM and then try to form a cohesive sentence.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 20, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> Posts like this make me wish there were a dislike option...


Hail satan! since he and god are both just not real figures, why not... it's a fairytale you believe in... hail satan!


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jan 20, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Soon Trump will be sending unblockable (well, I'll be blocking them) text messages to every American.


Assuming you're referring to Wireless Emergency Alerts, this is garbage. WEA messages have to go through several layers in order to be sent out, and as of yet, there hasn't been a single Presidential Alert. (I have received Amber Alerts and weather alerts before; those can usually be disabled on phones.)

For that matter, you might as well say he'll use the Emergency Alert System on TV and radio to take over all broadcasting to send messages.

(Disclaimer: I'm not a Trump supporter, but am fairly well versed with EAS/WEA and related.)


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> I brought up FOX News, and you replied back saying that liberal media lies as well. You didn't say anything like "_Sure FOX News lies_, but you can change that logo to any liberal news agency and it *still* applies".
> 
> Read this.



Haha you brought up fox news but never accused me of watching it LOL. Also read the bold, still implies the meme was accurate.

Also the article, LOL. The hacking of the Clinton campaign as the first evidence that they are friends?? stopped reading right there.
Trump encouraging Russia to hack? By saying they will be rewarded by our press if they find Hillary's lost 30,000 emails??? HAHAHA

Did Putin want Trump to get elected. Yes
Does that mean they are friends? LOL, that's a big stretch.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> Also funny how people don't think that the president of the united states openly talking about how easily he can get away with sexual assault is no big deal either.  We were truly left with the scum of the earth to vote for this last election, that's for sure.  Still feel like we chose the worse of two evils this time, but really it was a lose-lose situation.



Not this "sexual assault" crap again. No he was either a. taking about gold diggers or B. just taking shit...something both genders do.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 20, 2017)

January 20 will be a day to remember!

So glad Trump is the new president!


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jan 20, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> January 20 will be a day to remember!
> 
> So glad Trump is the new president!


Can't wait to watch Trump and Pence fail to make Muslims wear ID tags and abolish LGBT rights lmao.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Can't wait to watch Trump and Pence fail to make Muslims wear ID tags and abolish LGBT rights lmao.



You joking? He is not going to do either of those things. In fact the LGBT community should love him as he isn't going to import a bunch of people who believe their way of life is a sin.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Can't wait to watch Trump and Pence fail to make Muslims wear ID tags and abolish LGBT rights lmao.



LOL where did you read the LGBT info on? CNN? 






And he's not against muslims. He's against "radical islamic terrorist". Good lord, can't believe it took 8 years for a POTUS to wear some pants and utter those 3 words!


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

This!


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2017)

Fox News skews things their way, of course. It's why they're branded as the "conservative" media source.

But look at things on the left. Every left leaning idiot of the press managed to act like nothing more than children. Buzzfeed (ha) and their sourceless claims of Trump and Russia. CNN lying on every occasion ever. Where did that "Trump raped me" claim from last week go? Right in the garbage because there was no substantial proof, yet MSM capitalized on it like it was the biggest proven thing ever. Remember the "ALT RIGHT IS PURE EVIL MISOGYNIST/RACIST/ETC/BACKWOODS SCUM" agenda they were trying to portray? Those alt-right Trump supporters are getting their heads bashed in by "peaceful", as CNN calls them, protesters right now. BLM even beat an old lady with her own cane, if you cared to actually pay attention to the news instead of crying about Trump. The true aggressive people are not the Trump supporters; they're the leftist nuts who can't handle losing.



dpad_5678 said:


> Can't wait to watch Trump and Pence fail to make Muslims wear ID tags and abolish LGBT rights lmao.


lmfao you're trolling right? Trump does not care about repealing LGBT rights. He's said that more than once, and has even held up flags and thanked the LGBT community for their support. Please show me one actual video of Trump saying gay marriage is bad. Cuz here's what Clinton said about it. Don't drink the media koolaid bro.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Can't wait to watch Trump and Pence fail to make Muslims wear ID tags and abolish LGBT rights lmao.


You 
are
INSANE


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 20, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Can't wait to watch Trump and Pence fail to make Muslims wear ID tags and abolish LGBT rights lmao.


LGBTQ+2 (and whatever numbers, symbols, letters) is becoming somewhat dangerous, unreliable and a joke like BLM. Just take the trans community who make it all about them and if someone doesn't want to date a trans person then he/she (yes, there's only two genders) then that person is a "transphobic" or whatever.

I'm Bi but LGBTQ+2 can go fuck themselves as I don't trust them nor would associate with them at all.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

Annnnnnd welcome back to 1933 Nazi Germany, folks.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Annnnnnd welcome back to 1933 Nazi Germany, folks.



Hahahaha do you liberals actually believe that?


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hahahaha do you liberals actually believe that?


It's what CNN told them!! Remember, they don't have brains to form their own opinions.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 20, 2017)

That education secretary is a fine example of how you don't have to know anything relevant to get the job you want (my area of expertise is education and instruction). Actually, that's pretty much all of his cabinet. And him. Dream big (and be made of money), and anything is possible! Silver linings, right? or is that aluminum foil lining...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 20, 2017)

Not a Trump fan either, but to be honest, before everyone panick, please at least give the man a chance. I mean, he did not do anything yet.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 20, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Can't wait to watch Trump and Pence fail to make Muslims wear ID tags and abolish LGBT rights lmao.


The best part will definitely be watching conservatives howling at how the republican administration will keep not caring about their wishes, just like progressives had to face with Obama.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hahahaha do you liberals actually believe that?



I wouldn't know. But it was all over the net how David Duke and the KKK and Neo Nazis support this orange-faced asshole.



Chary said:


> It's what CNN told them!! Remember, they don't have brains to form their own opinions.



Sorry, I don't even watch CNN. Funny, that's what they say about conservatives.



osaka35 said:


> That education secretary is a fine example of how you don't have to know anything to get the job you want (my area of expertise is education and instruction). Actually, that's pretty much all of his cabinet. And him. Dream big (and be made of money), and anything is possible! Silver linings, right? or is that aluminum foil lining...



Right? Cronyism at its finest.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> I wouldn't know. But it was all over the net how David Duke and the KKK and Neo Nazis support this orange-faced asshole.



LOL because they don't like Killary. (Can't really blame them there)

Do you think Hitler would have held up an LGBT flag??? LOL 
Yep Nazi Germany right here, HAHAHA, gimme a break!


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> I wouldn't know. But it was all over the net how David Duke and the KKK and Neo Nazis support this orange-faced asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't even watch CNN. Funny, that's what they say about conservatives.


So what? Whackos support him. Whackos support Clinton, you can't control who freaks support. What's important _is that Trump doesn't support Duke._


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL because they don't like Killary. (Can't really blame them there)
> 
> Do you think Hitler would have held up an LGBT flag??? LOL
> Yep Nazi Germany right here, HAHAHA, gimme a break!





Chary said:


> So what? Whackos support him. Whackos support Clinton, you can't control who freaks support. What's important _is that Trump doesn't support Duke._




So you're both Trumptards. Got it. Noted.


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> So you're both Trumptards. Got it. Noted.


Aw, name calling after I show facts. Typical.

EDIT: More proof Trump doesn't like the KKK and other nutjobs


> So the Reform Party now includes a Klansman, Mr. Duke, a neo-Nazi, Mr. Buchanan, and a communist, Ms. Fulani. This is not company I wish to keep


Source


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> So you're both Trumptards. Got it. Noted.



I'm not a Liberal if that's what you are saying.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

Chary said:


> Aw, name calling after I show facts. Typical.
> 
> EDIT: More proof Trump doesn't like the KKK and other nutjobs
> 
> Source



Uhhh... You DO realize he was literally PRESSURED into denouncing them, right? Do some more research.



el_gonz87 said:


> I'm not a Liberal if that's what you are saying.



I don't care either way what you are, honestly. Both sides are shit. I just don't see the merit in supporting a guy who throws tantrums on Twitter on a daily basis.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 20, 2017)

Suddenly I thought of this song.




For the wrestling fans, it's kind strange to know that a McMahon is part of Trump's administration, Linda as the head of the board of the Small Business Association, whatever it's called. Somewhat humorously I was thinking who would get the Presidential Media of Freedom under this reign: Jon Voigt, Ted Nugent, Vincent K. McMahon, Ben Carson, Jean Claude Van Damme, Steven Seagal, Barron Trump (I feel like this kid's going to be a top meme subject for the next 4 years), Mike Pence, himself, some woman who he grabbed by the pussy and hasn't tried to sue him, Terrell Owens, whoever cooks him Mexican food, Putin, and now I'm just trying to amuse myself.

I hope the country does well, that's really the best thing to do, hope.


----------



## aerios169 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Suddenly I thought of this song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I rest a bit easy knowing that most of what he's promised is not only (in the case of some) impossible, but unconstitutional as well.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> I rest a bit easy knowing that most of what he's promised is not only (in the case of some) impossible, but unconstitutional as well.



An example?

Repeal Obamacare
Change strategy to combat ISIS
Limit migrants until we have a system that can expose potential terrorist
Re-negotiate trade deals
De-fund planned parenthood
Build a wall
Have mexico pay for the wall
Provide tax incentives for business

None of those seem un-constitutional to me.

Where do you guys get this stuff from?


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Uhhh... You DO realize he was literally PRESSURED into denouncing them, right? Do some more research.
> 
> I don't care either way what you are, honestly. Both sides are shit. I just don't see the merit in supporting a guy who throws tantrums on Twitter on a daily basis.


Literally linked him denouncing Duke+KKK years before he ran for pres. Also, pretty sure he wasn't pressured into anything; just aggravated that no one seemed to be dropping the subject. Why live in fear thinking the worst is to come? Take a little pride in our country, maybe we can see some actually good change for once. I'm not gonna defend his every action, but darn it, I'm going to celebrate the potential that can come from his presidency.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> I wouldn't know. But it was all over the net how David Duke and the KKK and Neo Nazis support this orange-faced asshole.


Yeah, its not like Hillary's mentor Robert Byrd was a KKK recruiter or anything...


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> An example?
> 
> Repeal Obamacare
> Change strategy to combat ISIS
> ...



All unrealistic goals and utter bullshit if you ask me. Defunding Planned Parenthood? They don't get government funding. Look it up.
Repuplicants in Congress have tried over 200 times to repeal the ACA. It's not going to happen.
Limit migrants? What, turn them away? Make other countries hate us even more.
Military changes and upgrades in spending? See above.
Tax incentives for businesses? You mean to add to the billions already spent on corporate welfare.
And I really doubt Mexico will even pay for the wall, let alone allow it. The current Mexican president seriously dislikes Trump.


----------



## aerios169 (Jan 20, 2017)

Actualy is a protectional politic and is pretty bad , maybe for me and my country will be hardest but in some years USa will be in a great depression. Why just read some of brazillian economic .

I was thinking that US people were good and with a great culture but right now i am just watching how alot of people are racist  
And easily to be manipulate


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> Yeah, its not like Hillary's mentor Robert Byrd was a KKK recruiter or anything...



In 1997, Byrd told an interviewer he would encourage young people to become involved in politics but also warned, "Be sure you avoid the Ku Klux Klan. Don't get that albatross around your neck. Once you've made that mistake, you inhibit your operations in the political arena."[22] In his last autobiography, Byrd explained that he was a KKK member because he "was sorely afflicted with tunnel vision — a jejune and immature outlook — seeing only what I wanted to see because I thought the Klan could provide an outlet for my talents and ambitions."[23] Byrd also said, in 2005, "I know now I was wrong. Intolerance had no place in America. I apologized a thousand times ... and I don't mind apologizing over and over again. I can't erase what happened."[13]



aerios169 said:


> Actualy is a protectional politic and is pretty bad , maybe for me and my country will be hardest but in some years USa will be in a great depression. Why just read some of brazillian economic .
> 
> I was thinking that US people were good and with a great culture but right now i am just watching how alot of people are racist
> And easily to be manipulate



Yeah, most of his supporters are racists with a sixth-grade reading level.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> All unrealistic goals and utter bullshit if you ask me. Defunding Planned Parenthood? They don't get government funding. Look it up.
> Repuplicants in Congress have tried over 200 times to repeal the ACA. It's not going to happen.
> Limit migrants? What, turn them away? Make other countries hate us even more.
> Military changes and upgrades in spending? See above.
> ...



No government funding? LOL. Source: http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...eady-battle-over-government-funding/96463008/

Again all constitutional and the Republicans, whether you throw tantrums or not, will control all branches of government. So yes all of this can be possible.

Time to say bye bye to the failure of ACA!!!! That's #1 on Trump and Paul Ryan's agenda, thank you!!!!


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> No government funding? LOL. Source: http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...eady-battle-over-government-funding/96463008/
> 
> Again all constitutional and the Republicans, whether you throw tantrums or not, will control all branches of government. So yes all of this can be possible.



Again, where's the proof? They claim there's government funding, but I see no source to back that up.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> All unrealistic goals and utter bullshit if you ask me. Defunding Planned Parenthood? They don't get government funding. Look it up.
> Repuplicants in Congress have tried over 200 times to repeal the ACA. It's not going to happen.
> Limit migrants? What, turn them away? Make other countries hate us even more.
> Military changes and upgrades in spending? See above.
> ...




1.I agree I'm against this as well. While I don't like PP I do know it is needed in some cases.
2. Yes!...fuck them America first; why is that such a crazy idea.
3.Trade deals will favor us more
4.Despite popular belief the rich are the ones who create jobs and tend to become rich because their business grow. Though I do see your point paying off a politain in order to get favors while smart screws us over.
5. It's NOT like he is going to make them pay for it with a CC. No he is just not going to spend as much money on them.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> 1.I agree I'm against this as well. While I don't like PP I do know it is needed in some cases.
> 2. Yes!...fuck them America first; why is that such a crazy idea.
> 3.Trade deals will favor us more
> 4.Despite popular belief the rich are the ones who create jobs and tend to become rich because their business grow. Though I do see your point paying off a politain in order to get favors while smart screws us over.
> 5. It's NOT like he is going to make them pay for it with a CC. No he is just not going to spend as much money on them.



Millions of dumfounded dipshits will watch as everything they voted for in Trump falls on them to pay for. Mexico won't pay for that wall. Businesses will not pay for jack shit.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> So you're both Trumptards. Got it. Noted.


_brushing away a argument with name calling
_
I expect no less from a Hillary Shill like you


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 20, 2017)

How fast he updated his twitter.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Again, where's the proof? They claim there's government funding, but I see no source to back that up.



http://www.factcheck.org/2011/04/planned-parenthood/



GuyInDogSuit said:


> Millions of dumfounded dipshits will watch as everything they voted for in Trump falls on them to pay for. Mexico won't pay for that wall. Businesses will not pay for jack shit.



LOL you libs are so angry.

It's all to be seen, Trump will reduce the trade to Mexico and will probably include new tariffs on stuff that used to come over here for free. Bye bye handouts to Mexico!

Also, bringing jobs back by providing incentives to businesses will directly help the people. Not whatever other free trade agreement Hillay was proposing LOLZ!


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

VinLark said:


> _brushing away a argument with name calling
> _
> I expect no less from a Hillary Shill like you



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

You literally just pulled the same shit. But no, I didn't vote for Hillary, thanks for playing, try again.


----------



## aerios169 (Jan 20, 2017)

@el gonz87 i hope that you can work for 1 dolar the hour or hold on the racist . I hate tp say but my pepople work for nothing and for people that just hate them for be diferent . We do the jobs that no one wants


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> http://www.factcheck.org/2011/04/planned-parenthood/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're funny. You still assume I'm a liberal.


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> All unrealistic goals and utter bullshit if you ask me. Defunding Planned Parenthood? They don't get government funding. Look it up.
> Repuplicants in Congress have tried over 200 times to repeal the ACA. It's not going to happen.
> Limit migrants? What, turn them away? Make other countries hate us even more.
> Military changes and upgrades in spending? See above.
> ...


Repeal and replacing Obamacare with _anything else_ sure seems plausible. And a better solution. Good use of executive order, assuming he has a good plan. We'll have to see.
Finding another way to combat ISIS? I'm not for fighting needless wars or attacking other countries, but something needs to be done about the terrorist situation. We need to be defensive against threats to our national security.
Yes, limit migrants. Because letting them all flow into the country freely is going oh-so-well for Sweden and Germany. Making our country safe is more important than letting a free flow of middle eastern people in here. And I say that as a Persian.
Planned parenthood? There's not enough proof for me to make a choice here, there's too much fact v fiction. And even though I'm against abortion (unless rape) Planned Parenthood seems to be for sex ed and safety? Sounds like something crummy to defund--but again, I don't know anything about it.
Building a border is a perfectly sane idea. I live in Texas, I see the illegal immigrant issue first-hand. Stop these mexicans from coming here illegally and sapping the system, dear God, please. Asking Mexico to pay for it? Now that's a bit wild, though.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

aerios169 said:


> @el gonz87 i hope that you can work for 1 dolar the hour or hold on the racist . I hate tp say but my pepople work for nothing and for people that just hate them for be diferent . We do the jobs that no one wants



How am I being racist? Do I agree with NAFTA? no. Would I like to see manufacturing jobs come back to the sun-belt states? Yes.

None of which are racist. I hate to see my neighbor lose a job at Chrysler because they are deciding to build a plant in Mexico.

Sorry if that comes across racist, but America is for me first and always will be.



GuyInDogSuit said:


> You're funny. You still assume I'm a liberal.



I don't know what you are but I know a google search is not something you do well. lol


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

Chary said:


> Repeal and replacing Obamacare with _anything else_ sure seems plausible. And a better solution. Good use of executive order, assuming he has a good plan. We'll have to see.
> Finding another way to combat ISIS? I'm not for fighting needless wars or attacking other countries, but something needs to be done about the terrorist situation. We need to be defensive against threats to our national security.
> Yes, limit migrants. Because letting them all flow into the country freely is going oh-so-well for Sweden and Germany. Making our country safe is more important than letting a free flow of middle eastern people in here. And I say that as a Persian.
> Planned parenthood? There's not enough proof for me to make a choice here, there's too much fact v fiction. And even though I'm against abortion (unless rape) Planned Parenthood seems to be for sex ed and safety? Sounds like something crummy to defund--but again, I don't know anything about it.
> Building a border is a perfectly sane idea. I live in Texas, I see the illegal immigrant issue first-hand. Stop these mexicans from coming here illegally and sapping the system, dear God, please. Asking Mexico to pay for it? Now that's a bit wild, though.



I agree, the ACA is flawed. But millions received healthcare when they were previously denied for pre-existing conditions. The Republicans pretty much gutted it before allowing it to pass, sadly.
We already limit immigrants. I don't disagree that we should limit them more, but giving Muslims special IDs? Come on.
Planned Parenthood is not allowed to use any of that funding for abortions. But by defunding it, millions will lose access to education, STD testing, mammograms, cancer screenings, etc.
Building a border isn't exactly insane, per se. But yeah, Mexico doesn't think it's so great, either.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 20, 2017)

Just wanted to point out that not being a Trump supporter doesn't automatically make you a liberal or a CNN viewer.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I don't know what you are but I know a google search is not something you do well. lol



That article you linked to is from 2011. I'd suggest searching for something more recent. They DON'T receive government funding now. The



invaderyoyo said:


> Just wanted to point out that not being a Trump supporter doesn't automatically make you a liberal or a CNN viewer.



Finally, a sane person!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2017)

invaderyoyo said:


> Just wanted to point out that not being a Trump supporter doesn't automatically make you a liberal or a CNN viewer.


And being a trump supporter doesn't make you a Fox news watcher and conservative


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

VinLark said:


> And being a trump supporter doesn't make you a Fox news watcher and conservative



Very true. Because let's be honest, both sides hate him, but there are also those on both sides of the spectrum that actually DO like him for various reasons.


----------



## aerios169 (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> How am I being racist? Do I agree with NAFTA? no. Would I like to see manufacturing jobs come back to the sun-belt states? Yes.
> 
> None of which are racist. I hate to see my neighbor lose a job at Chrysler because they are deciding to build a plant in Mexico.
> 
> Sorry if that comes across racist, but America is for me first and always will be.


Uhmm yes but u have to watch that alot of money is from México belive, just see cancun and   we saved  some of Us industries like ford in 2009  . In that case 1000 or more  jobs would be lose in US if the ford had to close their doors


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

aerios169 said:


> Uhmm yes but u have to watch that alot of money is from México belive, just see cancun and   we saved  some of Us industries like ford in 2009  . In that case 1000 or more  jobs would be lose in US if the ford had to close their doors



That's why the bailout happened. And the auto industry paid that back. Unfortunately, the banks did not.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> That article you linked to is from 2011. I'd suggest searching for something more recent. They DON'T receive government funding now. The
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a sane person!



LOL you honestly believe they don't get any government money? Genius!

http://www.gao.gov/assets/670/669194.pdf


----------



## aerios169 (Jan 20, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> That's why the bailout happened. And the auto industry paid that back. Unfortunately, the banks did not.


The good thing in us is that they pay the correct money , here one worker for 2 weeks of 8-12 hours of job just earn lime 50 dolars


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

aerios169 said:


> Uhmm yes but u have to watch that alot of money is from México belive, just see cancun and   we saved  some of Us industries like ford in 2009  . In that case 1000 or more  jobs would be lose in US if the ford had to close their doors



It's time for jobs to come back and NAFTA to be renegotiated and illegal immigration to be cracked down. None of these statements are racist. Sorry Mexico.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL you honestly believe they don't get any government money? Genius!
> 
> http://www.gao.gov/assets/670/669194.pdf



2015..... Something more recent? Proof they receive funding for abortions?



el_gonz87 said:


> It's time for jobs to come back and NAFTA to be renegotiated and illegal immigration to be cracked down. None of these statements are racist. Sorry Mexico.



For once I agree with you.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 20, 2017)

The jobs aren't coming back in any meaningful numbers. Automation is going to keep advancing. The low-skill jobs will be done for decreasingly less pay until automation takes over. No amount of politics or wishful thinking will change that.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> The jobs aren't coming back in any meaningful numbers. Automation is going to keep advancing. The low-skill jobs will either be done for decreasingly less pay until automation takes over. No amount of politics or wishful thinking will change that.



Pretty grim prediction there...


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 20, 2017)

It's not even a far-fetched idea. This is pretty much the consensus. Automation is going to cause a massive chunk of workers to become unemployable.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> It's not even a far-fetched idea. This is pretty much the consensus. Automation is going to cause a massive chunk of workers to become unemployable.



This is very true. Low skill works are very expensives when compared to a machine who doesn't take any sick days off,no union laws, insurance etc.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> It's not even a far-fetched idea. This is pretty much the consensus. Automation is going to cause a massive chunk of workers to become unemployable.



Not that I'm disagreeing with you, and you're likely right. Just wish it wasn't happening.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2017)

Ah, another day where politics are discussed, I'm just dropping by to say I won't be discussing or debating any kind of political topics because of agreeing issues, etc. So just thought I'd say hi and then leave.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

LOL this made me laugh a bit:






Thank you Mr Trump for promising to put "*AMERICA First*"!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm trying to remain optimistic. Here's hoping nothing awful will happen over the next four (or eight) years.

It's better to have a laughingstock as a president than a legitimate maniac


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm trying to remain optimistic. Here's hoping nothing awful will happen over the next four (or eight) years.
> 
> It's better to have a laughingstock as a president than a legitimate maniac



True, that. It's fun to watch him blow up on Twitter.

I have a Chrome extension that inserts quotes from the Trump every time his name is mentioned. So this time it said, Donald "All of the women on The Apprentice flirted with me" Trump. lmao


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's better to have a laughingstock as a president than a legitimate maniac



Agreed, that's why I'm glad Hillary wasn't elected.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Agreed, that's why I'm glad Hillary wasn't elected.


You say that like she is a maniac. If I can agree that Trump probably won't destroy the U.S. the least you could do is drop it with Clinton


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Agreed, that's why I'm glad Hillary wasn't elected.



Well, to be fair.... Jill "Vaccines shouldn't be mandatory" Stein and Gary "I believe in aliens" Johnson weren't exactly sane, either...


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You say that like she is a maniac. If I can agree that Trump probably won't destroy the U.S. the least you could do is drop it with Clinton



I'm trying to be positive about Hillary.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I'm trying to be positive about Hillary.



I'm trying to be positive for this country's next four/eight years, lol.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 20, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Not this "sexual assault" crap again. No he was either a. taking about gold diggers or B. just taking shit...something both genders do.



Hey if you feel ok defending what he said, good on you I guess, you have every right to do so.  I would never personally talk that way about a woman and I find it disgusting, and I'm just some nobody that would never run for president.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2017)

Everybody except who I liked sucked and will lead/or would have lead this country to disaster! /s

Anyway between Clinton and Trump it was cholera or gonorrhea but cholera won so....


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 20, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Ah, another day where politics are discussed, I'm just dropping by to say I won't be discussing or debating any kind of political topics because of agreeing issues, etc. So just thought I'd say hi and then leave.


If you think about it, agreeing issues are not exclusive to politics here. People disagree pretty much anywhere, whether it's about which CFW is better, which console is better, if the Switch is a tablet or not or even whose waifu or husbando is better. People love to agree to disagree on pretty much everything.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2017)

Say this quote from someone on Facebook:

"The ultimate problem when discussing politics anywhere: When people make statements about politics is that is often presents in a problem/solution way. Everyone inputs a way to solve a problem, but another person isnt in agreement, and the clash creates many pathways or problem/solutions, that continue to clash in mostly "what if" senarios..in which there rarely, if ever come to an actually answer that is suitable to everyone. Due to mulitudes of "what ifs" and "what abouts", the process because weighty, some have strong beliefs in their way of thinging and becomes dismissive, insulting, domineering, which inturn is reflected back at each other leading to massive amount of butthurt, discontinued friendships, and other such negative outcomes. So, nothing is still solved, except now once open minds are now closed and pissed off, and whatever it was that started the discussion still lingers.. waiting for the next batch of people to have crack at it and pretty much coming to the same result."

If I said that I didn't agree with Clinton, her ideologies, beliefs, policies, etc, I would be branded a bigot, a misogynist, etc and be publicly eviscerated. Just saying, it's getting so people aren't allowed to have opinions that aren't in line with someone else's, that's what pisses me off the most about politics. Heaven forbid someone has a different opinion than you, you don't have ridicule or crucify someone because they think differently and don't agree with what one thinks.  Let's agree that neither candidate is all that great.



WiiUBricker said:


> If you think about it, agreeing issues are not exclusive to politics here. People disagree pretty much anywhere, whether it's about which CFW is better, which console is better, if the Switch is a tablet or not or even whose waifu or husbando is better. People love to agree to disagree on pretty much everything.



Which pisses me off, and it's the reason I no longer want to willingly express my political beliefs unless I'm coerced.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> If you think about it, agreeing issues are not exclusive to politics here. People disagree pretty much anywhere, whether it's about which CFW is better, which console is better, if the Switch is a tablet or not or even whose waifu or husbando is better. People love to agree to disagree on pretty much everything.



Bravo!


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 20, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Everybody except who I liked sucked and will lead/or would have lead this country to disaster! /s
> 
> Anyway between Clinton and Trump it was cholera or gonorrhea but cholera won so....



This is the truth.  We'd have been best off with Bernie, and I'm not even a big Bernie fan either.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> This is the truth.  We'd have been best off with Bernie, and I'm not even a big Bernie fan either.



LOL no. Just plain ole NO.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL no. Just plain ole NO.



Hellz no is the better answer. Crazy old man.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL no. Just plain ole NO.



Except yeah, look who we had to choose between: Giant Douche and Turd Sandwich.  Bernie had some good points and genuine passion, seemed to be the most human person that actually ran.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 20, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> Except yeah, look who we had to choose between: Giant Douche and Turd Sandwich.  Bernie had some good points and genuine passion, seemed to be the most human person that actually ran.



In a parallel universe, it's like South Park. Turd Sandwich and Giant Douche.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> Except yeah, look who we had to choose between: Giant Douche and Turd Sandwich.  Bernie had some good points and genuine passion, seemed to be the most human person that actually ran.



Except for all the socialism.

I'll grant you he didn't have all the sideshow crap, but he seemed to have some crazy ideas about the "distribution of wealth".


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Except for all the socialism.
> 
> I'll grand you he didn't have all the sideshow crap, but he seemed to have some crazy ideas about the distribution of wealth.



I really love how people are so afraid of the very idea of socialism and socialist programs, our country is full of socialist programs, we're so much better off because of them.  But, whatever, I'm not going to spend my afternoon off arguing about the hypotheticals of how things would be with a different person in charge.  We're left with giant douche and I'm OK with that.  No real scenario was going to keep me happy this time, so it's whatever.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hahahaha do you liberals actually believe that?


Libbies believe that Trump is Hitler. 

Never mind the BLM movement which spreads hatred, racism and terrorism.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 20, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> trump will fuck everything



You probably voted for Dilma.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> I really love how people are so afraid of the very idea of socialism and socialist programs, our country is full of socialist programs, we're so much better off because of them.  But, whatever, I'm not going to spend my afternoon off arguing about the hypotheticals of how things would be with a different person in charge.  We're left with giant douche and I'm OK with that.  No real scenario was going to keep me happy this time, so it's whatever.



Not afraid of socialism, just don't agree with the concept. Anyway we're into opinions. I'm happy we have The Donald as POTUS!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Libbies believe that Trump is Hitler.
> 
> Never mind the BLM movement which spreads hatred, racism and terrorism.


to say that BLM is terrorism is just crazy though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> to say that BLM is terrorism is just crazy though.


No it really isn't though


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 20, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> to say that BLM is terrorism is just crazy though.



BLM is terrorism. Killing cops and beating up white people is domestic terrorism.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

BLM is awful they are the KKK of today.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

The thing I don't get is, why can't all lives matter?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> The thing I don't get is, why can't all lives matter?



#nolivesmatter. You're all equally worthless.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 20, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> You probably voted for Dilma.


i don't voted on dilma... i even vote XD


----------



## x65943 (Jan 20, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> BLM is awful they are the KKK of today.


BLM is cringe, but the KKK of today?

That's an insane comparison.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 20, 2017)

x65943 said:


> BLM is cringe, but the KKK of today?
> 
> That's an insane comparison.



LOL this thread had somebody say "Welcome to 1933 Germany".


----------



## x65943 (Jan 20, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL this thread had somebody say "Welcome to 1933 Germany".


That is an equally cringe comment. Everyone in this thread is saying crazy things.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2017)

x65943 said:


> That is an equally cringe comment. Everyone in this thread is saying crazy things.



Fine they are not that bad but they say some incredibly racist things.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 20, 2017)

Trump is so anti-immigration that he married an immigrant. Yeah, he's totally against immigration.

Seriously, some people are really thick to think this. The difference is that there needs to be control to separate legal immigrants from illegal immigrants so that everything is according to the law.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 20, 2017)

The anti-Trump protesters sure are very kind and humble people like the 'refugees' in Europe.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 20, 2017)

I too like to judge an entire group based upon the actions of some of its members. For example, I can find a racist person who supports Trump, therefore Trump supporters are racist. See how intellectually honest we're being right now?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> I too like to judge an entire group based upon the actions of some of its members. For example, I can find a racist person who supports Trump, therefore Trump supporters are racist. See how intellectually honest we're being right now?


Oh my god

I've never seen such brilliance


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 20, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i don't voted on dilma... i even vote XD



You can't even speak english properly, yet you think you're in enough of a position to talk about how bad a foreign politician is.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh my goodness, facepalm moment for me. I saw the term "MAGA" today, never saw it before, #MAGA and stuff, and I googled for the definition. Sigh. Aside from following Dragon Ball shows and another series, I'm mostly behind the ball on things.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 20, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> You can't even speak english properly, yet you think you're in enough of a position to talk about how bad a foreign politician is.


Yes, I do not know how to speak English, do you have any problem with that?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 20, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> I too like to judge an entire group based upon the actions of some of its members. For example, I can find a racist person who supports Trump, therefore Trump supporters are racist. See how intellectually honest we're being right now?


Doesn't really work like that. The left has constantly been targetting anyone that supports to be "racist", "alt-right", "xenophobic", "sexist", "misogynist", "Islamophobic", "anti-immigration" and whatever other trendy term the mainstream comes up with in hopes it'll stick (just like the terrible jokes in Ghostbusters 2016). The point is, if the left wanted to prove how much better they are then they wouldn't come up with suppositions and behave like civilised people.

You have those on those videos and then the internet which has plenty to fill a black hole.

P.S. Don't forget the celebrities too trying to prove how they're for the people. Haha. Celebrities and "for the people." That is comedic.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 20, 2017)

"They did it first."


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 21, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The left has constantly been targetting anyone that supports to be "racist", "alt-right", "xenophobic", "sexist", "misogynist", "Islamophobic", "anti-immigration" and whatever other trendy term the mainstream comes up with in hopes it'll stick (just like the terrible jokes in Ghostbusters 2016). The point is, if the left wanted to prove how much better they are then they wouldn't come up with suppositions and behave like civilised people.



Yes, let's generalize some more.


----------



## Chary (Jan 21, 2017)

Let's all stop arguing for a moment and recognize how cute this moment is


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jan 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> Let's all stop arguing for a moment and recognize how cute this moment is



This is MUCH better than the political debate of 9 pages I came back to . Thanks for that @Chary!


----------



## x65943 (Jan 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> Let's all stop arguing for a moment and recognize how cute this moment is



It was kind of sad that this was orchestrated to take place at the same time as Obama's closing remarks as he flew out of Washington.

I was watching the nbc live broadcast on youtube, and they cut Obama's speech half-way through to show Trump signing these executive orders.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jan 21, 2017)

x65943 said:


> It was kind of sad that this was orchestrated to take place at the same time as Obama's closing remarks as he flew out of Washington.
> 
> I was watching the nbc live broadcast on youtube, and they cut Obama's speech half-way through to show Trump signing these executive orders.


Oh well... I guess we'll have to listen to Obama speak some other time


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 21, 2017)

You know, since I'm Italian, I should've nothing to do with your american politics and whatnot, but from what I've seen throughout
all of this, I've just got one thing to say to all of America: Good luck. You're gonna need it. Badly.


----------



## nando (Jan 21, 2017)

pass


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2017)

invaderyoyo said:


> Yes, let's generalize some more.



So does that mean people can voice their opinions without the opposite side with opposite views calling them out and humiliating them?


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 21, 2017)

x65943 said:


> His speech was pretty bad.


I honestly consider his speech to have been objectively good, regardless on your views on the man. Whether you agree with the content or not, the speech was well balanced between anti-establishment rhetoric and looking more 'Presidential', while also hitting the right notes on jobs and industry in a sensible way. In terms of the qualities of the speech itself, I'd say it accomplished what it set out to do.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> Let's all stop arguing for a moment and recognize how cute this moment is




See that's why I think Barron will be a source of memes for the next 4 years, at least random bits of comedy. Speaking of comedy, haha at Shia LeBeouf.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 21, 2017)

Build that wall, daddy Trump.


----------



## Chary (Jan 21, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> See that's why I think Barron will be a source of memes for the next 4 years, at least random bits of comedy. Speaking of comedy, haha at Shia LeBeouf.


And while I think the kid will provide hilarious memes, it also kinda worries me. It's got to be tough to be the son of one of the most controversial presidents in recent history. And he's apparently going to still attend regular public school.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 21, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> You know, since I'm Italian, I should've nothing to do with your american politics and whatnot, but from what I've seen throughout
> all of this, I've just got one thing to say to all of America: Good luck. You're gonna need it. Badly.



We don't need luck. This is America, the greatest country on Earth.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> We don't need luck. This is America, the greatest country on Earth.



It's  not the greatest, but it's not the worst, it's  just like any other developed country. I like it here, I just don't agree with a lot of the leaders.




Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Trump is so anti-immigration that he married an immigrant. Yeah, he's totally against immigration.
> 
> Seriously, some people are really thick to think this. The difference is that there needs to be control to separate legal immigrants from illegal immigrants so that everything is according to the law.



Illegal isn't a race, it's a crime, people need to stop the "racist" bullshit card, it's getting old. Also Muslim/Islam isn't a race, it's a religion, Arabic/Arab is however. Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So does that mean people can voice their opinions without the opposite side with opposite views calling them out and humiliating them?


People can say what they want. That means everyone. Some limits are necessary, though.

I was referring to him implying that "the left" doesn't "behave like civilised people". 

It's very easy lump a bunch of different people together and make generalizations based on what a few of them do.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2017)

invaderyoyo said:


> People can say what they want. That means everyone. Some limits are necessary, though.
> 
> I was referring to him implying that "the left" doesn't "behave like civilised people".
> 
> It's very easy lump a bunch of different people together and make generalizations based on what a few of them do.



The same can be said for those who didn't vote for the Liberal/Dem party, those who voted Republican are seen as all being bigoted, hate-filled, and brainless when that isn't true, contrary to what the lamestream media says.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 21, 2017)

So who watched his speech? I don't know I liked it a lot. Spoke of hope and change and the people taking back power. Thoughts?


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The same can be said for those who didn't vote for the Liberal/Dem party, those who voted Republican are seen as all being bigoted, hate-filled, and brainless when that isn't true, contrary to what the lamestream media says.



Yeah, but that's them not me. I'm replying to him specifically. He was doing it in that specific post.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2017)

invaderyoyo said:


> Yeah, but that's them not me. I'm replying to him specifically. He was doing it in that specific post.



Right, I'm speaking in general, it's getting to the point where I'm not 100% willing to ever voice my opinions on issues like this. I'm super nervous about going this far as it is.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Right, I'm speaking in general, it's getting to the point where I'm not 100% willing to ever voice my opinions on issues like this. I'm super nervous about going this far as it is.


So, you're scared that the media will humiliate you for voicing your opinion?


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jan 21, 2017)

Time to save America!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2017)

invaderyoyo said:


> So, you're scared that the media will humiliate you for voicing your opinion?



Not the media, but the internet as a whole, social media, game forums such as this, believe me, it has happened before, people make a federal case out of the fact my opinions aren't aligned with theirs. It's annoying.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 21, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> So who watched his speech? I don't know I liked it a lot. Spoke of hope and change and the people taking back power. Thoughts?



America being first, I think the previous administration forgot about that.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> It's  not the greatest, but it's not the worst, it's  just like any other developed country. I like it here, I just don't agree with a lot of the leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jao Chu (Jan 21, 2017)

I will fast today to honour the ascension of the God-Emperor.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2017)

Daggot said:


>



I don't know what to think anymore, today has been...interesting to say the least.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 21, 2017)

Didn't vote for him, but if he does a good job, then I'll be relieved.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 21, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> "They did it first."





invaderyoyo said:


> Yes, let's generalize some more.


So that's what you guys end up with.


----------



## Jao Chu (Jan 21, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> So that's what you guys end up with.



I love your avatar. Milo for vice president!


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 21, 2017)

Well time to kill myself


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Well time to kill myself




 
You don't even live in USA though


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2017)

Hm. I doubt any of you in here commenting have the slightest idea why you're calling him a racist. Do you? Prove me wrong.

Don't type on a phone. Auto correct is finicky


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 21, 2017)

VinLark said:


> View attachment 75733
> You don't even live in USA though


My currency is going to shit, there's going to be more racism than ever, we're going to pay for the wall, the switch is gonna go up to like 12000 pesos, etc.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> My currency is going to shit, *Hasn't that been happening? *
> there's going to be more racism than ever, *Nope*
> we're going to pay for the wall, *We'll See*
> the switch is gonna go up to like 12000 pesos, etc. *Not due to Trump*


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 21, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Hm. I doubt have of you in here commenting have the slightest idea why you're calling him a racist. Do you? Prove me wrong.



If you say it enough. It somehow becomes true.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 21, 2017)

VinLark said:


> View attachment 75735


Lmao explanation is too long and complicated, but yeah it's basically that


----------



## Chary (Jan 21, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> So who watched his speech? I don't know I liked it a lot. Spoke of hope and change and the people taking back power. Thoughts?


Heard a lot of people talking bad about it, of course, so I just watched it on Youtube. Love it. It was really patriotic and it was great how he focused on _us, the people_. Also felt really uniting, as it should be. We all need to come together as a country and maga, take back the country, take back the media.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> If you say it enough. It somehow becomes true.


Media outlets are winning. Propaganda is a more prominent thing now with Trump. Weird, isn't it?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 21, 2017)

LOL it's been this kind of day all over the internet:





HAHAHAHAHA delicious!


----------



## Chary (Jan 21, 2017)

Well _crap. _How long did it take for them to start insulting Barron? Who need I remind you is only 10 years old? 





SNL's already making fun of the kid. And sure, parody and whatever is fine, they can make as many Donald Trump jokes as they want, but they've sunken so low that they're going after a _child_. Oh, and while I was typing this, the tweet was deleted. Womp womp


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> Well _crap. _How long did it take for them to start insulting Barron? Who need I remind you is only 10 years old?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The left has no boundaries. They will do anything.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> It's  not the greatest, but it's not the worst, it's  just like any other developed country. I like it here, I just don't agree with a lot of the leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chary said:


> Well _crap. _How long did it take for them to start insulting Barron? Who need I remind you is only 10 years old?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cyberbullying kids is nothing new. Leafy does the same shit all the time.


----------



## Chary (Jan 21, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Cyberbullying kids is nothing new. Leafy does the same shit all the time.


Major media going after kids is normal? The heck.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Cyberbullying kids is nothing new. Leafy does the same shit all the time.



Oh my. They're a bit sore, don't you think? Should probably give em some Hot cocoa and a therapy dog.

Totally meant to quote @Chary. Oh well.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> Well _crap. _How long did it take for them to start insulting Barron? Who need I remind you is only 10 years old?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She couldn't take the heat and locked her account as well.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2017)

Daggot said:


> She couldn't take the heat and locked her account as well.


Good


----------



## Chary (Jan 21, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Oh my. They're a bit sore, don't you think? Should probably give em some Hot cocoa and a therapy dog.
> 
> Totally meant to quote @Chary. Oh well.


Don't worry, I'm still purveying the thread 

They actually need a safe space and some coloring books! Hot cocoa is made with milk, and triggered left vegans can't have that!!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> Major media going after kids is normal? The heck.


I meant that unfunny people will make cruel jokes just to create controversy.


----------



## Ulieq (Jan 21, 2017)

Yay, now we can suck like every other african country.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2017)

Ulieq said:


> Yay, now we can suck like every other african country.




 
No.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 21, 2017)

Ulieq said:


> Yay, now we can suck like every other african country.



LOL, you could always move to Canada or Mexico.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL, you could always move to Canada or Mexico.


Too rich for their blood.


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 21, 2017)

For all you people who are not American,  you really do not understand how we the people have been lied to, ridiculed, taken advantaged of, and ripped off
by the Obama Administration.  Y'all can hate on trump all you want, you know no different than having a democratic president. 
Over the past 40 years, the Democratic Regime flourished while the rest of America slaved to survive by working multiple jobs after being ripped off the 1st 25%, if not more of their hard earned monies.  Our rights were slowly vanishing while they blatantly were not hiding what they were doing and shoving their beliefs down our throats without being able to say anything without reprocussion.
THE TIME FOR THE NATZI DEMOCRATIC REIGN HAS COME TO AN END IN AMERICA.

It is now time for America to be great again!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> For all you people who are not American,  you really do not understand how we the people have been lied to, ridiculed, taken advantaged of, and ripped off
> by the Obama Administration.  Y'all can hate on trump all you want, you know no different than having a democratic president.
> Over the past 40 years, the Democratic Regime flourished while the rest of America slaved to survive by working multiple jobs after being ripped off the 1st 25%, if not more of their hard earned monies.  Our rights were slowly vanishing while they blatantly were not hiding what they were doing and shoving their beliefs down our throats without being able to say anything without reprocussion.
> THE TIME FOR THE NATZI DEMOCRATIC REIGN HAS COME TO AN END IN AMERICA.
> ...


Not a clean write up, but yes.. I agree. The working class has been shit on for far too long.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 21, 2017)

Welp.... Guess there goes Barack Husseins biggest legacy:
http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/20/politics/trump-signs-executive-order-on-obamacare/index.html

Where are the liberals who said republicans have been trying for years and would fail? Lolz


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 21, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> God bless America and God bless president Donald J. Trump!
> 
> May America and the world be great again! Congratulations for the americans here for getting the best president possible
> For 8 years of progress and greatness!



Are you f*cking kidding me?
Good thing i turned my pesos to usd.
Fuck you racist american bastards.


----------



## Xexyz (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm done with America lmao


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 21, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Are you f*cking kidding me?
> Good thing i turned my pesos to usd.
> Fuck you racist american bastards.



Your profile says you're american.
And I'm not american.

Also, wanting peace and prosperity isn't racism.
Those are things that Hillary wouldn't have given us.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Hail Satan!


There's no reason to mock Satan. Satan would actually encourage free thought and knows how to read/write.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 21, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> There's no reason to mock Satan. Satan would actually encourage free thought and knows how to read/write.



>Satan would encourage free thought.
It's satan dude.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> There's no reason to mock Satan. Satan would actually encourage free thought and knows how to read/write.


Ayyy throwin shade at Trump eh?

Try harder. Like, make it something relevant


----------



## iAqua (Jan 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> Let's all stop arguing for a moment and recognize how cute this moment is



Doesn't beat this


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 21, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Are you f*cking kidding me?
> Good thing i turned my pesos to usd.
> Fuck you racist american bastards.



Lol how was that racist? You libs crack me up!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> There's no reason to mock Satan. Satan would actually encourage free thought and knows how to read/write.



Who is mocking Satan? C'mon..


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh god they are coming out in full force now.


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2017)

completely opposed to most of Trump's policies but I do wish the best for him and America, I hope he manages to carry out some of the things he said he would do like "draining the swamp", health insurance for everybody, and jobs

now he's in power it's useless to oppose him as a person... you can oppose some of the reforms he wants to institute, maybe even the values he promotes, but protesting the man himself I doubt there is much point to that. Let's all hope for the best!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2017)

Wait, speaking of Satan and free thought

Would Satan allow me to be Christian?


----------



## evandixon (Jan 21, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Wait, speaking of Satan and free thought
> 
> Would Satan allow me to be Christian?


You don't need his permission.  He's by no means your friend.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 21, 2017)

Satan would kick Trump's ass.


----------



## Chary (Jan 21, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Are you f*cking kidding me?
> Good thing i turned my pesos to usd.
> Fuck you racist american bastards.


Trust me, you would have been more upset when the USA would have gone to war with Russia had Hillary been elected. Then your Peso would really be worthless.


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jan 21, 2017)

Its messed up hillary should of won they should really fix the electrol collage problem exspecially with things like this http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...r-vote-donald-trump-us-election-a7487901.html that is redicoulus and just shows that our country is not a true democracy.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Are you f*cking kidding me?
> Good thing i turned my pesos to usd.
> Fuck you racist american bastards.



The ignorance seething from this post...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamemasteru03 said:


> Its messed up hillary should of won they should really fix the electrol collage problem exspecially with things like this http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...r-vote-donald-trump-us-election-a7487901.html that is redicoulus and just shows that our country is not a true democracy.



Hilary didn't win. Thank God for that. Did not need to be obliterated by the greatest superpower of the WORLD because of her stupidity. The popular vote is what the system was supposed to be (power of the people).. but at the same time... You take into account the extreme BIAS of most states... it wouldn't end well.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 21, 2017)

Not American, but I thought the whole point of the system was to give smaller states representation?

If it was just vote numbers, wouldn't the more populated coastal states basically set policy for the whole country? That doesn't seem very fair either.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 21, 2017)

When i say 'Fuck you  racist american bastards' i'm not insulting everyone in this thread.
Only ppl who voted for Trump.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Not American, but I thought the whole point of the system was to give smaller states representation?
> 
> If it was just vote numbers, wouldn't the more populated coastal states basically set policy for the whole country? That doesn't seem very fair either.



That's exactly what it would be. There'd be no chance for the other party.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 21, 2017)

gamemasteru03 said:


> Its messed up hillary should of won they should really fix the electrol collage problem exspecially with things like this http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...r-vote-donald-trump-us-election-a7487901.html that is redicoulus and just shows that our country is not a true democracy.


1) we are a republic of states, not a true democracy
2) it stops california and new york from deciding the results of every election
3) it gives every state a voice, where the small ones would be completely ignored if it was popular vote system


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> When i say 'Fuck you  racist american bastards' i'm not insulting everyone in this thread.
> Only ppl who voted for Trump.



Do you actually have a reason to hate him? Like, a logical and well thought out argument to support your opinion? 

Also? To say everyone who voted for Trump is racist is actually rather stupid.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 21, 2017)

http://www.newyorker.com/news/john-cassidy/trump-university-its-worse-than-you-think
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...ants-rejected-trump-housing-speak-out-n671966
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...bills-republican-president-laswuits/85297274/
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2016/11/22/94273388/
http://www.apnewsarchive.com/1988/T...t-Lawsuit/id-54ea0dc590fc97d9e9e86c65336649a1


----------



## iAqua (Jan 21, 2017)

gamemasteru03 said:


> Its messed up hillary should of won they should really fix the electrol collage problem exspecially with things like this http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...r-vote-donald-trump-us-election-a7487901.html that is redicoulus and just shows that our country is not a true democracy.


You need to understand how bad Hillary Clinton would have been, yes, Donald Trump's a buffoon, but I don't feel like the USA was electing trump, I feel as if they were electing anyone that wasn't Clinton. She's a warmonger and she'd leave the country in the state of pure "when will we be killed", she's also very corrupt. I hate to argue against the democratic party, since that's where I stand mainly, but Hillary is a nightmare. Bernie should have won, but they had to screw themselves over by rigging it for him.


----------



## Lacius (Jan 21, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> 1) we are a republic of states, not a true democracy
> 2) it stops california and new york from deciding the results of every election
> 3) it gives every state a voice, where the small ones would be completely ignored if it was popular vote system


The arguments against the Electoral College far outweigh the arguments for it.


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 21, 2017)

Some of these comments are just outright ignorant and piss me off. I really do not feel like getting in a political argument so I won't say anything to anyone directly 

But just for the record, I am a proud Trump supporter


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> When i say 'Fuck you  racist american bastards' i'm not insulting everyone in this thread.
> Only ppl who voted for Trump.


Thanks man. Really makes me feel good


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 21, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> When i say 'Fuck you  racist american bastards' i'm not insulting everyone in this thread.
> Only ppl who voted for Trump.



Lol stereotype much? Are you just mad he's cracking down on ILLEGAL immigration?


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 21, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Can't wait to watch Trump and Pence fail to make Muslims wear ID tags and abolish LGBT rights lmao.


_"I will do everything in my power to protect our LGBTQ citizens"_
Quite the opposite, actually. Pence is anti-gay, but that would never succeed in our republican congress.


----------



## Chary (Jan 21, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> _"I will do everything in my power to protect our LGBTQ citizens"_
> Quite the opposite, actually. Pence is anti-gay, but that would never succeed in our republican congress.


Pence is a genius pick. Prevents crazies from trying to assassinate trump cuz then Pence would take office and start writing executive orders all over the place that could freak out the LGBT people.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2017)

Another good video


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> Pence is a genius pick. Prevents crazies from trying to assassinate trump cuz then Pence would take office and start writing executive orders all over the place that could freak out the LGBT people.


True true


----------



## gman666 (Jan 21, 2017)

Let me start off by saying sorry to the rest of the world... I can't take these next 4 years seriously. Many people think that if one side wins, the other side's concerns dissapear, but the fact is that Trump is a servant to the American people. Every U.S. citizen has to speak out to our representation and make sure our concerns are heard.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Are you f*cking kidding me?
> Good thing i turned my pesos to usd.
> Fuck you racist american bastards.



Your flag says otherwise, and wanting one thing over another isn't racism in and of itself. Wanting better regulation on ILLEGAL immigration is not racism either.  Assuming all 315 million Americans are racist is a pretty damn bold, not to mention, unsubstantiated, assumption. The same can be said of any other country, people, etc.



dAVID_ said:


> When i say 'Fuck you  racist american bastards' i'm not insulting everyone in this thread.
> Only ppl who voted for Trump.



Interesting, because I could easy target the opposite party and would say that so and so is power hungry and responsible for the deaths of people in Benghazi, but where would that get us.  But I won't. And to think that* just because people vote differently than you does NOT mean they are racist*; we don't have to, nor should we be compelled to vote the way you want everyone else to vote.  This isn't North Korea. If there wasn't a two party system, or only one candidate, that would be called a dictatorship. People can vote and voice their opinions as they please, that's the great part of the US, if you try to take that away, then it's not a democracy.


I'm tempted to back out, these topics solve nothing.



el_gonz87 said:


> Lol stereotype much? Are you just mad he's cracking down on ILLEGAL immigration?



Illegal is not a race, it's a crime, and when you break the law, there are consequences. Illegal immigration is a problem in many nations.


I get the impression people are going to hate my guts for voicing my opinions as neutral as I can.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 21, 2017)

Jesus arguing with some liberals is like arguing with a damn potato.


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 21, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Jesus arguing with some liberals is like arguing with a damn potato.


One time I lost an argument to a potato...do not underestimate those foul beasts


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> One time I lost an argument to a potato...do not underestimate those foul beasts


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 21, 2017)

VinLark said:


>


God damn those potatoes...I curse the day they ever grew!


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 21, 2017)

gamemasteru03 said:


> Its messed up hillary should of won they should really fix the electrol collage problem exspecially with things like this http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...r-vote-donald-trump-us-election-a7487901.html that is redicoulus and just shows that our country is not a true democracy.



I believe that was the most immature, ignorant thing I ever heard.
Also we do NOT need a criminal in the White House anymore and thank God that Obama is gone!


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 21, 2017)

gamemasteru03 said:


> Its messed up hillary should of won they should really fix the electrol collage problem exspecially with things like this http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...r-vote-donald-trump-us-election-a7487901.html that is redicoulus and just shows that our country is not a true democracy.


Yeah, I hate how there are checks and balances against the people living in more populous states overruling the interests of those living in less populated states! I mean, Californians are the only people that really matter, right? _/s _


----------



## Chary (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh no...are we still on about how the electoral college is the "most evil thing ever" (TM)?

Here's what I've said before on the matter. 


> Are you talking about the Electoral College? I don't see an issue with how it works. Perhaps it's dated, but it's surely better than just directly tallying the votes together. If we didn't have the Electoral College, California and Texas would dictate how our government runs. With it, the ideas and wants of people in smaller states like Ohio, the Carolinas and Utah are actually weighted fairly and evenly against people in larger states and cities like Chicago IL, Houston TX, or Los Angeles CA who have entirely different needs, and could screw over the smaller cities if we just counted the votes "equally".


----------



## Tigran (Jan 21, 2017)

> Really ?? God bless America? Are you sure ?
> totally





Yeah.. Cause we need a incestuous rapist father of a transsexual form of himself to bless the US. (actually that makes a lot of sense....)

Also just to point out, YHWH  is the same dude as Allah.


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jan 21, 2017)

iAqua said:


> You need to understand how bad Hillary Clinton would have been, yes, Donald Trump's a buffoon, but I don't feel like the USA was electing trump, I feel as if they were electing anyone that wasn't Clinton. She's a warmonger and she'd leave the country in the state of pure "when will we be killed", she's also very corrupt. I hate to argue against the democratic party, since that's where I stand mainly, but Hillary is a nightmare. Bernie should have won, but they had to screw themselves over by rigging it for him.


Yeah I was hoping bernie would win since he was way better than hillary but I wii take hillary over trump any day.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joe88 said:


> 1) we are a republic of states, not a true democracy
> 2) it stops california and new york from deciding the results of every election
> 3) it gives every state a voice, where the small ones would be completely ignored if it was popular vote system


Yeah but as voteing for a country president the votes should be counted up as the country as a whole plus the electrol collage is like what 200 years old?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 21, 2017)

I heard that Trump said some anti-women things in the past and said it was all "locker room talk", I didn't give it much attention because I didn't care that much since I'm not american and stuff. Today I saw this on reddit and watched this on youtube. Well all I have to say about this is congrats to your new President.


----------



## evandixon (Jan 21, 2017)

gamemasteru03 said:


> Yeah but as voteing for a country president the votes should be counted up as the country as a whole plus the electrol collage is like what 200 years old?


Does it count as "the country as a whole" if simply a few parts of it can out-voice the rest?  Don't forget that there's more government than just the federal government.  States have rights too.  That's what the civil war was about.

Also, can we stop talking about how Hillary would have done better?  She purgered herself after she didn't correctly handle classified information, and most people find her untrustworthy.

Whether Trump is a good president, we'll have to wait to find out.  Some of his past actions are questionable, but his presidency plans _sound_ good at least.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 21, 2017)

gamemasteru03 said:


> Yeah I was hoping bernie would win since he was way better than hillary but I wii take hillary over trump any day.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



LOL, you do realise it was created for two reasons:
1) Keep the vote out of the direct hands of the people
2) Eliminate majority rule

#2 is an issue till this day.

Welp term limit is 200 years old anyway, let's get rid of that too. Lol

Anyway, what would it take to remove this? 2/3 of the states over ruling this, good luck with that!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 21, 2017)

President Trump needs to stay true to his word and start bringing back jobs back to USA.






He's right in saying America first. It's just like putting your family first before strangers, no different here.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> President Trump needs to stay true to his word and start bringing back jobs back to USA.
> 
> He's right in saying America first. It's just like putting your family first before strangers, no different here.


But often the cost to have "America First" often imposes harm on Americans.


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 21, 2017)

It's gonna be a fun 4 - 8 years.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> Oh no...are we still on about how the electoral college is the "most evil thing ever" (TM)?
> 
> Here's what I've said before on the matter.


While I agree mostly, the College still at the very least should vote in proportion with the population of the state. It's hardly fair that some states get more votes per person when it comes to the Electoral College


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 21, 2017)

Trump is here to grab pussy & Make America Great Again..

..And he's all out of pussy


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 21, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> While I agree mostly, the College still at the very least should vote in proportion with the population of the state. It's hardly fair that some states get more votes per person when it comes to the Electoral College



Lol are you so against "super delegates" as well? It will never get removed because the states that are more rural don't want to lose their seat at the table.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> While I agree mostly, the College still at the very least should vote in proportion with the population of the state. It's hardly fair that some states get more votes per person when it comes to the Electoral College


But I would argue that hypothetically speaking even if you had a system like that (EC but votes are allocated based on an equal people per EC vote concept) that we still would be the same in terms of how actual electuons work since it still would be very swing state centric

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> Lol are you so against "super delegates" as well? It will never get removed because the states that are more rural don't want to lose their seat at the table.


And the swing states dont want to lose Thier influence


----------



## x65943 (Jan 21, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> But I would argue that hypothetically speaking even if you had a system like that (EC but votes are allocated based on an equal people per EC vote concept) that we still would be the same in terms of how actual electuons work since it still would be very swing state centric



A much better solution would be to get rid of the winner take all aspect of the EC. Just because 51% of a state votes for a candidate, should not mean the remaining 49% of that state's population's votes should go to that candidate as well.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 21, 2017)

For those who say "Hillary won the popular vote!" Remember, she won the contest we weren't having.


----------



## nooby89 (Jan 21, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> For those who say "Hillary won the popular vote!" Remember, she won the contest we weren't having.



_Outaded signature_
yeah im a freaking canadian


----------



## Daggot (Jan 21, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> While I agree mostly, the College still at the very least should vote in proportion with the population of the state. It's hardly fair that some states get more votes per person when it comes to the Electoral College


It goes by population. In smaller states like North Dakota, Wyoming etc they have less people so the votes are done for every 140k citizens and they have about 3 votes. In bigger states with more electoral votes like new york its for every 500k people(can't have too many votes) and they have about 29 votes in total because of the volume of citizens living there. It's about as close as giving misinformed people the voice they thought they'd have without resorting to mob rule IMO.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 21, 2017)

Daggot said:


> It goes by population. In smaller states like North Dakota, Wyoming etc they have less people so the votes are done for every 140k citizens and they have about 3 votes. In bigger states with more electoral votes like new york its for every 500k people(can't have too many votes) and they have about 29 votes in total because of the volume of citizens living there. It's about as close as giving misinformed people the voice they thought they'd have without resorting to mob rule IMO.


The reason that smaller states are slightly over represented is because of the rule that each state gets at least 1 house rep and 2 senators.

The electoral college apportions votes to states based on congressional representation. So small states have 3 EV no matter what (1 rep, 2 sens.). If the EC was completely based on population alone, some states/territories (Alaska, DC etc.) would only get 1 EV.

This all goes back to the Southern states wanting a balance of power that does not favor the populous north. It really boils down to the existence of the senate, which represents all states equally - regardless of population.


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 21, 2017)

he actually rick rolled everyone by saying during his speech "Im never gonna let you down" lol
im glad Obama is out of the white house. We'll have to see what the big troll trump does.


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 21, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I heard that Trump said some anti-women things in the past and said it was all "locker room talk", I didn't give it much attention because I didn't care that much since I'm not american and stuff. Today I saw this on reddit and watched this on youtube. Well all I have to say about this is congrats to your new President.





Haloman800 said:


> Trump is here to grab pussy & Make America Great Again..
> 
> ..And he's all out of pussy



Nobody threw a fit over this....


----------



## x65943 (Jan 21, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> Nobody threw a fit over this....



http://www.snopes.com/obama-demands-rib/

He's quoting someone else.


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 21, 2017)

x65943 said:


> http://www.snopes.com/obama-demands-rib/
> 
> He's quoting someone else.



So as long as he reads exerpts from a book about himself, that he wrote, referring to himself, it is OK to say things like that?


----------



## x65943 (Jan 21, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> So as long as he reads exerpts from a book about himself, that he wrote, referring to himself, it is OK to say things like that?


If you read the information from the link that I provided, you'll see that he is quoting someone else.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 21, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> Nobody threw a fit over this....



or this


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 21, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I heard that Trump said some anti-women things in the past and said it was all "locker room talk", I didn't give it much attention because I didn't care that much since I'm not american and stuff. Today I saw this on reddit and watched this on youtube. Well all I have to say about this is congrats to your new President.


Yup, there's really no defending this. Most of the arguments I've read come down to "Who gives a fuck?". Another one I've seen multiple times is "That's how real men talk".


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 21, 2017)

invaderyoyo said:


> Yup, there's really no defending this. Most of the arguments I've read come down to "Who gives a fuck?". Another one I've seen multiple times is "That's how real men talk".


Being a Trump fan of sorts, I wasn't particularly pleased about that statement he made.  However, that was years ago, and I disbelieve it will affect us in any way at this point.  If that video was of modern-day Trump, I would definitely feel different about the matter; so it isn't that I simply don't care, but rather, I feel his "statement" has been rendered pointless (for lack of a better term).

EDIT:  A question for you: how do you think what he said in the video will affect you or anyone else in modern times?


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 21, 2017)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Being a Trump fan of sorts, I wasn't particularly pleased about that statement he made.  However, that was years ago, and I disbelieve it will affect us in any way at this point.  If that video was of modern-day Trump, I would definitely feel different about the matter; so it isn't that I simply don't care, but rather, I feel his "statement" has been rendered pointless (for lack of a better term).


Sorry dude, but that comes down to "Who gives a fuck?". You're saying it's been rendered pointless.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 21, 2017)

invaderyoyo said:


> Sorry dude, but that comes down to "Who gives a fuck?". You're saying it's been rendered pointless.


That's exactly what I was going for, I just didn't want to explicitly say it.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 21, 2017)

Logan Pockrus said:


> A question for you: how do you think what he said in the video will affect you or anyone else in modern times?





Logan Pockrus said:


> That's exactly what I was going for, I just didn't want to explicitly say it.



It won't directly affect me, but it sets precedent. It also hints at what he thinks of women. Of course, nobody knows what he really thinks.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 21, 2017)

invaderyoyo said:


> It won't directly affect me, but it sets precedent. It also hints at what he thinks of women. Of course, nobody knows what he really thinks.


Despite what I've said, that does make sense.  I do agree with you to an extent, but I will still side with the "who gives a fuck?" argument.

Anyway, Trump actually has said some...disrespectful things in regard to women, which could lead you to believe he's "misogynistic".  Though, Trump being Trump, he could've been saying these politically incorrect things just for the hell of it.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 22, 2017)

People who say Trump hates those of the LGBTQIA community are a special kind of moronic people especially since he held up the rainbow flag; it is something that some conservatives look down upon.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 22, 2017)

In other somewhat related news, the game "Mr. President" is on sale for $2 USD for the next 39 hours. 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/507010/


----------



## Xexyz (Jan 22, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> People who say Trump hates those of the LGBTQIA community are a special kind of moronic people especially since he held up the rainbow flag; it is something that some conservatives look down upon.


Because holding a rainbow flag means you support LGBT rights


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 22, 2017)

Xexyz said:


> Because holding a rainbow flag means you support LGBT rights


----------



## DKB (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes. It feels great having a cartoon character as president.


----------



## Xexyz (Jan 22, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


>



His vice president is literally Mike Pence


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 22, 2017)

Xexyz said:


> His vice president is literally Mike Pence


That doesn't mean anything in this context.  Trump says he will protect LGBT rights.  Since when does the Vice President's word override the President's word?  Until it does, rest assured, LGBT rights are here to stay.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 22, 2017)

x65943 said:


> A much better solution would be to get rid of the winner take all aspect of the EC. Just because 51% of a state votes for a candidate, should not mean the remaining 49% of that state's population's votes should go to that candidate as well.


*THANK YOU*


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 22, 2017)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Trump says he will protect LGBT rights.


Is your argument that Trump's word is his bond?


----------



## HackingNewbie (Jan 22, 2017)

I think we should give him a chance.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jan 22, 2017)

"They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime. They're rapists." 

How is this not racist? He's saying that all Mexicans are drug addicts/dealers, rapists, and criminals. How do conservatives pretend that modern day racism is a fucking myth?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 22, 2017)

He clarified his statement by saying that he assumes some of them are not rapists, and are in fact good people.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 22, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> "They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime. They're rapists."
> 
> How is this not racist? He's saying that all Mexicans are drug addicts/dealers, rapists, and criminals. How do conservatives pretend that modern day racism is a fucking myth?



How bout you post the whole quote:

_“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”_

He's talking about illegal immigration. Sorry if that's offensive but it is against the law to enter this country illegally.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 22, 2017)

*(Insert Flame-war Here) *


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 22, 2017)

x65943 said:


> A much better solution would be to get rid of the winner take all aspect of the EC. Just because 51% of a state votes for a candidate, should not mean the remaining 49% of that state's population's votes should go to that candidate as well.



This is not in the constitution. Some states will have to pass laws to remove pledge penalties, etc... so it would need to be done on a state by state basis. Good luck.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 22, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> How bout you post the whole quote:
> 
> _“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”_
> 
> He's talking about illegal immigration. Sorry if that's offensive but it is against the law to enter this country illegally.


But Mexico is not sending anybody.......


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 22, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> But Mexico is not sending anybody.......



Is that a fallacy, yes I agree. I don't think Mexico is sending people across the border.

My point is, it's not really a racist comment.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 22, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> "They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime. They're rapists."
> 
> How is this not racist? He's saying that all Mexicans are drug addicts/dealers, rapists, and criminals. How do conservatives pretend that modern day racism is a fucking myth?


Your argument is empty without the context.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 22, 2017)

Logan Pockrus said:


> That doesn't mean anything in this context.  Trump says he will protect LGBT rights.  Since when does the Vice President's word override the President's word?  Until it does, rest assured, LGBT rights are here to stay.



i mean, with the repeal of obamacare, at least the T's will be in quite the life threatening tightspot, should they lose the coverage that finances their hormone therapy. because once the reassignment is through, those hormone pills are literally keeping them alive

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> Your argument is empty without the context.



the context was a speech against mexican immigrants implying that all that plagues the country is them, when in reality, they're literally the foundation for countless american businesses, ranging everywhere from maintenance to restaurants.

the fact that illegal immigrants enter the country illegally doesn't make his drugs n rapist sentence less racist.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> i mean, with the repeal of obamacare, at least the T's will be in quite the life threatening tightspot, should they lose the coverage that finances their hormone therapy. because once the reassignment is through, those hormone pills are literally keeping them alive





> Trump and other Republican leaders have repeatedly said they want a "smooth transition" to a GOP plan so that millions of Americans will not suddenly lose coverage.



Source:  http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/20/politics/trump-signs-executive-order-on-obamacare/

The "T's" won't have to worry about a sudden loss, according to the Trump administration.



Blood Fetish said:


> Is your argument that Trump's word is his bond?


Not necessarily, but do you honestly believe he will strip away their rights?  Besides, he's already on the path to repealing Obamacare (the link above serves as evidence), which is something he's been saying he'll do for a _long_ time.  If this trend continues (the trend being that he lives up to what he's been promising), he will not back down on his promise to preserve LGBT rights.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 23, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> Nobody threw a fit over this....



I had no idea this existed. Obama says it in public and no one cares, Trump says it in private and everyone freaks out.


Spoiler



Liberal double standards


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> i mean, with the repeal of obamacare, at least the T's will be in quite the life threatening tightspot, should they lose the coverage that finances their hormone therapy. because once the reassignment is through, those hormone pills are literally keeping them alive
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



It doesn't make it racist either. He's talking about illegal immigrants and what he perceives are the issues they bring. Not the entire Mexican population...


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 23, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> President Trump needs to stay true to his word and start bringing back jobs back to USA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He already has with Ford & Carrier, just to name a few, and that was before he was even president! #MAGA


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> He already has with Ford & Carrier, just to name a few, and that was before he was even president! #MAGA


http://www.politifact.com/punditfac...nald-trumps-carrier-deal-actually-save-less-/


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> http://www.politifact.com/punditfac...nald-trumps-carrier-deal-actually-save-less-/


The website has a notorious liberal bias (I used to have a infograph showing this), and even they say it's half true.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> The website has a notorious liberal bias (I used to have a infograph showing this), and even they say it's half true.



LOL get used to these mom & pop press sources. It's like websites run by journalism majors at colleges.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 23, 2017)

Found it!
Firstly, http://thefederalist.com/2016/12/16/running-data-politifact-shows-bias-conservatives/
2ndly 



Spoiler


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> Found it!
> Firstly, http://thefederalist.com/2016/12/16/running-data-politifact-shows-bias-conservatives/
> 2ndly
> 
> ...



Nice, although I will warn you... you will probably get called racist by the group that doesn't like stereotypes.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jan 23, 2017)

x65943 said:


> His speech was pretty bad.



He actually acknowledged the corrupt politicians.  That takes YUGE balls!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> Found it!
> Firstly, http://thefederalist.com/2016/12/16/running-data-politifact-shows-bias-conservatives/
> 2ndly
> 
> ...


http://www.snopes.com/carrier-jobs-to-mexico-despite-trump-deal/
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...rs-indianapolis-plant-despite-trump-deal.html

Not going to deny, the rating system is sometimes kind of arbitrary in PolitiFact, but there are also multiple writers and the example you gave (the 0 percent income tax until 1913) was corrected after readers brought it to their attention.

Caution and scrutiny is healthy when it comes to the press. Thanks at the very least for not saying "shut up it's fake news"


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.usatoday.com/story/96920966/?client=safari

POTUS is busy trying to fix the broken system!


----------



## Jhyrachy (Jan 23, 2017)

As an european, I'm so entertained by all the salt from twitter.

I stocked enought for the next 4 years of popcorn.
Just in time for the next elections!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh, also, I suppose I should ask the question of "How do ya'll feel about Kellyanne Conway's 'alternative facts' statement?"


----------



## Xexyz (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh, also, I suppose I should ask the question of "How do ya'll feel about Kellyanne Conway's 'alternative facts' statement?"


It's all BS. How can it be a "alternative fact" if it's literally not true lol


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh, also, I suppose I should ask the question of "How do ya'll feel about Kellyanne Conway's 'alternative facts' statement?"



What's your thoughts?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> i mean, with the repeal of obamacare, at least the T's will be in quite the life threatening tightspot, should they lose the coverage that finances their hormone therapy. because once the reassignment is through, those hormone pills are literally keeping them alive
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Doesn't make it any less right. To misconstrue it as racism is the problem. He's not stating that all of Mexico are druggies/drug lords and rapists. Just that, with the surge of illegals entering (not even just Mexicans) we face this issue. You want to cry and scream racism and ignore the issues, that's your problem.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

For those that don't know what I'm referring to,


> CHUCK TODD:
> 
> You did not answer the question of why the president asked the White House press secretary to come out in front of the podium for the first time and utter a falsehood? Why did he do that? It undermines the credibility of the entire White House press office--
> 
> ...





el_gonz87 said:


> What's your thoughts?


I think it's incredibly dangerous, because it means that (if that argument gets accepted, anyway) the Trump administration can basically dismiss any criticism, legitimate or not, and insert their own "alternative facts." And the fact of the matter is that we haven't even seen what this would look like in an international scandal (well, at least while Donald is _actually _in office...). This was literally just in response to the number of people who attended the inauguration!


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Doesn't make it any less right. To misconstrue it as racism is the problem. He's not stating that all of Mexico are druggies/drug lords and rapists. Just that, with the surge of illegals entering (not even just Mexicans) we face this issue. You want to cry and scream racism and ignore the issues, that's your problem.



The frustrating part is that this is exactly what the press would rather cover. Non-issues, ridiculous lol.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> For those that don't know what I'm referring to,
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's incredibly dangerous, because it means that (if that argument gets accepted, anyway) the Trump administration can basically dismiss any criticism, legitimate or not, and insert their own "alternative facts." And the fact of the matter is that we haven't even seen what this would look like in an international scandal (well, at least while Donald is _actually _in office...). This was literally just in response to the number of people who attended the inauguration!



The thing is that there is a lot of circumstances that play into the crowd calc. Like the fact that you didn't have people chained to entry points and protesters trying to prevent crowds.

I think Kellyane choice of words was poor, but it's not like the media has been doing purely constructive criticism either. I hope both the Govt and press do a better job going forward.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Like the fact that you didn't have people chained to entry points and protesters trying to prevent crowds.


What?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What?



https://www.google.com/amp/www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/donald-trump-inauguration-activists-chain-themselves-ceremony-checkpoints-protest-new-us-president-a7537791.html?amp?client=safari

You had protesters trying to block access to the inauguration.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/donald-trump-inauguration-activists-chain-themselves-ceremony-checkpoints-protest-new-us-president-a7537791.html?amp?client=safari
> 
> You had protesters trying to block access to the inauguration.


Interesting. I was aware there were protests but I didn't know they took place outside the inauguration as well

Although, in hindsight, I suppose I should have expected that


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Interesting. I was aware there were protests but I didn't know they took place outside the inauguration as well
> 
> Although, in hindsight, I suppose I should have expected that



I'm not saying it was a huge factor, heck for all we know it just delayed. There is just no measure of that.

I hope this is the last time a transition is this crazy.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 23, 2017)

While I live in Europe, I wanted to have worn the MAGA hat but never really did because due to seeing how people simply for wearing or supporting Trump would be physically attacked by some psycho that thinks differently. 2017 is already looking better with Trump in the white house. 



RevPokemon said:


> But often the cost to have "America First" often imposes harm on Americans.


*facepalm*

You're looking for any reason to feel offended and think negatively.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 23, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You're looking for any reason to feel offended and think negatively.


Eh. Isolationist policies such as tariffs and other protectionist measures often have the opposite of their intended effect. Putting up barriers to trade won't be the panacea a lot of people imagine.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You're looking for any reason to feel offended and think negatively.


Actually she has a point. The best recent example I can think of is our refusal to use clean energy simply because "big oil" wants to deepen their pockets


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Actually she has a point. The best recent example I can think of is our refusal to use clean energy simply because "big oil" wants to deepen their pockets


Well, if he/she had said that then it'd have had a point.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Eh. Isolationist policies such as tariffs and other protectionist measures often have the opposite of their intended effect. Putting up barriers to trade won't be the panacea a lot of people imagine.



To be fair NAFTA hasn't exactly done wonders for our jobs. So it doesnt exactly have the desired effect either. Millions of Americans are ready for a change.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Well, if he/she had said that then it'd have had a point.


That's... backwards, what she said was general, and you inserted a specific intent that wasn't necessarily conveyed into it


el_gonz87 said:


> To be fair NAFTA hasn't exactly done wonders for our jobs. So it doesnt exactly have the desired effect either. Millions of Americans are ready for a change.


But isn't Trump's "solution" to companies leaving the country just hiking import taxes up?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That's... backwards, what she said was general, and you inserted a specific intent that wasn't necessarily conveyed into it
> 
> But isn't Trump's "solution" to companies leaving the country just hiking import taxes up?



The goal I believe is to provide incentives for companies to relocate jobs here. I believe it will be more than just hiking taxes, I'm sure there will be both positive and negative incentives.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 23, 2017)

Other than the taxpayers subsidizing corporations, what positive incentives do you think he will apply?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> The goal I believe is to provide incentives for companies to relocate jobs here. I believe it will be more than just hiking taxes, I'm sure there will be both positive or negative incentives.


Wouldn't be cool if he just published a comprehensive plan?


----------



## kehkou (Jan 23, 2017)

The issue for my community is that I live in the State of New Mexico (yes, for gods sakes, it is a US state) which is dependent on an undeveloped border for our jaguars and Mexican wolves to move through their territories from Mexico to the US. These species are critically endangered in the state, and New Mexico is probably the only place left in the US where you can see these carnivorans in the wild.

I cannot understand how his wall will stop illegal immigration, yet allow these endangered mammals to pass unabated. He needs to outline how it will ASAP, as state legislature is at this very moment mulling over passage of a state law that would make it illegal to build the wall in New Mexico.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Wouldn't be cool if he just published a comprehensive plan?



I'm sure a lot will depend how the negotiations go with our neighbors. He's 5 days into the job, I'm sure we will se action soon.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I'm sure a lot will depend how the negotiations go with our neighbors. He's 5 days into the job, I'm sure we will se action soon.


I'd cut him more slack if that wasn't nearly half of what his campaign message was


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I'm sure a lot will depend how the negotiations go with our neighbors. He's 5 days into the job, I'm sure we will se action soon.


I'm getting Pelosi flashbacks. "We have to elect Trump before we can see what his plans are."


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Rule # 1 - Never watch or believe anything from the brainwash box better known as the Television.
Rule # 2 - Never believe Newspapers as they are the new Alternative Media now since internet came along.
Rule # 3 - Never believe anything your Government tells you, they do not have you or you family in their best Interests.
In the Age of Information, Ignorance is a Choice!


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> I'm getting Pelosi flashbacks. "We have to elect Trump before we can see what his plans are."



Haha that's how scared people were of the other plans.


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> I'm getting Pelosi flashbacks. "We have to elect Trump before we can see what his plans are."


Because that is how a Democracy works even though this is a Republic!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Haha that's how scared people were of the other plans.


Fear doesn't necessarily mean they were bad. Actually, I'd argue that most people supporting Trump weren't afraid of the alternatives so much as hyped for the campaign promises he was putting out


Cylent1 said:


> Rule # 1 - Never watch or believe anything from the brainwash box better known as the Television.
> Rule # 2 - Never believe Newspapers as they are the new Alternative Media now since internet came along.
> Rule # 3 - Never believe anything your Government tells you, they do not have you or you family in their best Interests.
> In the Age of Information, Ignorance is a Choice!


So explain how one gets informed (or at least "not ignorant") if literally every source of credible information you could possibly come across is "fake"?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 23, 2017)

Make America Again


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the entire point is that only news from Trump is true. They are grooming their supporters to reject anything that doesn't come from the administration directly.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> Make America Again


Just

Make it again

Do it over from the beginning


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Just
> 
> Make it again
> 
> Do it over from the beginning



Take it from the top, boys.



Spoiler


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Fear doesn't necessarily mean they were bad. Actually, I'd argue that most people supporting Trump weren't afraid of the alternatives so much as hyped for the campaign promises he was putting out
> 
> So explain how one gets informed (or at least "not ignorant") if literally every source of credible information you could possibly come across is "fake"?


Depends on what you describe as "alternative" media as some so called alternative media is actually good for commentary (i.e Reason, The Nation, or The National Review.)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Depends on what you describe as "alternative" media as some so called alternative media is actually good for commentary (i.e Reason, The Nation, or The National Review.)


... TheBlaze, The Federalist Papers, The Enquirer, Breitbart News, InfoWars...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> ... TheBlaze, The Federalist Papers, The Enquirer, Breitbart News, InfoWars...


Well for what it is worth I would add that The Blaze really is not in the same league as those other mentioned sources although it naturally is pretty partisan but so is alot of other sources...

But if that is your definition than no I do not consume alt media although your definition is more on the strict side...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Well for what it is worth I would add that The Blaze really is not in the same league as those other mentioned sources although it naturally is pretty partisan but so is alot of other sources...
> 
> But if that is your definition than no I do not consume alt media although your definition is more on the strict side...


That was meant to be a spectrum of conservative news outlets, adding to yours

Probably should've put "Fox" at the beginning to make that more clear, but that would ruin the comparison since the criteria (I guess) was that it couldn't be a newspaper or television outlet


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That was meant to be a spectrum of conservative news outlets
> 
> Probably should've put "Fox" at the beginning to make that more clear, but that would ruin the comparison since the criteria (I guess) was that it couldn't be a newspaper or television outlet


I do not know the criteria and a lot of the lists I have seen are a bit poor in terms of what is what (personally I can't justify including RedState or the Blaze but not The Huffington Post Politics for example) but I would personally recommend checking out AllSides although it is a bit flawed (such as labeling MMFA as centrist yet Time as liberal)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> I do not know the criteria and a lot of the lists I have seen are a bit poor in terms of what is what (personally I can't justify including RedState or the Blaze but not The Huffington Post Politics for example) but I would personally recommend checking out AllSides although it is a bit flawed (such as labeling MMFA as centrist yet Time as liberal)





Cylent1 said:


> Rule # 1 - Never watch or believe anything from the brainwash box better known as the Television.
> Rule # 2 - Never believe Newspapers as they are the new Alternative Media now since internet came along.
> Rule # 3 - Never believe anything your Government tells you, they do not have you or you family in their best Interests.
> In the Age of Information, Ignorance is a Choice!


Ignorance is a choice, Rev

It's time to binge them alternative news sites my dude

Maybe even a dash of political Facebook memes


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ignorance is a choice, Rev
> 
> It's time to binge them alternative news sites my dude
> 
> Maybe even a dash of political Facebook memes


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 23, 2017)

...I am a Muslim...It was nice knowing you all...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> View attachment 75979








Good lord this is actually hurting me. Can we just agree that even though the term "mainstream media" has negative connotations, they are a well-researched delivery vehicle for news?

Also, @RevPokemon, I'm not disagreeing with you. The points I was making were for... someone else

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SahierKHLover said:


> ...I am a Muslim...It was nice knowing you all...


I am sorry. Like actually sorry, I'm not just saying that


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 23, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> ...I am a Muslim...It was nice knowing you all...


I am a white Christian...  Good to be back on the playing field from under the rock for the past 8 years.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> ...I am a Muslim...It was nice knowing you all...



Are you moving? Lol


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> I am a white Christian...  Good to be back on the playing field from under the rock for the past 8 years.


Maybe the Starbucks cups will even say something like "Jesus Died For Us" on them this year


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> I am a white Christian...  Good to be back on the playing field from under the rock for the past 8 years.



It's times like this I wish I could like comments 10000 times.

It was nice to see Trump not afraid to mention Christianity in his speech.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> It's times like this I wish I could like comments 10000 times.


Because, you know, we've definitely been discriminated against in a way that actually prevents us from going about our lives over the last eight years


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Good lord this is actually hurting me. Can we just agree that even though the term "mainstream media" has negative connotations, they are a well-researched delivery vehicle for news?


Absolutely! I mean who would you trust more someone with a degree in policy, poli sci, or journalism or some idiot who runs some website?

Also I just like posting that as politics on social media sucks..


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Also I just like posting that as politics on social media sucks..


Again, I'm agreeing with you  I'm just bitter and passive-aggressive and using a public forum as a vent


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Because, you know, we've definitely been discriminated against in a way that actually prevents us from going about our lives over the last eight years



Not descriminated here in the US, but being white and Christian has taken a negative connotation. You have schools wanting to ban white philosophers, LOLz.

This whole PC bullshit has gotten out of hand.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> Almost a Million Christians around the world have been Genocided since the Islamic Terrorist Obama infiltraded our White House.


But those said Christians are not white Christians who live in America


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> Almost a Million Christians arounf the world have been Genocided since the Islamic Terrorist Obama infiltraded our White House.


And I'm sure he personally killed them

Help me understand how that affects us here in America, though. At the risk of sounding insensitive, politically speaking, we affect foreign nations, but they really don't affect us very much, especially the middle eastern countries

Economically it's a different story, but I'm speaking strictly governmental


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> But those said Christians are not white Christians who live in America



That only because we still have some order here in the USA...
I know me and my arsenal know how to deal with it!

If it weren't for our Patriots and Guns, this country would be a colonized Islamic cesspool!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Not descriminated here in the US, but being white and Christian has taken a negative connotation. You have schools wanting to ban white philosophers, LOLz.
> 
> This whole PC bullshit has gotten out of hand.


It has as negative a connotation as someone is willing to make of it. It doesn't really help that a lot of us still quote the bible to step on other people's rights. Christianity is supposed to be about being accepting


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And I'm sure he personally killed them


God damn even if this wasn't meant to be funny this made me laugh out loud


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

VinLark said:


> God damn even if this wasn't meant to be funny this made me laugh out loud


*chanting* sig sig sig sig sig sig sig sig


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It has as negative a connotation as someone is willing to make of it. It doesn't really help that a lot of us still quote the bible to step on other people's rights. Christianity is supposed to be about being accepting



Christianity is supposed to be about accepting Gods teachings. Not about being tolerant of every PC agenda put in front of us.


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It has as negative a connotation as someone is willing to make of it. It doesn't really help that a lot of us still quote the bible to step on other people's rights. Christianity is supposed to be about being accepting


Exactly!
But you cannot accept a religion that believes they can kill and beat their wives and children while their end goal is 72 virgins in heaven!


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> Exactly!
> You cannot accept a religion that believes they can kill and beat their wives and children while their end goal is 72 virgins in heaven!



Drops mic.


----------



## Chary (Jan 23, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> ...I am a Muslim...It was nice knowing you all...


I dunno, the Persian side of my family is quite happy to know that Trump could potentially curb the terrorists. It's not like the Japanese and the internment camps in WWII, you'll be absolutely fine, as the constitution protects you.


> Kellyanne Conway, President-elect Donald Trump's former campaign manager and newly named White House aide, said Thursday the new administration would not pursue a ban on Muslims solely based on their religion.





Cylent1 said:


> I am a white Christian...  Good to be back on the playing field from under the rock for the past 8 years.


high five!


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ignorance is a choice, Rev
> 
> It's time to binge them alternative news sites my dude
> 
> Maybe even a dash of political Facebook memes


So blindly trusting the media is the smart thing to do? I don't get it. After all of CNN's lies upon lies, and Fox news desperately jumping back and forth on Trump once Cruz was for sure out of the race, I wouldn't trust "main stream media" (oh yeah, I said it) as far as I could throw Wolf Blitzer.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> I am a white Christian...  Good to be back on the playing field from under the rock for the past 8 years.


Woah same


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

Chary said:


> So blindly trusting the media is the smart thing to do? I don't get it. After all of CNN's lies upon lies, and Fox news desperately jumping back and forth on Trump once Cruz was for sure out of the race, I wouldn't trust "main stream media" (oh yeah, I said it) as far as I could throw Wolf Blitzer.


You should ALWAYS be cautious but just do not trust alternative sources because they are not what the main media groups are showing. Anyway what news sources do you like Chary?


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> You should ALWAYS be cautious but just do not trust alternative sources because they are not what the main media groups are showing. Anyway what news sources do you like Chary?


Brainwashed victim 1...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> You should ALWAYS be cautious but just do not trust alternative sources because they are not what the main media groups are showing. Anyway what news sources do you like Chary?


So, what news do YOU listen to?


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 23, 2017)

If everybody would quit drinking the tap water, our penial glands would decalcify and you would then become spiritually awake again!
And be able to once again accept the truth!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Christianity is supposed to be about accepting Gods teachings. Not about being tolerant of every PC agenda put in front of us.


It's also about showing people the love of Christ, even in the face of persecution (although I would hardly call the last eight years that)

Make no mistake, I am a white male Christian as well. I'm just not looking to be offended, I'm looking to coexist with my friends, many of whom are gay, many of whom are agnostic and/or athiest, etc, etc.


Cylent1 said:


> Exactly!
> But you cannot accept a religion that believes they can kill and beat their wives and children while their end goal is 72 virgins in heaven!


I agree. But that also represents a very comparatively small, militarized denomination of Muslims.

Imagine, if you will, that everyone equated all of Christianity to the Southern Baptist churches of the Bible Belt in the 1950s


Chary said:


> So blindly trusting the media is the smart thing to do? I don't get it. After all of CNN's lies upon lies, and Fox news desperately jumping back and forth on Trump once Cruz was for sure out of the race, I wouldn't trust "main stream media" (oh yeah, I said it) as far as I could throw Wolf Blitzer.


Of course don't blindly trust them, you need to have a queue of a few different news sources (preferably of different political bias) to compare and come to your own conclusions. What _doesn't _help is "sharing" the Facebook image with a "quote" from Barak Obama saying he wants to watch America burn.

Here's a video you might like


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 23, 2017)

I was thinking about designing a social network for Feminists called Twatter. What do you guys think?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> ...I am a Muslim...It was nice knowing you all...



Also, I am not against Muslims but I am for vetting "refugees" from the Islamic countries currently poison by ISIS.

We can't just let any ole "refugee" in here, ask France and Germany how that's going for them. Spoiler alert Citizens died because terrorist came into their country.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Also, I am not against Muslims but I am for vetting "refugees" from the Islamic countries currently poison by ISIS.
> 
> We can't just let any ole "refugee" in here, ask France and Germany how that's going for them. Spoiler alert Citizens died because terrorist came into their country.


You do realize we already vet refugees, right?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> I was thinking about designing a social network for Feminists called Twatter. What do you guys think?


Isn't that just regular twitter?

kek


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

VinLark said:


> So, what news do YOU listen to?


My main sources (although there are more I visit infrequently or do not pay much attention to)
News:
ABC News
NBC News (ONLY NBC and not MSNBC)
Rueters
AP
USA Today
WSJ
RCP
Politico
The Hill

For commentary
Democracy Now
Ludwig Von Mises Institute
CATO
Reason
Heat St
National Review
Antiwar
The Intercept
AJ+


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You do realize we already vet refugees, right?



Extreme vetting! Lol


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> My main sources (although there are more I visit infrequently or do not pay much attention to)
> News:
> ABC News
> NBC News (ONLY NBC and not MSNBC)
> ...



This is nothing more than a No Watch List much like a No Fly List.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Extreme vetting! Lol


What does that even mean

I mean seriously, that was a political buzzphrase Donald invented to boost his ratings again


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's also about showing people the love of Christ, even in the face of persecution (although I would hardly call the last eight years that)
> 
> Make no mistake, I am a white male Christian as well. I'm just not looking to be offended, I'm looking to coexist with my friends, many of whom are gay, many of whom are agnostic and/or athiest, etc, etc.
> 
> ...




I am all for coexisting too, but that doesn't mean we need to be selectively tolerant.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> My main sources (although there are more I visit infrequently or do not pay much attention to)
> News:
> ABC News
> NBC News (ONLY NBC and not MSNBC)
> ...


You should add Huffington Post to your commentary queue in the future. For news their articles are totally liberal bias but for opinion it's an interesting read

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> I am all for coexisting too, but that doesn't mean we need to be selectively tolerant.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What does that even mean
> 
> I mean seriously, that was a political buzzphrase Donald invented to boost his ratings again



Cue the lol after the exclamation mark. I think we need to do a better job at identifying, monitoring, and preventing potential terrorist. I wouldn't be opposed to what Germany is thinking about doing and force monitoring those on the watch list.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

VinLark said:


> View attachment 75982


Yes I know Prison Planet is more accurate but I am a sheeple



TotalInsanity4 said:


> You should add Huffington Post to your commentary queue in the future. For news their articles are totally liberal bias but for opinion it's an interesting read


I just hate them for anything except thier religous articles (even than I prefer RD or BNS). Although I do not flat out hate a liberal/left perspective but I do strongly dislike HuffPo for politics (I will take the Nation over them or MSNBC any day). Also that is only a partial list.


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Yes I know Prison Planet is more accurate but I am a sheeple


I don't even listen to Prison Planet so I wouldn't know


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Cue the lol after the exclamation mark. I think we need to do a better job at identifying, monitoring, and preventing potential terrorist. I wouldn't be opposed to what Germany is thinking about doing and force monitoring those on the watch list.


Most of what I say is rhetorical if I don't add a question mark, I got what you meant lol

I don't see how a Muslim registry would help, though. It really only serves to make a comparison to dystopian society where we monitor based on someone's religion. What we should be focusing on is monitoring once concerning traits start developing. It may just be PR face-saving BS, but with almost every recent attack (religiously motivated or otherwise), the FBI have stepped in and said "Oh yeah, people reported that x person was behaving strangely and violently in the months leading up to the attack"


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

Cylent1 said:


> View attachment 75983



Kek!

The hypocrisy from the left this time around has been unreal. The elitism has been in full effect lol!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Most of what I say is rhetorical if I don't add a question mark, I got what you meant lol
> 
> I don't see how a Muslim registry would help, though. It really only serves to make a comparison to dystopian society where we monitor based on someone's religion. What we should be focusing on is monitoring once concerning traits start developing. It may just be PR face-saving BS, but with almost every recent attack (religiously motivated or otherwise), the FBI have stepped in and said "Oh yeah, people reported that x person was behaving strangely and violently in the months leading up to the attack"



Certainly I think we are close in agreement. Just to clarify when I said potential terrorist I don't mean muslims. I mean anyone, hell, monitor any Christian who wants to terrorize a synagogue. Monitor freaks like Dylan Roof.

I just think the system is broken and unfortunately it makes it hard for he govt to prevent attacks.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Kek!
> 
> The hypocrisy from the left this time around has been unreal. The elitism has been in full effect lol!
> 
> ...


No yeah, I agree, and I'm glad we've found a common ground because discussions like this just kind of tend to end up as attacks on character and not actually any discussion

My problem with ya boi Donny is that he has, in the past, on the campaign trail and in interviews said that he would like to impose specifically a Muslim registry and in a debate said that he would bring back waterboarding. Those statements alone (to me) show that he is either totally ignorant as to what the problem is, he's playing the crowd (most likely but very dangerous if he's inspiring people), or ACTUALLY BELIEVES everything he's said would actually help (least likely but infinitely most terrifying.)


----------



## Chary (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> You should ALWAYS be cautious but just do not trust alternative sources because they are not what the main media groups are showing. Anyway what news sources do you like Chary?


Oh, of course. I meant in a more trust seeing facts for yourself more than watching news. Personally, I watch right-leaning channels like Fox, left-leaning CNN, Infowars, r/the_donald, micheal savage, Washington _com_Post. I don't get my information from them, gosh no, but I do like hearing their opinions and seeing all sides of the matter.

In terms of things I trust...I trust facebook memes and twitter posts Heat Street is pretty alright, Washington Times, Wikileaks, and BBC.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

Chary said:


> In terms of things I trust...I trust facebook memes and twitter posts Heat Street is pretty alright, Washington Times, Wikileaks, and BBC.


Sounds good although I say look at pol as all of it's authors are Ph.Ds in their respective fields and hold high standards towards journalism./s


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 23, 2017)

Somewhat on topic, the women's march on Saturday, how come Madonna was dressed like a hip hop brat from the early 90s? If she was late 30s/early 40s doing that, then okay, weird, but she's almost 60, what the hell?


----------



## Chary (Jan 23, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Somewhat on topic, the women's march on Saturday, how come Madonna was dressed like a hip hop brat from the early 90s? If she was late 30s/early 40s doing that, then okay, weird, but she's almost 60, what the hell?


Because she sadly thinks she's still relevant. I almost felt bad for her until she screamed the f word about 3 times live on CNN.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Somewhat on topic, the women's march on Saturday, how come Madonna was dressed like a hip hop brat from the early 90s? If she was late 30s/early 40s doing that, then okay, weird, but she's almost 60, what the hell?


Guessing it's because that's when her career was in its prime


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

Chary said:


> Because she sadly thinks she's still relevant. I almost felt bad for her until she screamed the f word about 3 times live on CNN.


She just has problems with aging and coming to the realization that she is dirt nowadays. Kinda like Cher on Twitter....


----------



## Chary (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> She just has problems with aging and coming to the realization that she is dirt nowadays. Kinda like Cher on Twitter....


Or Rosie O Donnell...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Chary said:


> Or Rosie O Donnell...


*insert cheering crowd from first Republican debate*


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> *insert cheering crowd from first Republican debate*


Thing I dislike is just celebrities who pretend to be political scientists and policy analysts when they don't know shit.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Thing I dislike is just celebrities who pretend to be political scientists and policy analysts when they don't know shit.



Aka Meryl Streep


----------



## Chary (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Thing I dislike is just celebrities who pretend to be political scientists and policy analysts when they don't know shit.


Which was especially annoying when a bunch of Hollywood hacks made commercials saying Trump supporters  are garbage, and they should vote Hillary if they want to be smart like their favorite beloved actor/actress. Uh, what? A celebrity's role is to entertain, not to shove politics down one's throat.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

Chary said:


> Which was especially annoying when a bunch of Hollywood hacks made commercials saying Trump supporters  are garbage, and they should vote Hillary if they want to be smart like their favorite beloved actor/actress. Uh, what? A celebrity's role is to entertain, not to shove politics down one's throat.



I really wish they would have followed through on their promise and moved to Canada lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I really wish they would have followed through on their promise and moved to Canada lol


I feel the same way


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Well, I just looked at WhiteHouse.gov and this made my day a little worse

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Which was especially annoying when a bunch of Hollywood hacks made commercials saying Trump supporters  are garbage, and they should vote Hillary if they want to be smart like their favorite beloved actor/actress. Uh, what? A celebrity's role is to entertain, not to shove politics down one's throat.


That happened?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> I really wish they would have followed through on their promise and moved to Canada lol


Gonna sit out the first few years and get my college education but if things go south I'm off to Germany

For a guy born on July 4th I'm really not that patriotic lol


----------



## Chary (Jan 23, 2017)

VinLark said:


> I feel the same way


Trump executive order #1: Mattis
#2 Get rid of Obamacare
#3 Mass deportation of...idiot celebs who cried when Hillary lost, aka Perez Hilton and Miley Cyrus



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well, I just looked at WhiteHouse.gov and this made my day a little worse
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It happened a number of times. This video has a guy screaming over it, but here's one _with them telling the electoral college voters to go against what the people legally voted, as it would help their "conscience"
_


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 23, 2017)

My support for Trump has only grown since the "Woman's" March took place.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well, I just looked at WhiteHouse.gov and this made my day a little worse


Personally I do hope we can gut the EPA but I am concerned with the use of emmenient domain along with potential tariffs


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Gonna sit out the first few years and get my college education but if things go south I'm off to Germany


Why Germany?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well, I just looked at WhiteHouse.gov and this made my day a little worse
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Many celebrities and other personalities have lumped anyone who voted against Clinton as being garbage or somehow lesser than themselves.  Political agendas from them should not be coerced on any party, really.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Why Germany?


Because it's just as cucked as he is.


----------



## Chary (Jan 23, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Many celebrities and other personalities have lumped anyone who voted against Clinton as being garbage or somehow lesser than themselves.  Political agendas from them should not be coerced on any party, really.


Yep, yep.
@TotalInsanity4 Here's another one.
EDIT: bungled the link


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

A little of topic, but I just hit the gym at 11pm on a Sunday (a first for me) and it was all Asian dudes??? Wtf!!!

This is like the engineering library on a Friday night at my uni. They are some motivated bastards!


----------



## Chary (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well, I just looked at WhiteHouse.gov and this made my day a little worse
> 
> l


Ehh, it's tricky, that. On one hand, yes, we need to get off the middle eastern dependency wild ride for oil. It'd also bring back jobs that are dying around the gulf. (Many in Houston and Galveston have lost so many oil-related jobs in the past year that it's scary. That's Texas's biggest thing...our state needs the oil business or everything starts nosediving) But at the same time...we could also be hurtling towards really environment unfriendly tactics. I don't want to live near oil fracking machines and their cancerous emissions. America relies on oil so heavily that we can't just up and use wind energy instantly...but in the interim, Trump needs to fund renewable sources, and it doesn't seem like he's very accepting of that idea.

EDIT: Speaking of Texas...I'm fairly happy with Trump's cabinet...but holy heck, let me take a moment to say that...Rick Perry? He is the worst, ever. Ugh.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 23, 2017)

Chary said:


> Yep, yep.
> @TotalInsanity4 Here's another one.
> EDIT: bungled the link



Then again, I'm very wary on going any further with my views, opinions, because somehow, some way, I fear that the people who are my friends on here, and other sites, will despise me because theirs and my opinions aren't one and the same.  Is the
fear unsubstantiated and unwarranted? Perhaps, but the fact is, a lot of people have had rifts and falling outs over differences in political opinions; I don't want that to ever happen 


I just hope @TotalInsanity4  isn't mad at me


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Why Germany?


Got some family friends there, I'm learning German, there's good work in the technology and design industry there, free health care and university (if I don't finish here), citizenship requirements aren't quite as stringent as Switzerland... stuff I'm probably forgetting, but yeah. I'll have to make new plans if the AFD parry gets elected in though


hobbledehoy899 said:


> Because it's just as cucked as he is.


Thx babe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Ehh, it's tricky, that. On one hand, yes, we need to get off the middle eastern dependency wild ride for oil. It'd also bring back jobs that are dying around the gulf. (Many in Houston and Galveston have lost so many oil-related jobs in the past year that it's scary. That's Texas's biggest thing...our state needs the oil business or everything starts nosediving) But at the same time...we could also be hurtling towards really environment unfriendly tactics. I don't want to live near oil fracking machines and their cancerous emissions. America relies on oil so heavily that we can't just up and use wind energy instantly...but in the interim, Trump needs to fund renewable sources, and it doesn't seem like he's very accepting of that idea.


Exactly. There's literally no downsides to clean energy other than it doesn't have a big install base right now, but his choice to put Rex Tillerson on his cabinet kind of shows where he -s pocketbook  stands


----------



## Chary (Jan 23, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Then again, I'm very wary on going any further with my views, opinions, because somehow, some way, I fear that the people who are my friends on here, and other sites, will despise me because theirs and my opinions aren't one and the same.  Is the
> fear unsubstantiated and unwarranted? Perhaps, but the fact is, a lot of people have had rifts and falling outs over differences in political opinions; I don't want that to ever happen


I was initially wary posting in the more political leaning threads before, too. People will always get heated when it comes to politics. I kind of wanted to keep that separate, since I do a lot of posting/news on GBAtemp, and I don't want to be judged by my political views. I think someone called me a "Trumptard" a few pages back, which kinda made me sad, but hey, if you can get fun out of talking to others, heck, even others that you might disagree with a bit, like, I don't fully agree with @TotalInsanity4 and all of their views, but I've very much enjoyed seeing their opinion and finding some common ground with them. You can learn a lot when you put your political stances out there and have people challenge them. You might be called a cuck or a shillary supporter, but surprisingly enough, this little video game forum has a lot of pages of mature discussions with very little fighting and falling outs.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Then again, I'm very wary on going any further with my views, opinions, because somehow, some way, I fear that the people who are my friends on here, and other sites, will despise me because theirs and my opinions aren't one and the same.  Is the
> fear unsubstantiated and unwarranted? Perhaps, but the fact is, a lot of people have had rifts and falling outs over differences in political opinions; I don't want that to ever happen
> 
> 
> I just hope @TotalInsanity4  isn't mad at me


I'm not mad, it takes a lot to actually anger me 

I will say, though, there are celebrities that actually genuinely want to do good. The ones that put other people down are not in that group


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm not mad, it takes a lot to actually anger me
> 
> I will say, though, there are celebrities that actually genuinely want to do good. The ones that put other people down are not in that group



Wanted to make sure, I'm trying to be as neutrally opinionated as I view both sides of the political scale, politics are catalyst for many people, myself included. But the last thing I need is to have falling outs with people I care about, people who I call my friends, you know?   There are some good celebrities who want to do good, I agree, but those who put down others to prove that "they're right" and "you're wrong" need to grow up.


----------



## Anfroid (Jan 23, 2017)

Even though I voted for Trump, I didn't want him to win. But I really really didn't want Hillary to win. Plus it made me happy when I saw this. 
http://bluelivesmatter.blue/president-donald-trump-lt-debra-clayton/
Something that Obama didn't do enough of.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 23, 2017)

Anfroid said:


> Even though I voted for Trump, I didn't want him to win.


why did you vote for him


----------



## Glyptofane (Jan 23, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> why did you vote for him


Out of disgust for Hillary, I would imagine.  I wasn't very political at the time and voted for Obama the first time around. I hated Romney's guts, but still voted for him after considering Obama a fraud.


----------



## Anfroid (Jan 23, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> why did you vote for him


Exactly what @clownb said. Much rather have Trump than Hillary.


clownb said:


> Out of disgust for Hillary, I would imagine.  I wasn't very political at the time and voted for Obama the first time around. I hated Romney's guts, but still voted for him after considering Obama a fraud.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 23, 2017)

clownb said:


> Out of disgust for Hillary, I would imagine.  I wasn't very political at the time and voted for Obama the first time around. I hated Romney's guts, but still voted for him after considering Obama a fraud.


Makes sense, Hillary made for a great reason to vote Trump.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Wanted to make sure, I'm trying to be as neutrally opinionated as I view both sides of the political scale, politics are catalyst for many people, myself included. But the last thing I need is to have falling outs with people I care about, people who I call my friends, you know?   There are some good celebrities who want to do good, I agree, but those who put down others to prove that "they're right" and "you're wrong" need to grow up.


Eh, I personally think that calm discussion about opinions is good, healthy even. It's when it turns into a flame war that things get dicey


----------



## player594 (Jan 23, 2017)

My question is, why is it such a bad idea to want to make those who are not entering the country the legal way by obtaining work permits or other visas? Do things right and follow proper procedures. I don't want my neighbor to just walk into my yard and start doing as he pleases. That's just wrong. I wouldn't do it to someone else. 
Also I don't believe every Muslim is bad, but restricting access for the safety of innocent people is a good idea.  Just my opinion though. Don't hate me for it. Btw, I didn't vote for either one. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

player594 said:


> My question is, why is it such a bad idea to want to make those who are not entering the country the legal way by obtaining work permits or other visas? Do things right and follow proper procedures. I don't want my neighbor to just walk into my yard and start doing as he pleases. That's just wrong. I wouldn't do it to someone else.
> Also I don't believe every Muslim is bad, but restricting access for the safety of innocent people is a good idea.  Just my opinion though. Don't hate me for it. Btw, I didn't vote for either one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Obviously that's preferable, since records can be tracked. However, the way things are now it's completely infeasible to track down undocumented persons without finding them through misconduct (the way we do it now) or community raids, which are a VERY slippery slope


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 23, 2017)

player594 said:


> My question is, why is it such a bad idea to want to make those who are not entering the country the legal way by obtaining work permits or other visas? Do things right and follow proper procedures. I don't want my neighbor to just walk into my yard and start doing as he pleases. That's just wrong. I wouldn't do it to someone else.
> Also I don't believe every Muslim is bad, but restricting access for the safety of innocent people is a good idea.  Just my opinion though. Don't hate me for it. Btw, I didn't vote for either one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Some people have very strong opinions and think that illegal is somehow a race, it isn't, a crime's a crime. Legal immigration I'm okay with, and before people say "but those who fled England during the 17th century illegally immigrated", that's impossible; there were no laws to break or obey regarding immigrating to the US  That being said, people think that other people should immigrate to the US regardless of legality.  That, and the process to becoming a legal immigrant should be at least lessened so the process is smoother, so they can transition easier. 

Again, I agree, illegal immigration should be monitored stricter, but at the same time, more people should be allowed to make legal immigration smoother.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> http://www.snopes.com/carrier-jobs-to-mexico-despite-trump-deal/
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...rs-indianapolis-plant-despite-trump-deal.html
> 
> Not going to deny, the rating system is sometimes kind of arbitrary in PolitiFact, but there are also multiple writers and the example you gave (the 0 percent income tax until 1913) was corrected after readers brought it to their attention.
> ...


I stated he has saved jobs in the US with Ford and Carrier, nothing you posted refutes that. Even your Snopes link admits he saved 1,000+ jobs.
#MAGA


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 23, 2017)

player594 said:


> My question is, why is it such a bad idea to want to make those who are not entering the country the legal way by obtaining work permits or other visas? Do things right and follow proper procedures. I don't want my neighbor to just walk into my yard and start doing as he pleases. That's just wrong. I wouldn't do it to someone else.
> Also I don't believe every Muslim is bad, but restricting access for the safety of innocent people is a good idea.  Just my opinion though. Don't hate me for it. Btw, I didn't vote for either one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




We need to get immigration under control. This is one of the few jobs the government was originally supposed to do. If we are really going to bring these people here we need to do it right in order to keep ourselves safe first. Again like he said America first.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> I stated he has saved jobs in the US with Ford and Carrier, nothing you posted refutes that. Even your Snopes link admits he saved 1,000+ jobs.
> #MAGA


Except that pesky little fact that most of the jobs that were leaving are still leaving

We also don't know the details of how he convinced them to stay, which, while not necessarily sinister or cause for worry, still makes it feel a little shady


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

player594 said:


> My question is, why is it such a bad idea to want to make those who are not entering the country the legal way by obtaining work permits or other visas? Do things right and follow proper procedures. I don't want my neighbor to just walk into my yard and start doing as he pleases. That's just wrong. I wouldn't do it to someone else.
> Also I don't believe every Muslim is bad, but restricting access for the safety of innocent people is a good idea.  Just my opinion though. Don't hate me for it. Btw, I didn't vote for either one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



BBN! Couldn't agree more, illegal immigration is a problem, and stating that does not make one racist.

BTW, Rock Chalk, hoping for another classic game this Saturday.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 23, 2017)

i ALREADY SAY AND I WILL SAY AGAIN
FANK WILL TRUP EVERYTHING


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i ALREADY SAY AND I WILL SAY AGAIN
> FANK WILL TRUP EVERYTHING


I think you meant "Fump will truck everything"


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I think you meant "Fump will truck everything"


thank you......
FUMP WILL TRUCK EVERYTHING


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> thank you......
> FUMP WILL TRUCK EVERYTHING



Hahaha maybe for Brazil. He's gonna make America great again!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hahaha maybe for Brazil. He's gonna make America great again!


I know that in this case you're probably saying it sarcastically, but can we get off of the "Make America Great Again" slogan? We all know that it was a publicity stunt and all he's going to do is make businesses richer


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hahaha maybe for Brazil. He's gonna make America great again!


but... 
Brazil is not in America?
Or did Trump say the bottom is not America anymore?
XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> I know that in this case you're probably saying it sarcastically, but can we get off of the "Make America Great Again" slogan? We all know that it was a publicity stunt and all he's going to do is make businesses richer


america never will be grate, it always have racist people, violence, drugs, bad people
and i don't know right, on the one hand it is good but on the other hand it is bad.
IT'S GOOD THAT TRUMP MAKE SOME MAGIC FOR DOLLAR TO FALL, I WANT TO BUY A NINTENDO SWITCH!


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Except that pesky little fact that most of the jobs that were leaving are still leaving
> 
> We also don't know the details of how he convinced them to stay, which, while not necessarily sinister or cause for worry, still makes it feel a little shady



Yeah that part has me worried too. I'm sure he used money or tax breaks in order to convince them to stay.


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Are you moving? Lol


no my family might get kicked but thats none of your concern I am just happy to see people NOT against Islam when other muslims see this they feel happy that at least some people aren't braindead


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> no my family might get kicked but thats none of your concern I am just happy to see people NOT against Islam when other muslims see this they feel happy that at least some people aren't braindead



Lol getting kicked out?? If you are here legally, that's not a possibility, but you can fear the boogeyman if you want (waste of time).

BTW the overwhelming majority of people against Islamic Extremism are not against Islam. Just because someone supports Trump, doesn't make them a bigot.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 23, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Doesn't make it any less right. To misconstrue it as racism is the problem. He's not stating that all of Mexico are druggies/drug lords and rapists. Just that, with the surge of illegals entering (not even just Mexicans) we face this issue. You want to cry and scream racism and ignore the issues, that's your problem.



it literally STILL IS RACIST because it is not true, not for mexicans in their entirety and not for mexican immigrants specifically.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> it literally STILL IS RACIST because it is not true, not for mexicans in their entirety and not for mexican immigrants specifically.



*racism*
noun

1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the varioushuman racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement,usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has theright to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior tothe others.
2. a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such adoctrine; discrimination.
3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.

None of his statements were generalizing on race, they were describing his perception of the problem with *illegal immigration (a subset of people from a specific country, not a race)*. These were not statements about Mexicans in general, and the whole quote alluded to the fact there was good people in Mexico, but they are not the ones crossing the border.

This is another example of the PC BS going on all over the globe.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 23, 2017)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Source:  http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/20/politics/trump-signs-executive-order-on-obamacare/
> 
> The "T's" won't have to worry about a sudden loss, according to the Trump administration.
> 
> ...



irregardless, even a non sudden loss of coverage will kill every post transition trans person that doesn't magically come up with permanent hundreds of dollars to pay for hormone pills out of their pockets.

and once more, he's not just been promising to repeal this and that, he's also promised alternatives and he's been saying he had them like 18 months ago already. additionally, he's also promised several things that would directly contradict one another.

to make it a little more visual, he's breaking up the goddamn foundation first, without putting in anything to keep everything above it from crashing.

give it a month or two for the crashing to start. for import goods to suddenly become kinda expensive and for companies to not be able to sell their export goods as well as they used to. give paychecks and employment rates a moment to reflect what he's doing just there.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> *racism*
> noun
> 
> 1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the varioushuman racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement,usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has theright to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior tothe others.
> ...


He literally said that the Mexican government was intentionally sending the worst of their population to the US, which insinuates to his supporters that the Mexican immigrants we have here are rapists and drug lords. And yes, Hispanic is a race, which is what the majority population of Mexico is


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And yes, Hispanic is a race, which is what the majority population of Mexico is


Technically it is an ethnicity not a race. You can be Hispanic and be of any race (for example Dominicans).



TotalInsanity4 said:


> He literally said that the Mexican government was intentionally sending the worst of their population to the US, which insinuates to his supporters that the Mexican immigrants we have here are rapists and drug lords.


All of this is very true in terms of what he was saying.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> He literally said that the Mexican government was intentionally sending the worst of their population to the US, which insinuates to his supporters that the Mexican immigrants we have here are rapists and drug lords. And yes, Hispanic is a race, which is what the majority population of Mexico is



Hispanic is a race? Wrong it's a fucking ethnicity. However false that statement may be, he's not generalizing on a population as a whole based on race, he's generalizing based on how they enter the country.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> it literally STILL IS RACIST because it is not true, not for mexicans in their entirety and not for mexican immigrants specifically.



It's NOT a race issue. It's an immigration issue. Unfortunately Mexico is a shithole which is why a lot of them come over here illegally.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> he's not generalizing on a population as a whole based on race, he's generalizing based on how they enter the country.


Which is still a crappy way to generalize people...


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 23, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> *Mexico is a shithole*


Couldn't be more true my dude


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Which is still a crappy way to generalize people...



I can agree to that, call the statement stupid. Just don't call it racist.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> *racism*
> noun
> 
> 1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the varioushuman racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement,usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has theright to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior tothe others.
> ...



fuck isn't he lucky there's no equivalent for racism for illegal migrants, huh?
thinly veiled racism is still racism. applying mexican stereotypes to mexican illegal immigrants remains racist. especially when these are known to be false.

but i guess hitler would've been able to fool you as long as he was only raging on against jews working with money, jewlery and within managerial positions. which he was, very early on. on the other hand, even jewish bankers were fooled enoough to actually support hitlers rising nazi party financially. they didn't believe he would go though on his rethoric either.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> fuck isn't he lucky there's no equivalent for racism for illegal migrants, huh?
> thinly veiled racism is still racism. applying mexican stereotypes to mexican illegal immigrants remains racist. especially when these are known to be false.
> 
> but i guess hitler would've been able to fool you as long as he was only raging on against jews working with money, jewlery and within managerial positions. which he was, very early on. on the other hand, even jewish bankers were fooled enoough to actually support hitlers rising nazi party financially. they didn't believe he would go though on his rethoric either.




yes yes yes Trump is Hitler what else is new.

Anyways no...he also made is very clear that it's not ALL of them.

What he said - "hen Mexico sends its people, they're not sending their best. They're not sending you. They're not sending you. They're sending people that have lots of problems, and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime. They're rapists. And some, I assume, are good people."


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

The problem with illegal immigration is: 1 illegal immigrant killing an American citizen, is 1 to many.

Until we can prevent this, illegal immigration is a problem that needs to stop.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Clydefrosch said:


> fuck isn't he lucky there's no equivalent for racism for illegal migrants, huh?
> thinly veiled racism is still racism. applying mexican stereotypes to mexican illegal immigrants remains racist. especially when these are known to be false.
> 
> but i guess hitler would've been able to fool you as long as he was only raging on against jews working with money, jewlery and within managerial positions. which he was, very early on. on the other hand, even jewish bankers were fooled enoough to actually support hitlers rising nazi party financially. they didn't believe he would go though on his rethoric either.



This is America, not Germany. We aren't stupid enough to allow facism, congrats on that. We have laws that protect our citizens and NOT illegal immigrants. I'm not racist, I'm a nationalist.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> The problem with illegal immigration is: 1 illegal immigrant killing an American citizen, is 1 to many.
> 
> Until we can prevent this, illegal immigration is a problem that needs to stop.


Individuals have a prima facie right to immigrate (that is, a right not to be prevented from immigrating) as individuals have a prima facie right to be free from harmful coercion and immigration restrictions are harmful and coercive. In many respects this correlates with the rights to own fire arms...


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> The problem with illegal immigration is: 1 illegal immigrant killing an American citizen, is 1 to many.
> 
> Until we can prevent this, illegal immigration is a problem that needs to stop.



I think the main problem is as trump said "hey're sending people that have lots of problems, and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime." We need good people to come over here.

On that note we have to ask the question why are they running over here? Well Mexico is a shithole with a corrupt as all hell government. That needs to change. People need to revolt and take back their country. They won't do that if we keep giving them a way out.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Individuals have a prima facie right to immigrate (that is, a right not to be prevented from immigrating) as individuals have a prima facie right to be free from harmful coercion and immigration restrictions are harmful and coercive. In many respects this correlates with the rights to own fire arms...



Legally, yes. One does not have the right to break the law in America.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 23, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> yes yes yes Trump is Hitler what else is new.
> 
> Anyways no...he also made is very clear that it's not ALL of them.
> 
> What he said - "hen Mexico sends its people, they're not sending their best. They're not sending you. They're not sending you. They're sending people that have lots of problems, and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime. They're rapists. And some, I assume, are good people."



oh, but i didn't SAY trump was hitler.
but hitler wore his disdain for jews as thinly veiled as trump is wearing his for mexicans and chinese.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Individuals have a prima facie right to immigrate (that is, a right not to be prevented from immigrating) as individuals have a prima facie right to be free from harmful coercion and immigration restrictions are harmful and coercive. In many respects this correlates with the rights to own fire arms...



Illegal is still illegal, immigrating illegally into the US doesn't make it any more right, it's still breaking the law. Illegal isn't a race, either, people need to drop that BS.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> oh, but i didn't SAY trump was hitler.
> but hitler wore his disdain for jews as thinly veiled as trump is wearing his for mexicans and chinese.



Lol again. This is America, we don't believe in facism. That's why we bailed out Europe in WW2. Somebody had to deal with the Germans dirty layndry.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Illegal is still illegal, immigrating illegally into the US doesn't make it any more right, it's still breaking the law. Illegal isn't a race, either, people need to drop that BS.


In legal perspectives correct but I was speaking philosophically.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> In legal perspectives correct but I was speaking philosophically.



Lol philosophy doesn't work in practice, that's why we have laws. This isn't Vietnam there are rules here.


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Jan 23, 2017)

* Trump for Führer *


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 23, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> I think the main problem is as trump said "hey're sending people that have lots of problems, and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime." We need good people to come over here.
> 
> On that note we have to ask the question why are they running over here? Well Mexico is a shithole with a corrupt as all hell government. That needs to change. People need to revolt and take back their country. They won't do that if we keep giving them a way out.



the main problem is that they don't bring those problems with us. they literally help an entire economy of american owned business to exist, they do the work you don't want to do and even though they're illegal, they somehow manage to pay their damn taxes more thoroughly than the average american.

mexico isn't a shithole, but even working below minimum wage in america offers better opportunity to make a live in mexico than staying in mexico.

changing governments or even having every drug, addict and lord disappear overnight is not going to change that fact.
crossing borders to get to better jobs and more money is among the most natural thing for literally any people living near any border. people cross statelines for better wages, they go from germany to austria in the morning and back in the evening for better working hours etc etc.

as you might have noticed in your own country, just paying people better is not an option. its bad for the economy after all. lowering them, now thats a way to go. as long as that remains a truth, and until american wages fall below mexican wages, there will always be  people who'll try their luck crossing a border. even if, other than wages, they'b be living in literal christian heaven, they'd cross over to texas so they can build a slightly bigger house or support one more old family member over in heavenstreet 44


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Lol philosophy doesn't work in practice, that's why we have laws.


Moral philosophy regardless is a key part that is considered within any legal system so it is semi relevant...



el_gonz87 said:


> This isn't Vietnam there are rules here.


WUT?


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> The problem with murder is: 1 person killing a person, is 1 to many.


Fixed. It's not like immigrants are genetically more prone to murder.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> WUT?



Lol It's a quote from the Big Lebowski


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 23, 2017)

Chelsea_Fantasy said:


> * Trump for Führer *



Wish people would stop acting as though either choice would've been perfect. If people said that about Clinton (if she was elected), there'd be a shitstorm. Double standards.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 23, 2017)

Aurora Wright said:


> Fixed. It's not like immigrants are genetically more prone to murder.



The issue is that person was in the country illegally. That would have been prevented if there was no illegal immigration.

Again I didn't say they were more prone. Just that 1 case is 1 too many.

BTW did u have a good weekend? I was a couch potato lol


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> irregardless, even a non sudden loss of coverage will kill every post transition trans person that doesn't magically come up with permanent hundreds of dollars to pay for hormone pills out of their pockets.
> 
> and once more, he's not just been promising to repeal this and that, he's also promised alternatives and he's been saying he had them like 18 months ago already. additionally, he's also promised several things that would directly contradict one another.
> 
> ...


Well of course he's promised alternatives, but I'm not sure if he _really _has any yet (I.E., I'm sure he's working on it, but may not have a solution completed).  Anyway, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 23, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Wish people would stop acting as though either choice would've been perfect. If people said that about Clinton (if she was elected), there'd be a shitstorm. Double standards.



acting as if there was literally no qualitative difference between the two choices and then implying something that can never be proven while sounding kinda unlikely, as absolute truth. nice.
and if you hadn't noticed, there is a shitstorm everytime anyone says anything about trump. thing is, its always calm at the center of a storm.

and if I'm forced to decide between two drivers bringing me to the hospital and both of them are drunk and shortsighted, personally, I'd still take the one with a drivers license.
maybe you're lucky and your driver hits an ambulance by chance though.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Logan Pockrus said:


> Well of course he's promised alternatives, but I'm not sure if he _really _has any yet (I.E., I'm sure he's working on it, but may not have a solution completed).  Anyway, we'll just have to wait and see.



thats what I was saying. he promised solutions, but so far, he hasn't gotten further on anything than 'undo what the others did'.
everything else, according to him, is a secret but awesome and you won't believe it, or you'll hear about it on thursday, or friday.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> thats what I was saying. he promised solutions, but so far, he hasn't gotten further on anything than 'undo what the others did'.
> everything else, according to him, is a secret but awesome and you won't believe it, or you'll hear about it on thursday, or friday


He isn't the only one saying they'll have a solution, though (for example, Paul Ryan, the Speaker of the House, says the same thing).  I don't doubt they'll have a solution, given time.  The thing we should actually be concerned about is whether or not the solution is a good one, or we'll be back to square one.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jan 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> The issue is that person was in the country illegally. That would have been prevented if there was no illegal immigration.
> 
> Again I didn't say they were more prone. Just that 1 case is 1 too many.
> 
> BTW did u have a good weekend? I was a couch potato lol


I'm not sure I grasp, an immigrant might kill or do some other bad stuff, but they might also do stuff to benefit society (just like a lawful citizen). :/


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 23, 2017)

Just to be optimistic, what policies do you guys hope President Trump implements?


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 23, 2017)

Aurora Wright said:


> I'm not sure I grasp, an immigrant might kill or do some other bad stuff, but they might also do stuff to benefit society (just like a lawful citizen). :/


If they aren't willing to enter the country legally, they don't deserve to be treated as citizens.  And some of them do behave, others don't.  The problem does not lie within their behavior once in the country however, it is about how they enter in the first place.  Just my two cents.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Illegal is still illegal, immigrating illegally into the US doesn't make it any more right, it's still breaking the law. Illegal isn't a race, either, people need to drop that BS.


For what it's worth, a significant portion of illegal/undocumented persons in the US are people who overstay visas, either intentionally or not

(This is separate, not related to you) I'm also kind of miffed that the second I _disagree _with someone in this thread it turns into a shithole with a bunch of arguments. I liked it when most everyone was getting along but I also like actual discussion

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Logan Pockrus said:


> If they aren't willing to enter the country legally, they don't deserve to be treated as citizens.


This might be true, but they still deserve to be treated as human beings

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> Hispanic is a race? *Wrong it's a fucking ethnicity*. However false that statement may be, he's not generalizing on a population as a whole based on race, he's generalizing based on how they enter the country.


Calm down bro, no need to be rude

Yeah I misspoke, I forgot the differences between race and ethnicity. Excuse me.

That really doesn't change the fact that discrimination still occurs based on appearance of Latinos, though


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 24, 2017)

There's a good chance Trump's wife Melania was in the US doing work without a visa before she married him. That's not a problem, though, right? She's one of the "good" ones.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 24, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> mexico isn't a shithole, but even working below minimum wage in america offers better opportunity to make a live in mexico than staying in mexico.
> 
> *Have you ever been to Mexico? I have and I have seen it first hand. Bodies laying in landfills, corrupt government the drug cartel yeah I'm sure some areas are nice no doubt but I wouldn't want to live there. In fact after that visit I never want to go back there and I can see why people would want to run from there.*
> 
> ...



*Opportunities are what make a nation prosper.*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@TotalInsanity4 - Yeah people take disagreements like an attack on character which unless shown is just not true.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> For what it's worth, a significant portion of illegal/undocumented persons in the US are people who overstay visas, either intentionally or not
> 
> (This is separate, not related to you) I'm also kind of miffed that the second I _disagree _with someone in this thread it turns into a shithole with a bunch of arguments. I liked it when most everyone was getting along but I also like actual discussion
> 
> ...



Haha my bad bro. Didn't mean for it to sound rude, I just wanted to highlight that it isn't racism. Should have used bold in hindsight. Lol

My apologies meant no disrespect.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 24, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Just to be optimistic, what policies do you guys hope President Trump implements?



Removing that damned Obamacare penalty if you can't afford it, and given that I'm underemployed, I can't afford even the most basic of care, so I have to file an exemption.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 24, 2017)

@ThisIsDaAccount 

Build the wall
Remove ObamaCare - I don't think you have a "right" to health insurance
Defund PP - Just another form of walfare pay for your own things. Like abortions, condoms, exams etc.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

Aurora Wright said:


> I'm not sure I grasp, an immigrant might kill or do some other bad stuff, but they might also do stuff to benefit society (just like a lawful citizen). :/



I think you are missing the point. This typically happens with this sensitive subject, a statement gets made and everyone thinks it's generalizing. No.

Let's say 100 people enter illegally, 99 are good people, 1 murders an American citizen.

To me that is unacceptable because 1 innocent American citizen died due to our inability to enforce our border laws.

Until we can prove 100% that illegal immigration will not allow that, we need to 100% prevent it. Enter the country legally, that is all.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Haha my bad bro. Didn't mean for it to sound rude, I just wanted to highlight that it isn't racism. Should have used bold in hindsight. Lol
> 
> My apologies meant no disrespect.


Thanks, sorry if I overreacted

Honestly, I have mixed feelings about the current use of the term "racism." If you take it by the textbook definition, what Trump said is discriminatory but not really racist. However, because linguistics change with the times, the term "racist" has kind of shifted to mean "discrimination based on appearance or culture," in which case Trump's campaign announcement speech fits that criteria


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 24, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Removing that damned Obamacare penalty if you can't afford it, and given that I'm underemployed, I can't afford even the most basic of care, so I have to file an exemption.


yup the penalty was probably the dumbest part of the program....



ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Just to be optimistic, what policies do you guys hope President Trump implements?


I know he will not do every thing or probably half of the list but


Defund PP
Pull out of the ME
Stop helping the Kurds and FSA
Have a true free market approach to healthcare
Pardon Snowden
Abolish how the NSA data mines
End the policing issues
De-criminalize ALL drugs including hard ones for recreational use
Among the top things I can think of so far...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 24, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> yup the penalty was probably the dumbest part of the program....
> 
> 
> I know he will not do every thing or probably half of the list but
> ...



Don't get me wrong, I agree more people should be able to have insurance, and the idea behind socialized medicine is a good idea for those in the lower and middle-class. But penalizing people who don't want to or can't afford it is not the way to do it. Sure, some people use the car insurance analogy that people are required to get insurance with their car. But then again,  people aren't required to get a car under US law, and therefore you don't need insurance.  Penalties is the only reason I hate Obamacare. Other than that, it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 24, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't get me wrong, I agree more people should be able to have insurance, and the idea behind socialized medicine is a good idea for those in the lower and middle-class. But penalizing people who don't want to or can't afford it is not the way to do it. Sure, some people use the car insurance analogy that people are required to get insurance with their car. But then again,  people aren't required to get a car under US law, and therefore you don't need insurance.  Penalties is the only reason I hate Obamacare. Other than that, it's not a big deal to me.



I just don't like the fact that people think that the government can fix all their problems. People need to take personal responsibilities for their own actions and lives.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 24, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> I just don't like the fact that people think that the government can fix all their problems. People need to take personal responsibilities for their own actions and lives.


I agree, government shouldn't dictate what the people should or shouldn't do as far as caring for themselves is concerned.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 24, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't get me wrong, I agree more people should be able to have insurance, and the idea behind socialized medicine is a good idea for those in the lower and middle-class. But penalizing people who don't want to or can't afford it is not the way to do it. Sure, some people use the car insurance analogy that people are required to get insurance with their car. But then again,  people aren't required to get a car under US law, and therefore you don't need insurance.  Penalties is the only reason I hate Obamacare. Other than that, it's not a big deal to me.


As Gov. Ventura said 

_"They made healthcare at the whim of the insurance companies," He said. "Notice who is running healthcare. It's not the doctor, not the nurses, it is the insurance companies." _


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 24, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> As Gov. Ventura said
> 
> _"They made healthcare at the whim of the insurance companies," He said. "Notice who is running healthcare. It's not the doctor, not the nurses, it is the insurance companies." _



Yeah, and they're only making it worse, with premiums stupidly increasing every year. It's another reason why I refuse to waste my paychecks on Obamacare, I have enough financial issues of my own


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 24, 2017)

You pay for everyone's medical treatment one way or another. Might as well take the most fiscally conservative route, which is preventative care.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> This might be true, but they still deserve to be treated as human beings


Sure, they should be treated as human beings, but that doesn't mean I want them in my country.  I don't think deporting illegal immigrants is immoral or inhumane.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2017)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Sure, they should be treated as human beings, but that doesn't mean I want them in my country.  I don't think deporting illegal immigrants is immoral or inhumane.


Unless you're deporting them to a region that's inhospitable

Honestly I think the best thing we could do for American migration would be to create an American Union, where it's easy to get a passport and citizenship in one country automatically puts you in a shared database allowing you to move freely between member states (for instance, America, Mexico and Canada would become united in terms of migration, along with potentially parts of South America)


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 24, 2017)

That would add roughly 100 million central and southern Americans to the US population.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Honestly I think the best thing we could do for American migration would be to create an American Union, where it's easy to get a passport and citizenship in one country automatically puts you in a shared database allowing you to move freely between member states (for instance, America, Mexico and Canada would become united in terms of migration, along with potentially parts of South America)


That will never happen and arguably should never happen but I do agree with the point that migration should have much less (or imo no) restrictions...



Blood Fetish said:


> That would add roughly 100 million central and southern Americans to the US population.


But if that were the case than it would make sense to stay as you would have more resources...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> That would add roughly 100 million central and southern Americans to the US population.


Not necessarily, look at how the EU does it. Citizens of member countries still have to meet citizenship requirements to, well, gain citizenship in a country, but they're free to work and live wherever they want in the Union

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RevPokemon said:


> That will never happen and arguably should never happen


Yeah, it's probably just the dirty globalist/socialist in me dreaming 


> but I do agree with the point that migration should have much less (or imo no) restrictions...


I'd argue that with the conservative fear of not having a database of who's where at what time, that's even less likely to happen


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yeah, it's probably just the dirty globalist/socialist in me dreaming


Or the paranoid libertarian in me 



TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'd argue that with the conservative fear of not having a database of who's where at what time, that's even less likely to happen


Issue would be how civil libertarians would view the process


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Unless you're deporting them to a region that's inhospitable
> 
> Honestly I think the best thing we could do for American migration would be to create an American Union, where it's easy to get a passport and citizenship in one country automatically puts you in a shared database allowing you to move freely between member states (for instance, America, Mexico and Canada would become united in terms of migration, along with potentially parts of South America)


If the region's inhospitable, that sucks for them.  Should've immigrated legally.  I don't get why they can't just choose the legal way, it's not like any sensible person dislikes legal immigrants.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 24, 2017)

Logan Pockrus said:


> If the region's inhospitable, that sucks for them.  Should've immigrated legally.  I don't get why they can't just choose the legal way, it's not like any sensible person dislikes legal immigrants.


It takes a lot of years and a lot of money. Your average dirt farmer has neither. You glibly trivialize this matter to the degree that I can only assume you lack even the most fundamental understanding of the process.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Not necessarily, look at how the EU does it. Citizens of member countries still have to meet citizenship requirements to, well, gain citizenship in a country, but they're free to work and live wherever they want in the Union
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Don't know much about the EU. But is there a country which has drug cartels having wars in Europe? Don't know that a regional passport would work all that well.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Blood Fetish said:


> It takes a lot of years and a lot of money. Your average dirt farmer has neither. You glibly trivialize this matter to the degree that I can only assume you lack even the most fundamental understanding of the process.



So please explain to me how that has anything to do with OUR citizens and OUR laws? I'd love for the world to be great like America, but since I live here and we only have control of this country, it's our government duty to protect its citizens  and uphold its laws first and foremost. Don't get why we need to save the world when we have our own issues here...


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 24, 2017)

Yeah I have to give it to @Blood Fetish  here

Immigration has wayyyyyyyy too much bureaucracy behind it. While this is only anecdotal evidence I know someone who was here illegally for about 15 years.(not their fault parents brought them here when they were a child) when she found out about it she immediately applied for citizenship. Now keep in midn this person was a very productive member of society, job, spoke prefect English the works and it still took 6 years.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 24, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> It takes a lot of years and a lot of money. Your average dirt farmer has neither. You glibly trivialize this matter to the degree that I can only assume you lack even the most fundamental understanding of the process.


I know what it takes.  And I don't give a damn.  They enter legally, or not at all.  I know that probably sounds rash or ignorant, but I don't have even the slightest of sympathy for those who decide they can enter "just because".  By entering illegally, it displays your disrespect for America, America's laws, legal immigrants who actually went through the process, etc.



SomecallmeBerto said:


> Yeah I have to give it to @Blood Fetish  here
> 
> Immigration has wayyyyyyyy too much bureaucracy behind it. While this is only anecdotal evidence I know someone who was here illegally for about 15 years.(not their fault parents brought them here when they were a child) when she found out about it she immediately applied for citizenship. Now keep in midn this person was a very productive member of society, job, spoke prefect English the works and it still took 6 years.


Can't fault a child brought here illegally, it wasn't their choice.  And good for her that she applied for citizenship.  Anyway, what would you do to improve the immigration process, were you to be in a position to do so (that's a legitimate question, not an argument)?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 24, 2017)

Logan Pockrus said:


> I know what it takes.  And I don't give a damn.  They enter legally, or not at all.  I know that probably sounds rash or ignorant, but I don't have even the slightest of sympathy for those who decide they can enter "just because".  By entering illegally, it displays your disrespect for America, America's laws, legal immigrants who actually went through the process, etc.
> 
> 
> Can't fault a child brought here illegally, it wasn't their choice.  And good for her that she applied for citizenship.  Anyway, what would you do to improve the immigration process, were you to be in a position to do so (that's a legitimate question, not an argument)?



Well first and foremost the cost are out of control. Lawyer fees can easily cost 5K to 20K(note that 10K seems to be the average). Second the process itself is not very clear. The problem seems to be that the ones trying to get in are never really sure if A. the qualify or B. how far they are in the process of getting citizenship. This part is mostly do to the backlog of people they are looking into. On average it can take about 12 months until someone even looks at your file. The entire thing needs to rebuilt from the ground up.

What I would do is create a 2 page document that basically spells out how to become a US citizen. The entire immigration department needs to be expanded.(it's just not meeting demand) Though I can say for sure what kind experience you would need to push these kinds of paper I'm sure it's not something that requires years of schooling. I'm not sure what can be done about lawyer fees. As I understand it these are not government lawyers so it's not on the tax payer's dime.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 24, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Well first and foremost the cost are out of control. Lawyer fees can easily cost 5K to 20K(note that 10K seems to be the average). Second the process itself is not very clear. The problem seems to be that the ones trying to get in are never really sure if A. the qualify or B. how far they are in the process of getting citizenship. This part is mostly do to the backlog of people they are looking into. On average it can take about 12 months until someone even looks at your file. The entire thing needs to rebuilt from the ground up.
> 
> What I would do is create a 2 page document that basically spells out how to become a US citizen. The entire immigration department needs to be expanded.(it's just not meeting demand) Though I can say for sure what kind experience you would need to push these kinds of paper I'm sure it's not something that requires years of schooling. I'm not sure what can be done about lawyer fees. As I understand it these are not government lawyers so it's not on the tax payer's dime.


You make a good point with your additions to the system.  As for the paragraph above, it comes as no surprise that the process is, to sum it all up, "tedious".  I wouldn't say that the "tediousness" of the process is grounds for lightening up on illegal immigrants, but you could make that case.


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 24, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Lol getting kicked out?? If you are here legally, that's not a possibility, but you can fear the boogeyman if you want (waste of time).
> 
> BTW the overwhelming majority of people against Islamic Extremism are not against Islam. Just because someone supports Trump, doesn't make them a bigot.


welp this is why people like me should pay attention during civics (I hate history and stuff related to it I enjoy history that is about islam and the other monotheistic religions.) and wow I really need to learn this stuff again(I am in 9/10th grade and I don't remember any of these things)


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 24, 2017)

Joe88 said:


>


Those are just complete dumbasses. Who knows if these people even really care about politics.

Unrelated: Idk if this has been posted yet, but I thought it was funny.



Spoiler


----------



## Daggot (Jan 24, 2017)

H


Joe88 said:


>


The Muslim guy was in that limo, they made him get out and by the time he stepped out they were hammering the car and lighting it up too. The things they threw at him as he left(which include a sandwich for some reason) only managed to cut his finger in the end which is relieving.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 24, 2017)

Re "it is only his ??th day" then I do have to say various appointments and prospective appointments had been known for sometimes weeks at points prior to this. Though I agree the truly popcorn worthy things will probably come later it is not like there is no information to go on.



RevPokemon said:


> yup the penalty was probably the dumbest part of the program....
> 
> 
> I know he will not do every thing or probably half of the list but
> ...



The opposition to somewhat funded abortions and the like seems to be an almost uniquely American concept. With the exception of the republic of Ireland, which gets a lot of stick for it and somewhat has the policy of "England is just across the water and Northern Ireland might just be a short drive and they can do it for you", and some parts of eastern Europe the government having any involvement in such matters is almost a complete non issue, certainly one that has no political traction whatsoever.
Care to expand upon why this may be different here, or indeed why the planned parenthood organisation may have lost its way and want to be replaced by a perhaps more effective organisation with a similar mandate? Alternatively if it is some kind of moral objection then would it override a concept like "if you don't like them then don't get one"?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Re "it is only his ??th day" then I do have to say various appointments and prospective appointments had been known for sometimes weeks at points prior to this. Though I agree the truly popcorn worthy things will probably come later it is not like there is no information to go on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On top of that PP supposedly doesn't even use federal funding for abortions, only the healthcare services they provide (like breast cancer screenings and health checkups)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> Don't know much about the EU. But is there a country which has drug cartels having wars in Europe? Don't know that a regional passport would work all that well.


That's a flimsy response, considering the legality of drugs could be considered arbitrary. The wars part is kind of obvious with the current refugee situation, though, since that's what a lot of temporary or in-progress citizens are fleeing from


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 24, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> The opposition to somewhat funded abortions and the like seems to be an almost uniquely American concept. With the exception of the republic of Ireland, which gets a lot of stick for it and somewhat has the policy of "England is just across the water and Northern Ireland might just be a short drive and they can do it for you", and some parts of eastern Europe the government having any involvement in such matters is almost a complete non issue, certainly one that has no political traction whatsoever.


Very true but I think in Poland it is an issue too (but oh well....)



TotalInsanity4 said:


> On top of that PP supposedly doesn't even use federal funding for abortions, only the healthcare services they provide (like breast cancer screenings and health checkups)





FAST6191 said:


> Care to expand upon why this may be different here, or indeed why the planned parenthood organisation may have lost its way and want to be replaced by a perhaps more effective organisation with a similar mandate? Alternatively if it is some kind of moral objection then would it override a concept like "if you don't like them then don't get one"?


Because I believe that healthcare is better provided by a free market solution. My ideal (although unlikely) goal would be for absolutely no restrictions regarding abortion procedures but no funding through taxation. Plus I do not support of believe in societal contracts which is my overlaying reason for wanting to stop funding PP along with ALL other forms of government services.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Yeah I have to give it to @Blood Fetish  here
> 
> Immigration has wayyyyyyyy too much bureaucracy behind it. While this is only anecdotal evidence I know someone who was here illegally for about 15 years.(not their fault parents brought them here when they were a child) when she found out about it she immediately applied for citizenship. Now keep in midn this person was a very





TotalInsanity4 said:


> On top of that PP supposedly doesn't even use federal funding for abortions, only the healthcare services they provide (like breast cancer screenings and health checkups)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I meant cartel wars, but I do think floods of refugees bring their own issues, especially when they can get and EU passport somewhere and travel freely. I just don't think Mexico is to USA what Spain is to France. There is a lot of differences between the economies, crime rates, education rates etc between the NA countries where the EU is much closer together across the board.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> welp this is why people like me should pay attention during civics (I hate history and stuff related to it I enjoy history that is about islam and the other monotheistic religions.) and wow I really need to learn this stuff again(I am in 9/10th grade and I don't remember any of these things)



Watch Fox News.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Watch Fox News.


Speaking of "reporter bias"


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Speaking of "reporter bias"



LOL just having a little fun here!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Speaking of "reporter bias"



All news stations are crap TBH


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> All news stations are crap TBH



You just dissed CNN? Get ready for the liberal mob!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 24, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> You just dissed CNN? Get ready for the liberal mob!



I don't like any kind of news, it's always so damn depressing no matter what station it is, so whatever. If people don't like my opinion on entirety of  news, that's not my prob lol.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't like any kind of news, it's always so damn depressing no matter what station it is, so whatever. If people don't like my opinion on entirety of  news, that's not my prob lol.



I agree, watch this:


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't like any kind of news, it's always so damn depressing no matter what station it is, so whatever. If people don't like my opinion on entirety of  news, that's not my prob lol.


Actually, in my opinion, it's kind of dangerous to get settled into an apathetic stance on news reporting. They're there to make sure we know what's going on in the world, some of which directly affects us


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Actually, in my opinion, it's kind of dangerous to get settled into an apathetic stance on news reporting. They're there to make sure we know what's going on in the world, some of which directly affects us



Well, it's not so much apathetic, but if someone say watches news station X, and another watches Y and the one who watches X says he watches X, others who watch station Y will ridicule and claim that X's news station is "biased", "wrong", and is worthy of ridicule. Can't people watch any news station without having others' opinions shoved down their throat with a plunger?  I don't state my opinions on new stations at all for that very reason, someone has to make a federal case about how I'm wrong and that they're right, I can't stand that kind of BS, you know? People should be able to watch whatever the heck they want without people getting their undies in a twist.


Edit: Sorry


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 24, 2017)

Agreed I watch most news stations except buzz feed and cnn I just can't take the lies anymore from either of them.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

An America first energy policy begins: http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/24/polit...access-pipelines-executive-actions/index.html

The liberals on my facebook be like:


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 24, 2017)

He also seemed to  have killed the TPP, good, because that would have seriously effed up our rights and screwed up copyright laws to be even stricter, etc.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> An America first energy policy begins: http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/24/polit...access-pipelines-executive-actions/index.html
> 
> The liberals on my facebook be like:


Ah, yes, good, let's just completely ignore the Standing Rock protests and be dicks to easily the most marginalized group in the country


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ah, yes, good, let's just completely ignore the Standing Rock protests and be dicks to easily the most marginalized group in the country



Maybe there will be some compensation from the government?

Just to clarify, the meme was directed at my Facebook friends who have been in tears since Jan 20th. I should have invested in Kleenex stocks dammit!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Maybe there will be some compensation from the government?
> 
> Just to clarify, the meme was directed at my Facebook friends who have been in tears since Jan 20th. I should have invested in Kleenex stocks dammit!


I can't even see the meme, school wifi blocks nearly all pictures rehosted on gbatemp (direct uploads are fine though)

Regardless, though, it's not exactly fair to the Natives on the reserve, considering the reason they want to avoid routing it through the city in the first place is they're concerned what would happen if the pipe broke and contaminated the river. 
So really what our president and the oil companies he's currently representing is saying (without actually saying it) that they're investing in oil as a resource, but it's unsightly and potentially hazardous enough that they don't want it running through the city, so they're gonna slap it into a space that's supposed to be a reserve for a group of people that we've literally been marginalizing and/or murdering since before America was even a country


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I can't even see the meme, school wifi blocks nearly all pictures rehosted on gbatemp (direct uploads are fine though)
> 
> Regardless, though, it's not exactly fair to the Natives on the reserve, considering the reason they want to avoid routing it through the city in the first place is they're concerned what would happen if the pipe broke and contaminated the river.
> So really what our president and the oil companies he's currently representing is saying (without actually saying it) that they're investing in oil as a resource, but it's unsightly and potentially hazardous enough that they don't want it running through the city, so they're gonna slap it into a space that's supposed to be a reserve for a group of people that we've literally been marginalizing and/or murdering since before America was even a country



We will have to see how this impacts all parties involved and what terms are negotiated by the WH. Looks like this will bring some jobs to that area, so at least this is some direct good for the people who voted for him.

BTW, they took our jerbs!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> We will have to see how this impacts all parties involved and what terms are negotiated by the WH. Looks like this will bring some jobs to that area, so at least this is some direct good for the people who voted for him.
> 
> BTW, they took our jerbs!


Those jobs are incredibly short-term, though. They'd be better off going to fixing infrastructure

On top of that we shouldn't _have _to see what the impacts will be, these are things that should be thought out long before the process of laying even begins. The fact that there's so much opposition from the people in the affected should be cause for concern in and of itself


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Those jobs are incredibly short-term, though. They'd be better off going to fixing infrastructure
> 
> On top of that we shouldn't _have _to see what the impacts will be, these are things that should be thought out long before the process of laying even begins. The fact that there's so much opposition from the people in the affected should be cause for concern in and of itself



They can relocate here: http://www.kgw.com/news/obama-designates-monument-near-bundy-ranch-in-nevada/379940244

Piss off those Bundys!

Also talk about margins, it's not even on their land: https://img.washingtonpost.com/news...s/sites/23/2016/09/2300-NDpipelineMAP-v21.jpg


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> They can relocate here: http://www.kgw.com/news/obama-designates-monument-near-bundy-ranch-in-nevada/379940244
> 
> Piss off those Bundys!


........

You're kidding right?


> Also talk about margins, it's not even on their land: https://img.washingtonpost.com/news...s/sites/23/2016/09/2300-NDpipelineMAP-v21.jpg


Consider, though, which direction the river flows


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The fact that there's so much opposition from the people in the affected should be cause for concern in and of itself


Also the opposition is not always environmentally based as there is an issue of eminent domain
See for a such reason (one of which I agree with)
https://mises.org/blog/real-reason-oppose-dakota-access-pipeline


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> ........
> 
> You're kidding right?
> 
> Consider, though, which direction the river flows



Of course I'm kidding about the Bundys lol.

I see the point, but maybe they will negotiate appropriate measures to be taken or moving the crossing further north.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Of course I'm kidding about the Bundys lol.
> 
> I see the point, but maybe they will negotiate appropriate measures to be taken or moving the crossing further north.


Moving the crossing north doesn't solve the problem of contamination for everyone (esp. the reservation) south of wherever it would be

And I'd like to remind you that the whole reason it was moved south in the first place was so that Bismark wouldn't be downstream of it


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Moving the crossing north doesn't solve the problem of contamination for everyone (esp. the reservation) south of wherever it would be
> 
> And I'd like to remind you that the whole reason it was moved south in the first place was so that Bismark wouldn't be downstream of it



You guys act like that's a certainty, this isn't the first access pipeline getting built, not even close to the first. If the government engineers seem to thing it is safe, I buy that. All the protest and just seems like an ultra environmentalist temper tantrum IMO.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 24, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> You guys act like that's a certainty, this isn't the first access pipeline getting built, not even close to the first. If the government engineers seem to thing it is safe, I buy that. All the protest and just seems like an ultra environmentalist temper tantrum IMO.


What about eminent domain tho?


----------



## player594 (Jan 24, 2017)

Aurora Wright said:


> I'm not sure I grasp, an immigrant might kill or do some other bad stuff, but they might also do stuff to benefit society (just like a lawful citizen). :/


Then they should know better than to break the law and actually enter the country the legal way. If they want to prove their good and plan to do good start by showing it by going through the process.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> You guys act like that's a certainty, this isn't the first access pipeline getting built, not even close to the first. If the government engineers seem to thing it is safe, I buy that. All the protest and just seems like an ultra environmentalist temper tantrum IMO.


I honestly wouldn't be so fed up with this if a) I wasn't such a clean energy guy (honestly though, solar panels and wind are the future, but that's neither here nor there for this particular argument), but b) the fact that they _literally moved the pipeline south because the people of Bismark didn't want it, only to put the new planned location mere miles north of a reservation_


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I honestly wouldn't be so fed up with this if a) I wasn't such a clean energy guy (honestly though, solar panels and wind are the future, but that's neither here nor there for this particular argument), but b) the fact that they _literally moved the pipeline south because the people of Bismark didn't want it, only to put the new planned location mere miles north of a reservation_



Haha fair enough that looks like trolling from the oil company, but there would have been more outrage if they pissed of the Bismark ppl. It's f'ed up, but either way I don't think it would be dangerous.

I hope clean energy continues to advance, we need to break our dependence on oil, but it's pretty expensive right now. I'm actually looking at buying solar panels for my house, but need to make sure I plan on being here for more than 5 years.


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 24, 2017)

SomeKindOfUsername said:


>



Hahaha you cheeky bastard:


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 24, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> You guys act like that's a certainty, this isn't the first access pipeline getting built, *not even close* to the first. If the government engineers seem to thing it is safe, I buy that. All the protest and just seems like an ultra environmentalist temper tantrum IMO.



Correct.

http://www.pipeline101.com/where-are-pipelines-located


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 24, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> Correct.
> 
> http://www.pipeline101.com/where-are-pipelines-located




Just to add in case nobody looks at the URL - "The United States has the largest network of energy pipelines in the world, with more than 2.4 million miles of pipe."


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 24, 2017)

What the image above shows are the oil/gasoline and volatile liquids major pipelines. Here's the full (liquefied) natural gas pipeline network.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 24, 2017)

And here's a map of incidents and leaks and what have you from 2010-2013 (since we're using maps from 2013). From 2010-2015, 7 million gallons of crude oil were spilled, as indicated by incident reports

http://www.phmsa.dot.gov/portal/sit...dc110VgnVCM1000009ed07898RCRD&vgnextfmt=print

http://www.hcn.org/articles/spilling-oil-santa-barbara

It's not like folks are worried about just the potential for leaks. Folks are worried about the continuation and worsening of current leaks and problems.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 24, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> And here's a map of incidents and leaks and what have you from 2010-2013 (since we're using maps from 2013). From 2010-2015, 7 million gallons of crude oil were spilled, as indicated by incident reports
> 
> http://www.phmsa.dot.gov/portal/sit...dc110VgnVCM1000009ed07898RCRD&vgnextfmt=print
> 
> ...



People gotta keep warm and get to work. Some stuff will happen, as surely as a certain number of people will die on the highways every year. If the pipelines haven't been operated as safely as you like from 2010-2015, better ask Obama and his EPA about that. Maybe they were too busy trying to destroy the coal mining industry to notice.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I hope clean energy continues to advance, we need to break our dependence on oil, but it's pretty expensive right now. I'm actually looking at buying solar panels for my house, but need to make sure I plan on being here for more than 5 years.


http://time.com/4325882/german-renewable-energy-high/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hanafuda said:


> If the pipelines haven't been operated as safely as you like from 2010-2015, better ask Obama and his EPA about that. Maybe they were too busy trying to destroy the coal mining industry to notice.


Oh you're just ASKING for Trump to be blamed for literally everything that happens over the next 4/8 years, aren't you


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh you're just ASKING for Trump to be blamed for literally everything that happens over the next 4/8 years, aren't you


Well in Obama's case it was particularly difficult as you had/have a large portion of democratic areas and politicians who lean on the pro oil/energy side and oppose regulations due to how they would affect the area that they serve (such as Louisiana or West Virginia where most democrats lean anti regulation)...


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 25, 2017)

The coal industry decline was definitely due to Obama and the EPA. Nothing to do with plummeting natural gas prices, or a massive surge in renewable energy implementation and advancements in said technology. I'm sure once Trump is done dismantling the EPA coal demand will surge.


----------



## Viri (Jan 25, 2017)

You guys ready for CTR 2.0?

http://www.politico.com/story/2017/01/david-brock-fundraising-trump-233974

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...orders-iraq-iran-libya-restrict-a7544566.html

Lookie, he's keeping some of his campaign promises, and that was fast! Only 5 days in office! So, I wonder how big the wall is going to be, and how pretty it's going to look.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2017)

Speaking of dismantling the EPA, anyone receiving scholarships or grants from them is officially fucked as of now


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Speaking of dismantling the EPA, anyone receiving scholarships or grants from them is officially fucked as of now



Trump is grabbing the EPA by the pussy.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Trump is grabbing the EPA by the pussy.


I wish I could find that funny :T


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 25, 2017)

Trump just said wall construction will start within months. US taxpayers will pay for it all and magically he'll make Mexico reimburse us later.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Trump just said wall construction will start within months. US taxpayers will pay for it all and magically he'll make Mexico reimburse us later.



I'd rather my taxes go to the wall than to Obamacare TBH. Adios Mexicoooo!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2017)

When will people realize it's the illegal immigrants that are the issue, and not the legal ones?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> When will people realize it's the illegal immigrants that are the issue, and not the legal ones?


When did anyone bring up legal immigration? 

Or are you referring to Trump?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 25, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> When will people realize it's the illegal immigrants that are the issue, and not the legal ones?



When people stop strawmanning arguments...so never.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I wish I could find that funny :T



It will be okay buddy. If I survived 8 years of Barack Hussein and a potential 4 from Hillary... Something tells me you will come out of this alright. Keep ya head up!


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 25, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Trump just said wall construction will start within months. US taxpayers will pay for it all and magically he'll make Mexico reimburse us later.



Think less money will go to Mexico so in a way they will pay for it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> When did anyone bring up legal immigration?
> 
> Or are you referring to Trump?



When people are acting as though illegal is a race or is treated as such, that wanting legal immigration is somehow a bad thing.  Yeah, I'm getting the hell outta here now.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> When people are acting as though illegal is a race or is treated as such, that wanting legal immigration is somehow a bad thing.  Yeah, I'm getting the hell outta here now.



But... It's their right . LOLZ!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> When did anyone bring up legal immigration?
> 
> Or are you referring to Trump?


one of the post above you was about the wall


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> It will be okay buddy. If I survived 8 years of Barack Hussein and a potential 4 from Hillary... Something tells me you will come out of this alright. Keep ya head up!


Except by dismantling the EPA he's kind of screwing over future generations (don't try and tell me coal is a clean resource)


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 25, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Think less money will go to Mexico so in a way they will pay for it.


The wall is going to cost tens and possibly hundreds of billions of dollars. There's no way they'll recoup that from Mexico.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> one of the post above you was about the wall


Right but that was only kind of tangential to what he said


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 25, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> The wall is going to cost tens and possibly hundreds of billions of dollars. There's no way they'll recoup that from Mexico.


Trump: Mexico is a poor crappy place
Also Trump: Mexico has the money to pay for this


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2017)

Also what is a wall actually going to do, aside from costing a metric fuckton?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Except by dismantling the EPA he's kind of screwing over future generations (don't try and tell me coal is a clean resource)



It isn't, I'm all for alternative sources, just don't make me choose wind power, I like the idea of solar so much more, as I think it's a helluva lot more reliable than wind. I just want costs to go down and to have solar more readily available, we get a fair bit of sunlight where I live. Now, if I lived in the southern part of my state, we'd get an average of 300 days with sunlight.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> It isn't, I'm all for alternative sources, just don't make me choose wind power, I like the idea of solar so much more, as I think it's a helluva lot more reliable than wind. I just want costs to go down and to have solar more readily available, we get a fair bit of sunlight where I live. Now, if I lived in the southern part of my state, we'd get an average of 300 days with sunlight.


Solar and wind together is actually a pretty unstoppable combination (usually when it's not sunny it's windy)


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 25, 2017)

If we could implement taxes and tariffs on other countries that result in huge monetary income to the US with no downsides we would already be doing it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Solar and wind together is actually a pretty unstoppable combination (usually when it's not sunny it's windy)



I just want it to be viable and affordable and no longer have to rely on fossil fuels, is that too  much to want? As for Trump, I have my reasons why I didn't want you-know-who to win, but I still my tongue and will not elaborate the reasons on here, maybe on a personal/private blog, but the responses would be far too toxic for speaking my mind. But I digress. I don't know what's going to happen, but I don't want to spend the next four years living in fear. Speaking one's mind on the internet is a death sentence.


Edit: I can't help but feel I've already pissed off innumerable amounts of people just by trying to be neutral and honest.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 25, 2017)

You aren't living in fear, but you are scared of posting anonymously on a Gameboy internet forum and liken it to a death sentence?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> You aren't living in fear, but you are scared of posting anonymously on a Gameboy internet forum and liken it to a death sentence?



No, I'm scared of what people will do if I dare voice an opinion that isn't aligned with theirs, i.e. why I like X candidate more than Y candidate, etc, etc. See the trouble with voicing my opinions and political beliefs on here, anonymity or not, is that people who know me on here and outside on other social media sites is that they will think less of me because my views don't agree with theirs.  Because of that, I feel a self-imposed injunction and fear that they will hate my effing guts if I don't agree with them.

If I can't voice my views and opinions on politics without retaliation, being called out, verbally crucified, what am I supposed to do?! Knowing that someone will be offended by my political views is what drives me in not wanting to express them at all.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I just want it to be viable and affordable and no longer have to rely on fossil fuels, is that too  much to want? As for Trump, I have my reasons why I didn't want you-know-who to win, but I still my tongue and will not elaborate the reasons on here, maybe on a personal/private blog, but the responses would be far too toxic for speaking my mind. But I digress. I don't know what's going to happen, but I don't want to spend the next four years living in fear. Speaking one's mind on the internet is a death sentence.
> 
> 
> Edit: I can't help but feel I've already pissed off innumerable amounts of people just by trying to be neutral and honest.


@Blood Fetish has a point. You're better off finding common ground and promoting discussion than trying to censor yourself. I for one don't have any negative intent when posting or replying here, I'm just trying to gauge others opinions and see if I can get people to see things from my point of view (and vice versa)


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> The wall is going to cost tens and possibly hundreds of billions of dollars. There's no way they'll recoup that from Mexico.



Money well spent! At least he's not cowering under a desk sending $400 million tax payer dollars in ransom to you know who: http://fortune.com/2016/08/05/money-america-iran/

No wonder the ruskies never respect Barack Hussein.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> @Blood Fetish has a point. You're better off finding common ground and promoting discussion than trying to censor yourself. I for one don't have any negative intent when posting or replying here, I'm just trying to gauge others opinions and see if I can get people to see things from my point of view (and vice versa)



Easier said than done I'm afraid, I don't even know if I have what it takes to carry on an intelligent discussion with politics, esp. with the way the world is going now. *Sigh* I just don't know anymore.

Fucking hell, I don't even know what to feel.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 25, 2017)

Press conference -


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Money well spent! At least he's not cowering under a desk sending $400 million in ransom to you know who: http://fortune.com/2016/08/05/money-america-iran/
> 
> No wonder the ruskies never respect Barack Hussein.


Technically that money wasn't even ours to begin with
http://www.usatoday.com/story/opini...ent-hostages-editorials-and-debates/88070214/

And besides, for determined people a wall isn't going to really do anything


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Except by dismantling the EPA he's kind of screwing over future generations (don't try and tell me coal is a clean resource)



Obama tried to dismantle my future generations with the stupid taxes he had me pay for this liberal crap and that liberal crap so that people don't feel "sad". I've damn near paid 120k to the government in the last 4 years. Not anymore!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Technically that money wasn't even ours to begin with
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/opini...ent-hostages-editorials-and-debates/88070214/
> 
> And besides, for determined people a wall isn't going to really do anything



Apparently, people forgot about aviation.



el_gonz87 said:


> Obama tried to dismantle my future generations with the stupid taxes he had me pay for this liberal crap and that liberal crap so that people don't feel "sad". I've damn new paid 120k to the government in the last 4 years. Not anymore!



I hated Obamacare for one reason, and one reason only, that damn penalty BS. I mean, really, did they have to make people like me who doesn't even have a chance to afford minimum coverage? I don't make enough given all my bills I have to pay >.>


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Obama tried to dismantle my future generations with the stupid taxes he had me pay for this liberal crap and that liberal crap so that people don't feel "sad". I've damn new paid 120k to the government in the last 4 years. Not anymore!


Except that was actually going towards making sure people could actually get healthcare, as opposed to making it easier for corporations to burn through our atmosphere


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Technically that money wasn't even ours to begin with
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/opini...ent-hostages-editorials-and-debates/88070214/
> 
> And besides, for determined people a wall isn't going to really do anything



Wall + end of sanctuary cities and criminalizing illegal immigration (as it should be) will. Let Paco sit in an american jail cell for extradition, no burritos served in jail my friend!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Except that was actually going towards making sure people could actually get healthcare, as opposed to making it easier for corporations to burn through our atmosphere



Then regulate health care, that is the worst implementation I have ever seen to get things accomplished. Give me a break, 22% premium increase? Is that fair for the entire country? I get people are suffering, but don't just slap the other 60% country with the burden because it's the easy thing to do!

Byebye ObamaCare heloooooooo TrumpCare! MAGA'd


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Except that was actually going towards making sure people could actually get healthcare, as opposed to making it easier for corporations to burn through our atmosphere



Penalizing people who can't afford it was pretty stupid of them, it doesn't help or motivate, it only makes us not want it even more.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Wall + end of sanctuary cities and criminalizing illegal immigration (as it should be) will. Let Paco sit in an american jail cell for extradition, no burritos served in jail my friend!


But how do you catch an undocumented immigrant except at the point they enter the country or they are arrested for a separate crime?



> Then regulate health care, that is the worst implementation I have ever seen to get things accomplished. Give me a break, 22% premium increase? Is that fair for the entire country? I get people are suffering, but don't just slap the other 60% country with the burden because it's the easy thing to do!
> 
> Byebye ObamaCare heloooooooo TrumpCare! MAGA'd


Premiums were rising well before the ACA


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> But how do you catch an undocumented immigrant except at the point they enter the country or they are arrested for a separate crime?



You dn't need to catch the ones you haven't found yet. Just send all the ones that you have found back and the others will get the message. This has been done before with great success.



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Premiums were rising well before the ACA



True this is a combination of the government(over-regulation) and good old corporate greed.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> But how do you catch an undocumented immigrant except at the point they enter the country or they are arrested for a separate crime?



I think the wall will deter a lot, and those bold enough to climb it should be considered criminals if caught for any reason then spend some time in jail before getting shipped back to Mexico (their actually country).

I laugh when I see the Mexicans at riots with "not my president" signs, you are right your president is Enrique Peña Nieto! Hehe



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Premiums were rising well before the ACA



That statement you are making is an alternative fact, and you should know better LOL!

http://www.forbes.com/sites/theapot...miums-to-increase-substantially/#28b10b3c46e3


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I think the wall will deter a lot, and those bold enough to climb it should be considered criminals if caught for any reason then spend some time in jail before getting shipped back to Mexico (their actually country).
> 
> I laugh when I see the Mexicans at riots with "not my president" signs, you are right your president is Enrique Peña Nieto! Hehe


You _do _realize we have Hispanic citizens in the US, right? 


> That statement you are making is an alternative fact, and you should know better LOL!
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/theapot...miums-to-increase-substantially/#28b10b3c46e3


Don't misquote me, I said they were already rising before, not that they lowered after
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...age-of-10-before-affordable-care-act/9960093/


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You _do _realize we have Hispanic citizens in the US, right?


Checking in


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You _do _realize we have Hispanic citizens in the US, right?
> 
> Don't misquote me, I said they were already rising before, not that they lowered after
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...age-of-10-before-affordable-care-act/9960093/



The "affordable" care act doesn't make the prices and penalties any better though.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 25, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Checking in



Same...though I have no idea how that is an argument? 0.o


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You _do _realize we have Hispanic citizens in the US, right?



LOL, just a little satire fella! Yes I do, and Trump is their president. Hehe

But to my point, I think illegal immigration should have a jail sentence (increasing by number of times caught) and a mandatory shipment back to the federales states of Mexico!



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Don't misquote me, I said they were already rising before, not that they lowered after
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...age-of-10-before-affordable-care-act/9960093/



Obamacare sucks, and it impacted those rates substantially. I am just glad we don't have to suffer it any longer. MAGA 2017!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL, just a little satire fella! Yes I do, and Trump is their president. Hehe
> 
> But to my point, I think illegal immigration should have a jail sentence (increasing by number of times caught) and a mandatory shipment back to the federales states of Mexico!
> 
> ...


The average rate of increase according to that article is 10%, the ACA increased premiums by 11%. Say what you want about the ACA, but the raise in premiums has followed the natural trend

Edit: And on top of that significantly more people are insured


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The average rate of increase according to that article is 10%, the ACA increased premiums by 11%. Say what you want about the ACA, but the raise in premiums has followed the natural trend
> 
> Edit: And on top of that significantly more people are insured



So what about those who can't under any circumstances, afford insurance? They're pretty much shit outta luck thanks to ACA, no?

Nothing says "free market" and "free healthcare" than getting fucked sideways from an 800 dollar penalty, right?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The average rate of increase according to that article is 10%, the ACA increased premiums by 11%. Say what you want about the ACA, but the raise in premiums has followed the natural trend





> The 2014 Brookings study on this same subject by Amanda Kowalski—and unaddressed by Adler and Ginsburg—used actual pre-ACA individual market premium data, finding that “[a]cross all states, from before the reform to the first half of 2014, enrollment-weighted premiums in the individual health insurance market increased by 24.4 percent beyond what they would have had they simply followed state-level seasonally adjusted trends.”



LOL go read the forbes article. I read forbes, because they know about money/markets and only care about money/markets. None of this liberal everyone needs insurance at whatever the cost mumbo jumbo. The ObAAMa legacy is gone, time to let the good times roll!


----------



## Viri (Jan 25, 2017)

I live in a "sanctuary city", and I laughed pretty hard when Trump announced killing funds to sanctuary cities. The mayor of my city flipped, and said Trump has has no way of doing that. I hope my mayor is wrong.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 25, 2017)

Viri said:


> I live in a "sanctuary city", and I laughed pretty hard when Trump announced killing funds to sanctuary cities. The mayor of my city flipped, and said Trump has has no way of doing that. I hope my mayor is wrong.



He kinda does after all, all cities get some kind of funding from the government.


----------



## Viri (Jan 25, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> He kinda does after all, all cities get some kind of funding from the government.


I hope so, sanctuary cities are bull shit.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

Viri said:


> I live in a "sanctuary city", and I laughed pretty hard when Trump announced killing funds to sanctuary cities. The mayor of my city flipped, and said Trump has has no way of doing that. I hope my mayor is wrong.



LOLZZZZZ!!! Just wait till he appoints that supreme justice and they will be throwing out those illegals.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 25, 2017)

Viri said:


> I hope so, sanctuary cities are bull shit.


But government is better the closer to the people


----------



## Viri (Jan 25, 2017)

You guys ready?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4156564/Hillary-television-groundwork-White-House-run.html


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> But government is better the closer to the people



Somebody has to protect those liberal states from being too tolerant to a fault.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 25, 2017)

Viri said:


> You guys ready?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4156564/Hillary-television-groundwork-White-House-run.html



So she wants to lose again? How many time is it already? 5? 6?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

Viri said:


> You guys ready?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4156564/Hillary-television-groundwork-White-House-run.html



*Please can this be true!!!! Watching Killary fail at the finish line, has been the funniest thing I've ever seen:
*


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 25, 2017)

Can't stop the Trump train 2020


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2017)

Viri said:


> You guys ready?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4156564/Hillary-television-groundwork-White-House-run.html



How about no?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 25, 2017)

deplorables 2020


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> deplorables 2020



I'm all for another DeploraBall!! Where we put Killary memes up on the projector all night!


----------



## HackingNewbie (Jan 25, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> man i live on brazil
> The situation here is worse than any place, everything here is corruption.
> XD


At least it's not north korea


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 25, 2017)

HackingNewbie said:


> At least it's not north korea


yeah
thank goodness


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

HackingNewbie said:


> At least it's not north korea



LOL or Iraq.


----------



## HackingNewbie (Jan 25, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> yeah
> thank goodness


I feel sorry for whoever lives there...
Oh right, we're talking about Donald Trump!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> LOL or Iraq.


Or somalia


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

HackingNewbie said:


> I feel sorry for whoever lives there...
> Oh right, we're talking about Donald Trump!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



I'm just proud you guys are taking back your country. Brexit 2016!


----------



## HackingNewbie (Jan 25, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I'm just proud you guys are taking back your country. Brexit 2016!


Oh right, that nightmare!


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

HackingNewbie said:


> Oh right, that nightmare!



LOL why? I read a few Farage interviews, it seems migrants from other EU countries were bringing in some serious issues.

Welcome to the new world order! MAGA'd + Brexit = !


----------



## HackingNewbie (Jan 25, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL why? I read a few Farage interviews, it seems migrants from other EU countries were bringing in some serious issues.
> 
> Welcome to the new world order! MAGA'd + Brexit = !


The value of the pound sterling :|


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

HackingNewbie said:


> The value of the pound sterling :|



It will go up my red coat friend! Look at us, the DOW hit 20k today, I've been drinking a few beers since noon !

Cheers mate!


----------



## HackingNewbie (Jan 25, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> It will go up my red coat friend! Look at us, the DOW hit 20k today, I've been drinking a few beers since noon !
> 
> Cheers mate!


Well great! I ain't gonna be rich with no fucked up £.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 25, 2017)

HackingNewbie said:


> Well great! I ain't gonna be rich with no fucked up £.



Let's see what the parliament plan is. Who knows there may be more business with the US. Give it an honest try, the people spoke!


----------



## HackingNewbie (Jan 25, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Let's see what the parliament plan is. Who knows there may be more business with the US. Give it an honest try, the people spoke!


Well with Donald trump saying brexit is a good thing, probably

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It's 11:25 PM here and I am REALLY tired, so Im leaving now


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jan 26, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Your argument is empty without the context.


Lol you didn't even read it. Trump SPECIFICALLY said that about Mexicans. He'd NEVER insult the worthless trailer trash from the South.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Lol you didn't even read it. Trump SPECIFICALLY said that about Mexicans. He'd NEVER insult the worthless trailer trash from the South.



Illegal MexiCan't jump the wall there are rules here. Haha, and the south can be whatever, but at least it ain't a pile of dump called the federales states of Mexico! Hence ppl jumping fences.

Buld the wall! Build the wall! Build the wall!


----------



## Viri (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm all for people protesting, but seriously, fuck people who street protest. I had to deal with that shit quite a few times and ended up nearly 2 hours late.

Protest on the pavement. Street protesting will most likely make people hate you and your cause.


----------



## Molina (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL why? I read a few Farage interviews, it seems migrants from other EU countries were bringing in some serious issues.


Workers? UK offered lot of jobs for europeans citizens, so they can't brag about it.
Illegal immigration? UK was off schengen, so they could control their borders (aaaaand they still don't...)
UK was the principal distribution platform for foreign entreprises (with free trade inside EU, and UK being cool on taxe)

And I'll pass on the backstab UK did to Scotland by leaving EU.

Now they are trying to keep EU goods things and leave the rest. Yo m8 that's not how it work.

I'm ok to say Schengen had his flaws (external borders were not that "locked", making the entire Schengen area a free roam land for non-EU citizens) but hey UK put all on EU without looking at what they were doing wrong...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL go read the forbes article. I read forbes, because they know about money/markets and only care about money/markets. None of this liberal everyone needs insurance at whatever the cost mumbo jumbo. The ObAAMa legacy is gone, time to let the good times roll!


I'm gonna be honest with you, I was looking at the wrong page lol. Mind if I take mulligan on that one and try again? XD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 26, 2017)

Viri said:


> I'm all for people protesting, but seriously, fuck people who street protest. I had to deal with that shit quite a few times and ended up nearly 2 hours late.
> 
> Protest on the pavement. Street protesting will most likely make people hate you and your cause.



The whole point of a protest is to be inconvenient. If you protest somewhere where no one is going to object to you being then you're accomplishing literally nothing


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The whole point of a protest is to be inconvenient. If you protest somewhere where no one is going to object to you being then you're accomplishing literally nothing



Don't get in my way when I'm driving asshole. I don't want to run you over or risk getting dragged out of my car.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 26, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Don't get in my way when I'm driving asshole. I don't want to run you over or risk getting dragged out of my car.


Then take a different route or contact your representative and urge them to pass legislation so they stop protesting


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Then take a different route or contact your representative and urge them to pass legislation so they stop protesting



I'm calling the police.


----------



## player594 (Jan 26, 2017)

I have never seen anything positive come from protesting in my lifetime. And that's a Long Time.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 26, 2017)

The country was founded by protesters.


----------



## Molina (Jan 26, 2017)

player594 said:


> I have never seen anything positive come from protesting in my lifetime. And that's a Long Time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yea it worked one time in France, we beheaded some leaders, it was called the Revolution if I remember well.


----------



## player594 (Jan 26, 2017)

Like I said MY lifetime.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jan 26, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Don't get in my way when I'm driving asshole. I don't want to run you over or risk getting dragged out of my car.



Agreed, get the hell out of the way, I have places to be.




TotalInsanity4 said:


> Then take a different route or contact your representative and urge them to pass legislation so they stop protesting



No, just simply no, I have places to be, not afraid to plow into someone's ass doing 70 mph or faster because their dumbasses want to clog up the streets.


----------



## player594 (Jan 26, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> The country was founded by protesters.


More like revolters.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> The country was founded by protesters.



What are they protesting about? That women's march was completely pointless. I mean it's not like their rights were taken away. Just a bunch of people crying over feels.


----------



## Molina (Jan 26, 2017)

player594 said:


> Like I said MY lifetime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Sarcasm? Do you know it?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> The country was founded by protesters.



They need hot coco, school to be canceled, and counselors to hold their hands! This is why liberals will not guide the future lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> The country was founded by protesters.



At least they didn't set cars on fire, ask for classes to be cancelled and required safe places to be "comforted", not to mention, they didn't burn flags either, so.....those are rioters, not protesters.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> At least they didn't set cars on fire, ask for classes to be cancelled and required safe places to be "comforted", not to mention, they didn't burn flags either, so.....those are rioters, not protesters.



The second you destroy private property is the second you have lost the argument.


----------



## player594 (Jan 26, 2017)

Molina said:


> Sarcasm? Do you know it?


No I do not. Is it a movie?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> The second you destroy private property is the second you have lost the argument.



And really doesn't prove their point or make those "protesters" (see: rioters) right either.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 26, 2017)

player594 said:


> I have never seen anything positive come from protesting in my lifetime. And that's a Long Time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm guessing you weren't alive during the 60s

Or the 90s


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm guessing you weren't alive during the 60s
> 
> Or the 90s



LOL they didn't need a safe place with counselors, hot coco, and school cancellations.... These young liberals seem to have lost their spine! LOL


----------



## player594 (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm guessing you weren't alive during the 60s
> 
> Or the 90s


90's. Pray tell.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

player594 said:


> 90's. Pray tell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Protests...hmm...only thing that comes to mind are the Rodney King riots...but those aren't protests. I suppose there was the really big LGBT DC protest movement in 1993? Maybe he's referring to that?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 26, 2017)

player594 said:


> 90's. Pray tell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_incidents_of_civil_unrest_in_the_United_States#1990s


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 26, 2017)

player594 said:


> 90's. Pray tell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nelson Mandela became president of the African National Congress after being imprisoned for over 20 years for protests he led in the 60s


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 26, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> The second you destroy private property is the second you have lost the argument.


Boston tea party.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Boston tea party.



That was about taxation without representation.

What are they protesting about today? They lost the election? Silly liberals, LOL!


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 26, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> That was taxation without representation?
> 
> What are they protesting about today? They lost the election? Silly liberals, LOL!


Why are you asking me? I said nothing about that. Still being condescending.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Why are you asking me? I said nothing about that. Still being condescending.



Haha why so sensitive? I wasn't referring to you as a silly liberal.

I though you guys might now a little more about why some of these protest are going on, I read about other things.


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_incidents_of_civil_unrest_in_the_United_States#1990s


Every single one of those is a riot, not a protest, though. They're different things.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Boston tea party.



Well you got me there. Still they were fighting for their rights not because of their feelings.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Well you got me there. Still they were fighting for their rights not because of their feelings.



Feelings LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 26, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Well you got me there. Still they were fighting for their rights not because of their feelings.


You believe that all the recent protests revolved around feelings and nothing else? Nothing regarding reproductive rights, perceived or real systemic discrimination, erosion of civil liberties, etc?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> You believe that all the recent protests revolved around feelings and nothing else? Nothing regarding reproductive rights, perceived or real systemic discrimination, erosion of civil liberties, etc?



I was talking about the women's march. Also nobody has taken away the reproductive rights. You can still get an abortion just not at the expense of the tax payer which is why I'm in favor of PP being defended, stop making bad choices in your life.


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> I was talking about the women's march. Also nobody has taken away the reproductive rights. You can still get an abortion just not at the expense of the tax payer which is why I'm in favor of PP being defended, stop making bad choices in your life.


Amen. 

These women are crying that Trump is taking away their freedom. Yeah, he is. He's taking away a woman's ability to screw men unprotected freely, and letting someone else pay for their mistakes. Women have to be responsible?! The horror!!



Blood Fetish said:


> You believe that all the recent protests revolved around feelings and nothing else? Nothing regarding reproductive rights, perceived or real systemic discrimination, erosion of civil liberties, etc?


What the high flying heck is discriminated against women these days? As a woman, I would love to know this magical oppression that I have faced without knowing. Please enlighten me.


----------



## player594 (Jan 26, 2017)

I say limit households to 2 children per couple. We are over populated anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> As a woman, I would love to know this magical oppression that I have faced without knowing. Please enlighten me.


You're being oppressed because feminists say you are. Wait... wouldn't that make _them _the oppressors???


----------



## x65943 (Jan 26, 2017)

player594 said:


> I say limit households to 2 children per couple. We are over populated anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Is this to be taken as a pro-choice argument?


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> You're being oppressed because feminists say you are. Wait... wouldn't that make _them _the oppressors???


B-but...muh feminism narrative...
Tropes against women ftw


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Is this to be taken as a pro-choice argument?


It's the same sort of bullshit the Chinese government enforces on its citizens, no choice in it at all.


----------



## player594 (Jan 26, 2017)

You want to see our population to get the size of China's. I don't really want to see 16 Lane highways

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

player594 said:


> You want to see our population to get the size of China's.


That's where the phrase "they have to go back" comes into significant play.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 26, 2017)

player594 said:


> You want to see our population to get the size of China's. I don't really want to see 16 Lane highways
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


China is crowded because so many people live in the south east - there is a ton of uninhabited land in the west (Tibet).

And I think that forced abortions and limiting social programs (like school) to "extra" children is just wrong.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 26, 2017)

player594 said:


> You want to see our population to get the size of China's. I don't really want to see 16 Lane highways
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


We've actually reached "peak child," which means on average the number of children in the world shouldn't increase from here on out. The only population growth from here to 2050 will be inevitable through life expectancies increasing and the adults currently living living longer. Global population should table at around 8 billion


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

Contrary to popular belief we don't have an overpopulation problem. Not to get all tin-foil hat on anyone but I believe this was a very cleaver move used so we could get more immigrants into the USA, immigrants who tend to vote towards the left. This is why the entire country is almost on the left. Why do you think the left is more then happy to have these people come in, they want power.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

x65943 said:


> China is crowded because so many people live in the south east - there is a ton of uninhabited land in the west (Tibet).


You're ultimately not wrong, but as an American citizen it's your duty to legitimize Tibet as its own sovereign nation.


----------



## player594 (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> We've actually reached "peak child," which means on average the number of children in the world shouldn't increase from here on out. The only population growth from here to 2050 will be inevitable through life expectancies increasing and the adults currently living living longer. Global population should table at around 8 billion


Yea that's bullshit. Not as long as women are sitting at home with her legs open popping out kid after kid after kids so they can get Welfare checks and food stamps

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

player594 said:


> Yea that's bullshit. Not as long as women are sitting at home with her legs open popping out kid after kid after kids so they can get Welfare checks and food stamps


OH, you're talking about illegals'n'nogs, carry on.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 26, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Not to get all tin-foil hat on anyone but I believe this was a very cleaver move used so we could get more immigrants into the USA, immigrants who tend to vote towards the left.


Yeah sorry, that's pretty tin-foil hat

Do you really have that much trouble believing that there are actually US citizens that have views opposing yours?...


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yeah sorry, that's pretty tin-foil hat
> 
> Do you really have that much trouble believing that there are actually US citizens that have views opposing yours?...



...what? I'm not even sure what in the world you are talking about.


----------



## player594 (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yeah sorry, that's pretty tin-foil hat
> 
> Do you really have that much trouble believing that there are actually US citizens that have views opposing yours?...


Just a lot of people with no common sense.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yeah sorry, that's pretty tin-foil hat
> 
> Do you really have that much trouble believing that there are actually US citizens that have views opposing yours?...


The people pushing the "tolerant" narrative of open borders/acceptance of illegals don't seem to be all too tolerant towards their own countries... (See places like Sweden for proof.)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 26, 2017)

player594 said:


> Yea that's bullshit. Not as long as women are sitting at home with her legs open popping out kid after kid after kids so they can get Welfare checks and food stamps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I seem to recall a discussion on racism going on earlier

On top of that, it's counter-productive to have children just for welfare benefits. The "benefits" the government pays is nowhere near enough to actually cover the cost of raising a child as well as yourself (without work, that is, but if you're working they actually cut your benefits)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SomecallmeBerto said:


> ...what? I'm not even sure what in the world you are talking about.


You implied the majority of left-leaning voters are people originating from outside the country


----------



## x65943 (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I seem to recall a discussion on racism going on earlier
> 
> On top of that, it's counter-productive to have children just for welfare benefits. The "benefits" the government pays is nowhere near enough to actually cover the cost of raising a child as well as yourself (without work, that is, but if you're working they actually cut your benefits)



You can raise a child on welfare alone. Provided you live in public housing and receive food stamps. Your kid is at school a lot - and can receive breakfast and lunch there for free as well.

It won't be a comfortable life, but it's doable and happens. Food banks and private charities lighten the load a bit too.

(Source: From a single parent home with 7 siblings - and a mother who hasn't worked in 15+ years)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> On top of that, it's counter-productive to have children just for welfare benefits. The "benefits" the government pays is nowhere near enough to actually cover the cost of raising a child as well as yourself (without work, that is, but if you're working they actually cut your benefits)


>Implying that the people who pull these schemes actually care about raising their kids well/at all and aren't just raking in the benefits for themselves.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I seem to recall a discussion on racism going on earlier
> 
> On top of that, it's counter-productive to have children just for welfare benefits. The "benefits" the government pays is nowhere near enough to actually cover the cost of raising a child as well as yourself (without work, that is, but if you're working they actually cut your benefits)
> 
> ...




Not 100% true after all women can get free housing(or very cheap) housing if there is no man in her life(or he's a deadbeat)

I just find it strange that the ENTIRE country has moved to the left and the most immigrants are on the left agro big government.


----------



## starly (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm looking at this and wondering where people are coming from when they view women as being equal, (or popping out babies for benefits and let me tell you that is only an EXTREMELY small number and shouldn't even be counted) and why we shouldn't be opening our arms to people in need?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 26, 2017)

x65943 said:


> You can raise a child on welfare alone. Provided you live in public housing and receive food stamps. Your kid is at school a lot - and can receive breakfast and lunch there for free as well.
> 
> It won't be a comfortable life, but it's doable and happens. Food banks and private charities lighten the load a bit too.
> 
> (Source: From a single parent home with 7 siblings - and a mother who hasn't worked in 15+ years)


So then, tell me, is that a life that you would rather continue? Or if you had the option would you continue education (assuming you don't have a secondary degree) and try to work for a fair wage? If you would, what's preventing you?

Note: I'm not trying to be condescending, I'm trying to get more info/prove a point to the "welfare fraud" folks


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So then, tell me, is that a life that you would rather continue? Or if you had the option would you continue education (assuming you don't have a secondary degree) and try to work for a fair wage? If you would, what's preventing you?
> 
> Note: I'm not trying to be condescending, I'm trying to get more info/prove a point to the "welfare fraud" folks


People will chose to live in mediocrity no matter what their income level is as with self improvement you can always better your situation but most choose not to


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I seem to recall a discussion on racism going on earlier
> 
> On top of that, it's counter-productive to have children just for welfare benefits. The "benefits" the government pays is nowhere near enough to actually cover the cost of raising a child as well as yourself (without work, that is, but if you're working they actually cut your benefits)


Um. Have you ever filed out taxes? For every child dependent you get a HUGE amount of money each year. Food stamps can quadruple their normal amount by having two children, and if you're above 50 and have a minor child, hoo freaking boy, you can game the system so hardcore it's not even funny. Look it up, it's insane. 

Source: father went on benefits/social security this year. If you retire, your child can also claim your social sec money on the side. Unemployed single man gets 160$ of SNAP benefits while a man with a child will get 410$. Then, you also have TANF and WIC if you're a woman taking care of a minor too!


----------



## x65943 (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So then, tell me, is that a life that you would rather continue? Or if you had the option would you continue education (assuming you don't have a secondary degree) and try to work for a fair wage? If you would, what's preventing you?
> 
> Note: I'm not trying to be condescending, I'm trying to get more info/prove a point to the "welfare fraud" folks


It was pretty horrible, and my mom and youngest brother are still living like that.

I just graduated from college, and I would rather kill myself than go on another 60+ years living off of the government/other people.

My mother however will continue to live like that her whole life.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So then, tell me, is that a life that you would rather continue? Or if you had the option would you continue education (assuming you don't have a secondary degree) and try to work for a fair wage? If you would, what's preventing you?
> 
> Note: I'm not trying to be condescending, I'm trying to get more info/prove a point to the "welfare fraud" folks




http://dailysignal.com/2016/02/08/m...-work-to-get-food-stamps-heres-what-happened/

From the article "In the first three months after Maine’s work policy went into effect, its caseload of able-bodied adults without dependents plummeted by 80 percent, falling from 13,332 recipients in Dec. 2014 to 2,678 in March 2015."

Also some people are just lazy POS and will gladly live a crappy life if that means they don't have to do anything.


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> http://dailysignal.com/2016/02/08/m...-work-to-get-food-stamps-heres-what-happened/
> 
> From the article "In the first three months after Maine’s work policy went into effect, its caseload of able-bodied adults without dependents plummeted by 80 percent, falling from 13,332 recipients in Dec. 2014 to 2,678 in March 2015."
> 
> Also some people are just lazy POS and will gladly live a crappy life if that means they don't have to do anything.


People will go through a lot of effort to live without putting any effort into a job...which is awkward to say the least.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> Um. Have you ever filed out taxes? For every child dependent you get a HUGE amount of money each year. Food stamps can quadruple their normal amount by having two children, and if you're above 50 and have a minor child, hoo freaking boy, you can game the system so hardcore it's not even funny. Look it up, it's insane.
> 
> Source: father went on benefits/social security this year. If you retire, your child can also claim your social sec money on the side. Unemployed single man gets 160$ of SNAP benefits while a man with a child will get 410$. Then, you also have TANF and WIC if you're a woman taking care of a minor too!


The benefits disappear pretty quickly once you factor in the actual cost of raising a child, though


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> People will go through a lot of effort to live without putting any effort into a job.


In effect it becomes their job.


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The benefits disappear pretty quickly once you factor in the actual cost of raising a child, though


...? Free education up til 18, then kick them out of the house. Toys can be gotten free from goodwill or donation centers for the poor. Breakfast and lunch are free in public schools, so they only need to be fed dinner and maybe a snack. Clothing+cheap furniture can also be gotten via donations or at Goodwill.

EDIT: heck even Medicade pays for the child birthing costs and WIC for bottles diapers and milk.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> ...? Free education up til 18, then kick them out of the house. Toys can be gotten free from goodwill or donation centers for the poor. Breakfast and lunch are free in public schools, so they only need to be fed dinner and maybe a snack. Clothing+cheap furniture can also be gotten via donations or at Goodwill.


fsck post HS also is pretty cheap in this case if you go the community college route...


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> fsck post HS also is pretty cheap in this case if you go the community college route...



If they live with you; you will still get benefits up to 22 or something like that.


----------



## starly (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> ...? Free education up til 18, then kick them out of the house. Toys can be gotten free from goodwill or donation centers for the poor. Breakfast and lunch are free in public schools, so they only need to be fed dinner and maybe a snack. Clothing+cheap furniture can also be gotten via donations or at Goodwill.



is that also factoring in medical supplies and baby need? kids hurt themselves a lot, bandaids and kleenex and over the counter medicines all cost money, along with them wanting to do anything with their friends like go to a movie or out to eat. The extra stuff all adds up, food and donation items can't cover all of that, can it?


----------



## player594 (Jan 26, 2017)

starly said:


> I'm looking at this and wondering where people are coming from when they view women as being equal, (or popping out babies for benefits and let me tell you that is only an EXTREMELY small number and shouldn't even be counted) and why we shouldn't be opening our arms to people in need?


Because I am a believer in earning what you get. I have worked my entire life and only had to draw unemployment twice because I was layed off. And I only drew for about 3 weeks each time before I found another job. I'm 40 yo and I have worked at my last job for 15 years. Im married with one child (no im not an only child), and bring home about $45,000 a year. 
 It's not a small group of people doing it either. The numbers are getting higher because the government has been making it easier of low lifes and dead beat to get away with it. And these are the same people that are spreading the drug epidemic. Come to where I live and see for yourself.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh. Oh. Oh. Let's not forget, it takes two to have a baby. You want to get in real good with the cash flow? Have a child with an unreliable father who will take off. When he flies the coop, take that poor man through child support. Even more money.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> ...? Free education up til 18, then kick them out of the house. Toys can be gotten free from goodwill or donation centers for the poor. Breakfast and lunch are free in public schools, so they only need to be fed dinner and maybe a snack. Clothing+cheap furniture can also be gotten via donations or at Goodwill.
> 
> EDIT: heck even Medicade pays for the child birthing costs and WIC for bottles diapers and milk.


Where the heck do you go to school that food is free? I go to a public high school and we have to pay for every meal we get


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Where the heck do you go to school that food is free? I go to a public high school and we have to pay for every meal we get


many schools participate in programs where students within a certain income get free lunches


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

starly said:


> is that also factoring in medical supplies and baby need? kids hurt themselves a lot, bandaids and kleenex and over the counter medicines all cost money, along with them wanting to do anything with their friends like go to a movie or out to eat. The extra stuff all adds up, food and donation items can't cover all of that, can it?



Medicare/medicaid - things I was apart of since my family was so poor. They never paid for any check ups FULL COVERAGE. Now that I'm an adult and have some decent money I still got to pay for my own insurances that's not even half as good.


----------



## starly (Jan 26, 2017)

what about all the families who are loving and have two parents and two kids, and the parents are both working two jobs but still can't afford things? people live above the poverty line to a point where they don't receive benefits, but that doesn't mean that they aren't struggling. They might have a house and food, but that's not always guaranteed ..


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The benefits disappear pretty quickly once you factor in the actual cost of raising a child, though



False the US offers the ability to keep most of your income. College savings plans, health savings plans. etc..

All offer huge tax advantages.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

starly said:


> what about all the families who are loving and have two parents and two kids, and the parents are both working two jobs but still can't afford things? people live above the poverty line to a point where they don't receive benefits, but that doesn't mean that they aren't struggling. They might have a house and food, but that's not always guaranteed ..



Shouldn't have had kids. I mean you don't buy things you can't afford and then expect people to pay for it do you?


----------



## starly (Jan 26, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> many schools participate in programs where students within a certain income get free lunches



my high school you have to apply for that at the beginning of the year, if something happens in the middle where you end up needed that service, you can't get it and will not be allowed to get food.


----------



## player594 (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Where the heck do you go to school that food is free? I go to a public high school and we have to pay for every meal we get


Your parents make too much money or it's not available where you are.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

starly said:


> is that also factoring in medical supplies and baby need? kids hurt themselves a lot, bandaids and kleenex and over the counter medicines all cost money, along with them wanting to do anything with their friends like go to a movie or out to eat. The extra stuff all adds up, food and donation items can't cover all of that, can it?


TANF will give money for that. And you're implying that these parents are kind. Medicine can be gotten with Medicade or ignored entirely. Bandaids? "Toughen up, wimp". Movies are a luxury, but a simple ticket is only a few bucks. These aren't parents who care about how much fun their child has. I went to the most ghetto middle school in Houston TX. I've seen these deadbeat welfare grubbing parents first hand. 



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Where the heck do you go to school that food is free? I go to a public high school and we have to pay for every meal we get


Every school in Texas is mandated that if you make under a certain amount, you will be given free food at school. This applies to most states as well. its not for everyone, but if you get govt benefits, you scan your school ID and the meal is free. 



starly said:


> what about all the families who are loving and have two parents and two kids, and the parents are both working two jobs but still can't afford things? people live above the poverty line to a point where they don't receive benefits, but that doesn't mean that they aren't struggling. They might have a house and food, but that's not always guaranteed ..


That's exactly why FDR made the new deal plan. For these people. And then it was later expanded upon. This is who the benefits are meant for.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 26, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> many schools participate in programs where students within a certain income get free lunches


Alright, that's fair

You guys are forgetting, though, that unless you're on permanent disability welfare benefits are terminated within 5 years or less, and you have to be searching for a job in that time in most states. On top of that, if you make a certain amount of money in a month (I want to say it's something like $100), your food stamp benefits can be terminated. That INCLUDES performing/begging on the streets
And if you don't report that for fear of losing your benefits, that's welfare fraud


----------



## player594 (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Alright, that's fair
> 
> You guys are forgetting, though, that unless you're on permanent disability welfare benefits are terminated within 5 years or less, and you have to be searching for a job in that time in most states. On top of that, if you make a certain amount of money in a month (I want to say it's something like $100), your food stamp benefits can be terminated. That INCLUDES performing/begging on the streets
> And if you don't report that for fear of losing your benefits, that's welfare fraud


Your forgetting people lie, and hustle for cash money, which has no trace to it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Alright, that's fair
> 
> You guys are forgetting, though, that unless you're on permanent disability welfare benefits are terminated within 5 years or less, and you have to be searching for a job in that time in most states. On top of that, if you make a certain amount of money in a month (I want to say it's something like $100), your food stamp benefits can be terminated. That INCLUDES performing/begging on the streets
> And if you don't report that for fear of losing your benefits, that's welfare fraud


Unemployment is terminated after the agreed amount is paid out. Otherwise, so long as you have a minor, OR a dependent, the SNAP TANF WIC and Medicade keep coming in. 

100 a month? Incorrect. My father is on SNAP right now, made $600 a month, still has his benefits. Also you imply that these people will report their income from begging, on their taxes. Yeah right. Who's going to know? No one. It's cash, there's no trace unless someone rats you out. Chances of that? Pshaw.


----------



## starly (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> TANF will give money for that. And you're implying that these parents are kind. Medicine can be gotten with Medicade or ignored entirely. Bandaids? "Toughen up, wimp". Movies are a luxury, but a simple ticket is only a few bucks. These aren't parents who care about how much fun their child has. I went to the most ghetto middle school in Houston TX. I've seen these deadbeat welfare grubbing parents first hand.



that makes sense, I haven't really thought about that. I try and think about the parents that actually do care a lot about their children and want the best for them. I'm not implying anything against you, just in general.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> Unemployment is terminated after the agreed amount is paid out. Otherwise, so long as you have a minor, OR a dependent, the SNAP TANF WIC and Medicade keep coming in.
> 
> 100 a month? Incorrect. My father is on SNAP right now, made $600 a month, still has his benefits. Also you imply that these people will report their income from begging, on their taxes. Yeah right. Who's going to know? No one. It's cash, there's no trace unless someone rats you out. Chances of that? Pshaw.


The point about welfare fraud was made to establish that that counts in case "welfare fraud is at an all-time high" comes up

I was not aware, however, that they allow you to go that high with income. That may be a state-by-state thing


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

starly said:


> that makes sense, I haven't really thought about that. I try and think about the parents that actually do care a lot about their children and want the best for them. I'm not implying anything against you, just in general.


Oh, I'm not taking anything against myself, haha. My mother only took in WIC for 3 months after I was born, and stopped because she didn't like leeching from the system. In the case of my father, he owes 50,000 USD to the government in a failed child support case to another kid, so he can't make any money as the govt takes it automatically. That's why he's on benefits. I meant that nearly every one of my friends in school were pretty much born so their parents could claim them for money. It's really sad...


----------



## starly (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> Oh, I'm not taking anything against myself, haha. My mother only took in WIC for 3 months after I was born, and stopped because she didn't like leeching from the system. In the case of my father, he owes 50,000 USD to the government in a failed child support case to another kid, so he can't make any money as the govt takes it automatically. That's why he's on benefits. I meant that nearly every one of my friends in school were pretty much born so their parents could claim them for money. It's really sad...



that is really sad. I've been lucky to have a relatively "normal" family life and am lucky for the opportunities I've had, especially after watching my sibling squander each and every one of those opportunities. How do you feel about the talk about wanting to cut all the welfare and benefits programs?


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2017)

starly said:


> that is really sad. I've been lucky to have a relatively "normal" family life and am lucky for the opportunities I've had, especially after watching my sibling squander each and every one of those opportunities. How do you feel about the talk about wanting to cut all the welfare and benefits programs?


I'm not sure of Trump's stance on welfare. A quick Google search shows that he wants to crack down with how easy it is to get on welfare, which I can get behind. If there's actual talks to get rid of it entirely...I'm quite mixed. I think it's essential for a lot of families that have parents who get fired, or just cant find a job, rough times, etc. but it's also a huge source of fraud. I wouldn't support an entire withdraw of the plan, but I do think we need reform. Big time.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 26, 2017)

Why are people even still surprised?
Unlike certain other people, he isn't just all talk.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

Chary said:


> I'm not sure of Trump's stance on welfare. A quick Google search shows that he wants to crack down with how easy it is to get on welfare, which I can get behind. If there's actual talks to get rid of it entirely...I'm quite mixed. I think it's essential for a lot of families that have parents who get fired, or just cant find a job, rough times, etc. but it's also a huge source of fraud. I wouldn't support an entire withdraw of the plan, but I do think we need reform. Big time.



This is pretty much my stance on it. I see people abuse it all the time. Should you go on it if you fall on hard times?, sure but to stay on it for years or permanently is insane to me.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 26, 2017)

White House announces a 20% import tax on Mexican food to pay for the wall. That means US taxpayers will pay for the wall upfront, then pay for the wall a second time in higher prices.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 26, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> White House announces a 20% import tax on Mexican food to pay for the wall.


But Taco Bell is not Real Mexican food


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 26, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> But Taco Bell is not Real Mexican food


On my phone. Was supposed to be goods not food, but I'll leave that.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2017)

I was never under the illusion that Mexico would even pay for the wall. Seems like such a silly point. We should pay for it. It's one of the few things that the government is supposed to do.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> White House announces a 20% import tax on Mexican food to pay for the wall. That means US taxpayers will pay for the wall upfront, then pay for the wall a second time in higher prices.



Maybe... Who knows, maybe this will press Enrique Paco Nieto to call Trump and ask for a deal.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> I was never under the illusion that Mexico would even pay for the wall. Seems like such a silly point. We should pay for it. It's one of the few things that the government is supposed to do.


But that was the entire selling point. When he mentioned the wall people cheered. When he said Mexico would pay people roared.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> But that was the entire selling point. When he mentioned the wall people cheered. When he said Mexico would pay people roared.



The wall isn't built yet and we don't know what the strategy will be to regain any potential cost. Let's give him a chance to follow through on his promise.

At least we know he meant everything he said, and will try to fulfill his promises. His executive orders are all looking to address what his campaign was all about.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> The wall isn't built yet and we don't know what the strategy will be to regain any potential cost. Let's give him a chance to follow through on his promise.
> 
> At least we know he meant everything he said, and will try to fulfill his promises. His executive orders are all looking to address what his campaign was all about.


I was replying to Berto who said Mexico paying was never an important part of this.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> I was replying to Berto who said Mexico paying was never an important part of this.



Agreed I think he will have a hard time explaining to the press if he doesn't at least get Mexico to cooperate on the wall. Let's see what he tries to leverage, the GOP said there were several options, I'm curious to see what he comes up with.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Agreed I think he will have a hard time explaining to the press if he doesn't at least get Mexico to cooperate on the wall. Let's see what he tries to leverage, the GOP said there were several options, I'm curious to see what he comes up with.


For sure there are several options. I'm just not sure how many there are that force Mexico to pay without the cost being passed on to Americans.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 27, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> I was never under the illusion that Mexico would even pay for the wall.





Blood Fetish said:


> But that was the entire selling point. When he mentioned the wall people cheered. When he said Mexico would pay people roared.



Yeah a lot of people cheered for him and I think he took that ball and ran with it and is no looking for a way to do it. Like @el_gonz87 said we should wait and see.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Maybe... Who knows, maybe this will press Enrique Paco Nieto to call Trump and ask for a deal.


Why would he? We're the ones paying for it, this doesn't affect the Mexican side of the sales at all

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> The wall isn't built yet and we don't know what the strategy will be to regain any potential cost. Let's give him a chance to follow through on his promise.
> 
> At least we know he meant everything he said, and will try to fulfill his promises. His executive orders are all looking to address what his campaign was all about.


Actually 3/4 of the "wall" is already built. It would seem as though the Trump admin is just going to continue the double fence that's already in place, as opposed to building any new structure


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Why would he? We're the ones paying for it, this doesn't affect the Mexican side of the sales at all
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



You really don't think 20% tariff won't impact Mexico economy? We are the biggest part of their export market. I think it would do more harm to Mexico than us to be honest IMO.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> You really don't think 20% tariff won't impact Mexico economy? We are the biggest part of their export market. I think it would do more harm to Mexico than us to be honest IMO.


So they find a new trade partner. I'm sure other countries won't have a huge problem making a deal to get cheaper goods imported, especially since Trump made it a point on the campaign trail that American businesses are moving to Mexico by the dozens because it's cheaper to manufacture there than here


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jan 27, 2017)

>worried about welfare...
You realize it pales in comparison to corporate welfare.
People. Please. Research.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah I'm not a fan of that 20% tax it's insane and will cause them more problems then anything else. What you don't want to do is tank an economy your trying to block off.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 27, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan of that 20% tax it's insane and will cause them more problems then anything else. What you don't want to do is tank an economy your trying to block off.


Can't imagine it would do anything particularly positive for foreign relations with other countries, either


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So they find a new trade partner. I'm sure other countries won't have a huge problem making a deal to get cheaper goods imported, especially since Trump made it a point on the campaign trail that American businesses are moving to Mexico by the dozens because it's cheaper to manufacture there than here



I think this is going to be difficult, but we will see. I think a lot of manufacturing jobs were going to Mexico due to NAFTA. I don't think it's a smart business decision for a country like China to manufacture cars in Mexico. They may provide loans but it will ramp up the debt.

I think Trump will force Mexico into a compromise, but that's just my belief based on the markets the US provides.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I think this is going to be difficult, but we will see. I think a lot of manufacturing jobs were going to Mexico due to NAFTA. I don't think it's a smart business decision for a country like China to manufacture cars in Mexico. They may provide loans but it will ramp up the debt.
> 
> I think Trump will force Mexico into a compromise, but that's just my belief based on the markets the US provides.


We shall see

I should mention I don't _want _Trump to fail, because I don't want to pay the penalty as a citizen. I'm just not particularly enthralled with his actions thus far


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

I sure hope after all this money is spent and international conflict created we at least end up with a huge reduction in the crime that Trump says is from these Mexicans.

Edit: If we hurt the Mexican economy enough won't it increase the supply of people wanting to illegally enter the US? That seems counterproductive. Oh, I see that Berto just mentioned this a few posts above.


----------



## aerios169 (Jan 27, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So they find a new trade partner. I'm sure other countries won't have a huge problem making a deal to get cheaper goods imported, especially since Trump made it a point on the campaign trail that American businesses are moving to Mexico by the dozens because it's cheaper to manufacture there than here



actually you are in a big mistake yes we have some of your industries but ,  the big enemy of USA is china bc there are alot of factories of USA ( alot more than Mexico ) , for one dolar that  get in china  it takes 6 of you. Donal Trump is just using Mexico  for politics.Just try to read some of economic and dont  get "manipulated "  by mass media.  you are not the only one there are alot of people that dont understand it and just are  defending a monster like Hitler


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

aerios169 said:


> actually you are in a big mistake yes we have some of your industries but ,  the big enemy of USA is china bc there are alot of factories of US , for one dolar that  get in china  it takes 6 of you. Donal Trump is just using Mexico  for politics.Just try to read some of economic and dont  get "manipulated "  by mass media.  you are not the only one there are alot of people that dont understand it and just are  defending a monster like Hitler



We're comparing Trump to Hitler? Lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 27, 2017)

aerios169 said:


> actually you are in a big mistake yes we have some of your industries but ,  the big enemy of USA is china bc there are alot of factories of USA ( alot more than Mexico ) , for one dolar that  get in china  it takes 6 of you. Donal Trump is just using Mexico  for politics.Just try to read some of economic and dont  get "manipulated "  by mass media.  you are not the only one there are alot of people that dont understand it and just are  defending a monster like Hitler



And if we compared Hillary to Hitler, we would be branded as being bigoted and misogynist, double standards; let's face it, neither of them are fit to run this country.

Am I wrong? The media is biased.


----------



## aerios169 (Jan 27, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So they find a new trade partner. I'm sure other countries won't have a huge problem making a deal to get cheaper goods imported, especially since Trump made it a point on the campaign trail that American businesses are moving to Mexico by the dozens because it's cheaper to manufacture there than here


 yep, the wall beweent 2 frontiers  is not going to stop the  inmigration , they can make tunels  and alot of other things.  he is using us like an exampleo of what kind of things can happen if some  country  try to be vs USA. At his point of view  we are just a toy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> And if we compared Hillary to Hitler, we would be branded as being bigoted and misogynist, double standards; let's face it, neither of them are fit to run this country.



both of them were really bad i dont know why  they didnt use  other person.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

aerios169 said:


> both of them were really bad i dont know why  they didnt use  other person.


The DNC decided it was her turn to be president.


----------



## aerios169 (Jan 27, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> The DNC decided it was her turn to be president.


well they decided to lost the elections.....


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> The DNC decided it was her turn to be president.



Super Delegates! LOL


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 27, 2017)

aerios169 said:


> yep, the wall beweent 2 frontiers  is not going to stop the  inmigration , they can make tunels  and alot of other things.  he is using us like an exampleo of what kind of things can happen if some  country  try to be vs USA. At his point of view  we are just a toy
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Yeah and the next four years are gonna be...hard to say... ugh.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

Trump to slash the Environmental Protection Agency budget, firing thousands. He's also requiring that all their scientific reports must be approved by his politicians before being allowed to be released to the public.


----------



## Keith_Loving (Jan 27, 2017)

God Bless all believers in America.  Don't believe in God?  Do you want "In God We Trust" removed from our currency?  Then leave, as nobody is making you stay in America!


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

Keith_Loving said:


> God Bless all believers in America.  Don't believe in God?  Do you want "In God We Trust" removed from our currency?  Then leave, as nobody is making you stay in America!


k.


----------



## Drak0rex (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 27, 2017)

Drak0rex said:


>


Ask yourself this, how many Mexicans did the USSR have? Seems like Donnie is right!/s


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Keith_Loving said:


> God Bless all believers in America.  Don't believe in God?  Do you want "In God We Trust" removed from our currency?  Then leave, as nobody is making you stay in America!



Preach! I was mainly pissed the celebs didn't flee to Canada, bunch of spineless liberals!


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Ask yourself this, how many Mexicans did the USSR have? Seems like Donnie is right!/s


Their leader was Jose Stalin.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 27, 2017)

Keith_Loving said:


> God Bless all believers in America.  Don't believe in God?  Do you want "In God We Trust" removed from our currency?  Then leave, as nobody is making you stay in America!



You do realize that YHWH (the Judo Christian God) and Allah are the same guy.. Right?


----------



## Drak0rex (Jan 27, 2017)

Tigran said:


> You do realize that YHWH (the Judo Christian God) and Allah are the same guy.. Right?


Pretty sure they were just _invented _by the same guy. /religious rage bait/


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

Tigran said:


> You do realize that YHWH (the Judo Christian God) and Allah are the same guy.. Right?


Judo God


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Tigran said:


> You do realize that YHWH (the Judo Christian God) and Allah are the same guy.. Right?



That's not the argument he's making. He's frustrated with all the PC bull trying to erase the use of God (based on our Christian forefathers) from every thing related to the US govt.

I think these liberals are going too far, luckily we have conservatives in power now to bring back some balance to this nonsense. Trump having a Pastor at his inauguration was a big sign of relief.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I think these liberals are going too far, luckily we have conservatives in power now to bring back some balance to this nonsense. Trump having a Pastor at his inauguration was a big sign of relief


Jimmy Carter and Bill Clinton both where instrumental in founding a christian denomination yet that means nothing


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

"In God we trust" on our currency and "One nation, under God" in our pledge are relatively recent additions from the Cold War. They aren't some part of the fabric of our country imparted by the founders.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Jimmy Carter and Bill Clinton both where instrumental in founding a christian denomination yet that means nothing



Sorry I meant the current libs. This has all happened over the last 6 or so years, hmm.... Now they are trying to ban white philosophers at some schools LOL

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Blood Fetish said:


> "In God we trust" on our currency and "One nation, under God" in our pledge are relatively recent additions from the Cold War. They aren't some part of the fabric of our country imparted by the founders.



https://www.treasury.gov/about/education/Pages/in-god-we-trust.aspx

That is wayyyyy before the cold war.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Sorry I meant the current libs. This has all happened over the last 6 or so years, hmm.... Now they are trying to ban white philosophers at some schools LOL



People have been protesting government-endorsed religion for quite a bit longer than the last 6 years.


el_gonz87 said:


> https://www.treasury.gov/about/education/Pages/in-god-we-trust.aspx
> 
> That is wayyyyy before the cold war.


Good catch. The money addition was well before the Cold War (though long after the founders were dead). My sentiment remains unchanged.

Edit: This is what is was recalling: 





> IN GOD WE TRUST was first used on paper money in 1957, when it appeared on the one-dollar silver certificate.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jan 27, 2017)

Keep your damn religion out of government. Practice it all you want, whatever makes you happy. I don't care. But don't go around deciding what I can and cannot do to myself.
If you don't like abortions, then don't get an abortion.
If you don't like birth control, then don't use birth control.
Don't decide the laws to govern me based on an ancient outdated book. This is a world where people can be whoever they want.
Also being raped and denied an abortion is bullshit. Don't tell me that they can be adopted. You're wrong. _I've seen it.
_
So I can't blame people for wanting to remove God from government. Not everyone here is a Christian, and considering the government represents the will of the people, it should reflect that and not the beliefs rich white Christian men. :v
Religion is free in the U.S. and you don't want them to add Muslim things to our money and pledge, so don't go around shoving God in it either.
EDIT: Spelling


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Keep your damn religion out of government. Practice it all you want, whatever makes you happy. I don't care. But don't go around deciding what I can and cannot do to myself.
> If you don't like abortions, then don't get an abortion.
> If you don't like birth control, then don't use birth control.
> Don't decide the laws to govern me based on an ancient outdated book. This is a world where people can be whoever they want.
> ...



Huh? What law has been passed to ban abortions? First of all it is an Americans right to fight for what their taxes get used in, a lot of people do not want to have in their conscience that they are helping finance abortions.

The recent executive order that Trump signed simply barred abortions from receiving taxpayer government money as a reimbursement. So now people that want/need abortions will need to finance the cost themselves. No right has been violated here.

Also nobody is shoving God into anything, a lot of what was removed had been around for a very long time. However, it hurt peoples feelings (LOL!), so it was removed.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> That's not the argument he's making. He's frustrated with all the PC bull trying to erase the use of God (based on our Christian forefathers) from every thing related to the US govt.
> 
> I think these liberals are going too far, luckily we have conservatives in power now to bring back some balance to this nonsense. Trump having a Pastor at his inauguration was a big sign of relief.



First... most of our forefathers are not christian... and if you want to be technical...I can more than likely stone you to death right now in accordance to your own book.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Tigran said:


> First... most of our forefathers are not christian... and if you want to be technical...I can more than likely stone you to death right now in accordance to your own book.



I never said all or most were lol. I don't need to discuss Alla or Mohammed online, it's off topic.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 27, 2017)

aerios169 said:


> actually you are in a big mistake yes we have some of your industries but ,  the big enemy of USA is china bc there are alot of factories of USA ( alot more than Mexico ) , for one dolar that  get in china  it takes 6 of you. Donal Trump is just using Mexico  for politics.Just try to read some of economic and dont  get "manipulated "  by mass media.  you are not the only one there are alot of people that dont understand it and just are  defending a monster like Hitler


No I definitely know that Donald Trump is just using Mexico for political gain, I'm just trying to sort out the logic of all of his campaign promises

And yes, I'm well aware that there may very well actually be none


----------



## player594 (Jan 27, 2017)

Listen. I work for a manufacturing company that outsources a lot of their work parts to Mexico and China. I can tell you first hand that the quality of product from both those regions is Shit! We pay out more fixing their mistakes than if we built them ourselves. But just try to explain that to the morons who run it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

player594 said:


> Listen. I work for a manufacturing company that outsources a lot of their work parts to Mexico and China. I can tell you first hand that the quality of product from both those regions is Shit! We pay out more fixing their mistakes than if we built them ourselves. But just try to explain that to the morons who run it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


There's nothing inherently wrong with the quality of Mexican or Chinese manufacturing. The issue is that people get the absolute bottom of the barrel as far as price, and then are surprised when the work is poor.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jan 27, 2017)

Not okay with abortions (which in some cases prevents a life of poverty, abuse, and suffering), but does not comment on the money we spend sending drones which kill or injure women and children in third world countries. Which by the way you pay way more for VS abortions.

ok


----------



## player594 (Jan 27, 2017)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Not okay with abortions (which in some cases prevents a life of poverty, abuse, and suffering), but does not comment on the money we spend sending drones which kill or injure women and children in third world countries. Which by the way you pay way more for VS abortions.
> 
> ok


Ok #1 don't get pregnant if you can't have or don't want children. There are too many options available to prevent pregnancy. Including not having sex to begin with. And as for the drones, those countries asked for help. If they can't deal with the consequences, then sorry. We didn't start the war over there. That's been going on forever. It's just more high tech now. Religion and power are the roots of most every war.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 27, 2017)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Not okay with abortions (which in some cases prevents a life of poverty, abuse, and suffering), but does not comment on the money we spend sending drones which kill or injure women and children in third world countries. Which by the way you pay way more for VS abortions.
> 
> ok


Yes because we target women and children specifically with said drones. Get your head out of your ass.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

player594 said:


> Ok #1 don't get pregnant if you can't have or don't want children. There are too many options available to prevent pregnancy. Including not having sex to begin with. And as for the drones, those countries asked for help. If they can't deal with the consequences, then sorry. We didn't start the war over there. That's been going on forever. It's just more high tech now. Religion and power are the roots of most every war.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Procreation is one of the largest drives of all living things. When you simply ignore reality you end up with places like Texas who teaches abstinence-only sex education and have massive teen pregnancy and maternal death rates.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> https://www.treasury.gov/about/education/Pages/in-god-we-trust.aspx
> 
> That is wayyyyy before the cold war.




Off topic, but I actually have an 1864 two-cent piece (the first US coin/money to have "In God We Trust" on it).


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jan 27, 2017)

player594 said:


> Ok #1 don't get pregnant if you can't have or don't want children. There are too many options available to prevent pregnancy. Including not having sex to begin with. And as for the drones, those countries asked for help. If they can't deal with the consequences, then sorry. We didn't start the war over there. That's been going on forever. It's just more high tech now. Religion and power are the roots of most every war.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Because everything is that easy. Right. I agree that you shouldn't have sex without protection if you don't want a kid, but that's the fucking problem. These children being born and unwanted is unfair to them. They're the ones who suffer. It's not too protect the stupid adults, it's to protect children from being born isn't bad lives. Being born addicted to drugs, or having your mom leave you in an alley way, etc. 



Memoir said:


> Yes because we target women and children specifically with said drones. Get your head out of your ass.


You first: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civilian_casualties_from_US_drone_strikes

It doesn't matter what your intentions are, killing innocent people is killing innocent people. Way to be hostile though haha.


----------



## player594 (Jan 27, 2017)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Because everything is that easy. Right. I agree that you shouldn't have sex without protection if you don't want a kid, but that's the fucking problem. These children being born and unwanted is unfair to them. They're the ones who suffer. It's not too protect the stupid adults, it's to protect children from being born isn't bad lives. Being born addicted to drugs, or having your mom leave you in an alley way, etc.
> 
> 
> You first: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civilian_casualties_from_US_drone_strikes
> ...


Oh because eveything on wiki is true, I forgot. You deserve to be lied to.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Because everything is that easy. Right. I agree that you shouldn't have sex without protection if you don't want a kid, but that's the fucking problem. These children being born and unwanted is unfair to them. They're the ones who suffer. It's not too protect the stupid adults, it's to protect children from being born isn't bad lives. Being born addicted to drugs, or having your mom leave you in an alley way, etc.
> 
> 
> You first: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civilian_casualties_from_US_drone_strikes
> ...



There would be way more civilian casualties if the US didn't have to keep saving the middle east. We're helping prevent more bloodshed, unfortunately our enemies hide near civilian areas.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jan 27, 2017)

player594 said:


> Oh because eveything on wiki is true, I forgot. You deserve to be lied to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Okay, then, where do you get your information from? Fox News?
Wikipedia is a great source for information, has references everywhere.
I suppose the pages on global warming are fabricated too, along with 90+% of scientists that agree on it.
Stop relying on low insults to counter claims, try using documented evidence instead. It takes you farther in debates and arguments.

And just because your insistent hostility bothers me, it's *everything 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



el_gonz87 said:


> There would be way more civilian casualties if the US didn't have to keep saving the middle east. We're helping prevent more bloodshed, unfortunately our enemies hide near civilian areas.



I'm sure that rationale is shared by the people who are now dead and their families.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

XavyrrVaati said:


> I'm sure that rationale is shared by the people who are now dead and their families.



It's a tough thing, but I'm sure the countless others saved by us are grateful. Not any longer though, I think Trump is gonna make the rest of the world do their fair share.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> It's a tough thing, but I'm sure the countless others saved by us are grateful. Not any longer though, I think Trump is gonna make the rest of the world do their fair share.


I really do hope he at least stops drone strikes. They're awful. I don't really know if people agree with drone strikes in their country. Would really suck if a drone thought the guy next to you was a wanted terrorist. Even worse if it was wrong.


----------



## wormdood (Jan 27, 2017)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Okay, then, where do you get your information from? Fox News?
> Wikipedia is a great source for information, has references everywhere.
> I suppose the pages on global warming are fabricated too, along with 90+% of scientists that agree on it.
> Stop relying on low insults to counter claims, try using documented evidence instead. It takes you farther in debates and arguments.
> ...


 not disagreeing with you but . . . Wikipedia is *not* a reliable source as anyone can change it


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jan 27, 2017)

wormdood said:


> not disagreeing with you but . . . Wikipedia is *not* a reliable source as anyone can change it


That's why you look at the references and if need be, the change log of the page. The people who maintain the wiki are VERY picky about stuff. Kinda like "grammar nazis".


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-trump-may-reaffirm-special-relationship.html
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/krem...-putin-speak-phone-saturday/story?id=45083705

Who says POTUS only builds walls?


----------



## player594 (Jan 27, 2017)

XavyrrVaati said:


> That's why you look at the references and if need be, the change log of the page. The people who maintain the wiki are VERY picky about stuff. Kinda like "grammar nazis".


Like you I guess. For your info I was typing on a phone. Sry I have fat fingers.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jan 27, 2017)

player594 said:


> Like you I guess. For your info I was typing on a phone. Sry I have fat fingers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Apologize for being hostile and relying on low blows to counter my arguments.  I'm not a grammar nazi, I misspell things all the time.
You seem to keep trying to insult me, but I don't understand how that's supposed to be effective in this discussion.
Implying I'm an uneducated mindless prick is somewhat uncalled for and not a good argument. Thanks.



el_gonz87 said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-trump-may-reaffirm-special-relationship.html
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/krem...-putin-speak-phone-saturday/story?id=45083705
> Who says POTUS only builds walls?


I don't want him to be nice to Russia. I might have to build a wall myself now lol.


----------



## player594 (Jan 27, 2017)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Apologize for being hostile and relying on low blows to counter my arguments.  I'm not a grammar nazi, I misspell things all the time.
> You seem to keep trying to insult me, but I don't understand how that's supposed to be effective in this discussion.
> Implying I'm an uneducated mindless prick is somewhat uncalled for and not a good argument. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Im not Trying insult you, I'm merely setting an opinion. Sry it's different from yours. 
The only time I see abortion even being an option is in rape cases. And even then you can opt for giving it up to adoption. Lots of people can't have kids.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 27, 2017)

player594 said:


> Ok #1 don't get pregnant if you can't have or don't want children. There are too many options available to prevent pregnancy. Including not having sex to begin with. And as for the drones, those countries asked for help. If they can't deal with the consequences, then sorry. We didn't start the war over there. That's been going on forever. It's just more high tech now. Religion and power are the roots of most every war.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


There's also birth control, which to this day isn't fully covered by insurance, while both viagra and Cialis are

Something tells me there's a correlation there


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 27, 2017)

player594 said:


> Oh because eveything on wiki is true, I forgot. You deserve to be lied to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What with how often it gets updated, the requirement to cite sources, and the number of professionals the keep tabs on it and correct it, Wikipedia is actually now more accurate on contemporary (and sometimes even historical) entries than Encyclopedia Britannica


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

player594 said:


> Im not Trying insult you, I'm merely setting an opinion. Sry it's different from yours.
> The only time I see abortion even being an option is in rape cases. And even then you can opt for giving it up to adoption. Lots of people can't have kids.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


If you believe that abortion is murder, then why would you allow the baby to be murdered in the case of rape?


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jan 27, 2017)

player594 said:


> Im not Trying insult you, I'm merely setting an opinion. Sry it's different from yours.
> The only time I see abortion even being an option is in rape cases. And even then you can opt for giving it up to adoption. Lots of people can't have kids.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have a largely adopted family. They all have horror stories. One had a group that put alcohol in his bottle because they thought it was funny. One locked another in a closet until he ate his own feces and had to be retrieved by police. I can go on and on. The adoption system is just as abused if not more than welfare. Please don't rely on it.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/23/politics/president-trump-live-coverage/index.html

Extreme vetting. I'm sure there will be upheaval about a violation of their "rights".


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/23/politics/president-trump-live-coverage/index.html
> 
> Extreme vetting. I'm sure there will be upheaval about a violation of their "rights".


Why did you put quotes around rights?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Why did you put quotes around rights?



Because it's not a matter about rights, it's a matter about feelings.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm confused. Are you saying there are no rights for non-citizens? Or are you saying it simply isn't possible to violate any rights, and all complaints will be lies?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> I'm confused. Are you saying there are no rights for non-citizens? Or are you saying it simply isn't possible to violate any rights, and all complaints will be lies?



What I'm saying is that extreme vetting doesn't violate any civic rights, it just hurts people's feelings. It is a measure meant to protect our citizens and residents from potential external threats.

Also, the only rights someone has before being admitted into this country is to follow the procedures in accordance with the laws. They may have their feelings hurt, but that doesn't make it a violation of their rights.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> What I'm saying is that extreme vetting doesn't violate any civic rights, it just hurts people's feelings. It is a measure meant to protect our citizens and residents from potential external threats.
> 
> Also, the only rights someone has before being admitted into this country is to follow the procedures in accordance with the laws.


How would you measure the protection provided by "extreme vetting" to determine success? Do we currently have a serious issue with legal immigrants committing crime at higher rates than the general population?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> How would you measure the protection provided by "extreme vetting" to determine success? Do we currently have a serious issue with legal immigrants committing crime at higher rates than the general population?



We shouldn't wait for attacks to happen to Americans before we act. I don't need to see some ISIS sympathizer enter the country legally and shoot up a night club or drive a bus into my fellas ow Americans. We should use Europe as an example, the terrorist attacks have increased with the surge of refugees from those high risk countries.

Just watch, Germany will elect a far right government next, because people feel their government is not protecting them.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> We shouldn't wait for attacks to happen to Americans before we act.



It seems like you are justifying these actions with some theoretical future event instead of reality.

I don't want to wait for tiger attacks to happen to my family, so I'm going to buy a tiger rock.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 27, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> It seems like you are justifying these actions with some theoretical future events instead reality.
> 
> I don't want to wait for tiger attacks to happen to my family, so I'm going to buy a tiger rock.



Except it's a moderately high possibility. Like I said we should use Europe as an example of the dangers of inadequately controlled refugee migration.

We don't need to have a potential terror attack on American citizens just because it may hurt people's feelings.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 27, 2017)

Europe is a hell of a lot closer to the middle east. We have an ocean between us. You genuinely believe there is a high probability that middle eastern terrorists are going to legally immigrate to the US and then commit mass murder or some other attack?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 28, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Europe is a hell of a lot closer to the middle east. We have an ocean between us. You genuinely believe there is a high probability that middle eastern terrorists are going to legally immigrate to the US and then commit mass murder or some other attack?



I believe if we do not adequately screen refugees there is a moderate risk of an attack. Besides these aren't people that just crossed the border, Germany had a refugee that was let into the country legally kill 15 Germans at a Wine bar in the name of ISIS.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 28, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I believe if we do not adequately screen refugees there is a moderate risk of an attack.


Literally no one is arguing against that. The question is, do you believe we are currently screening adequately? It sounds like you believe we are not. I'm just wondering _why _you think that. Are you basing your opinion on facts or statistics or does this just feel right in your gut?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 28, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Literally no one is arguing against that. The question is, do you believe we are currently screening adequately? It sounds like you believe we are not. I'm just wondering _why _you think that. Are you basing your opinion on facts or statistics or does this just feel right in your gut?



I don't think our procedures are much better than those of Germany for example. I also don't think they address the issue of radicalization after entering our country. It seems this new measure aims to allow people who not only don't have a prior history, but will also will be resistant to radicalization after entering the US. That's covering an issue our current system does not IMO.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 28, 2017)

Don't more people die every couple weeks in Chicago alone than the Germany attack? Is this really a proportional response to the threat?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 28, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Don't more people die every couple weeks in Chicago alone than the Germany attack? Is this really a proportional response to the threat?



Tell that to the family members of the 15 German innocent people who were killed because of a terrorist their country failed to prevent from entering. I don't believe in small numbers when it comes to Anerican lives. Should Chicago be a focus? Absolutely, Trump just states he is gonna sort that out too.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 28, 2017)

Don't pull a plea to emotion on me. So tacky and manipulative.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 28, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Don't pull a plea to emotion on me. So tacky and manipulative.


Speaking of immigrants and danger

_"Immigrants are especially crime prone."
This myth has been around for over a century.  It wasn’t true in 1896, 1909, 1931, 1994, and more recently.  Immigrants are less likely to be incarcerated for violent and property crimes and cities with more immigrants and their descendants are more peaceful.  Some immigrants do commit violent and property crimes but, on the whole, they are less likely to do so.
From CATO - https://www.cato.org/blog/common-arguments-against-immigration_

So as one can see the hysteria of immigrant crime is not a valid reason of concern


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 28, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Don't pull a plea to emotion on me. So tacky and manipulative.



No plea there fella! And your emotion, my emotion doesn't mean crap.

I'm just glad we have a president putting Americans first.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RevPokemon said:


> Speaking of immigrants and danger
> 
> _"Immigrants are especially crime prone."
> This myth has been around for over a century.  It wasn’t true in 1896, 1909, 1931, 1994, and more recently.  Immigrants are less likely to be incarcerated for violent and property crimes and cities with more immigrants and their descendants are more peaceful.  Some immigrants do commit violent and property crimes but, on the whole, they are less likely to do so.
> ...



Hehe nobody is saying immigrants are more prone to attack. Simply that their crime is preventable as our government has an opportunity to screen them for a potential threat, we just need more scrutiny that's all.

We can't screen an 18 year old born here, otherwise I'd be for the government doing a good job of that.

I agree we have enough crime issues with our own citizens, we don't need to add to that by failing to screen people adequately.

Why do people take statements and run with them? Lol


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 28, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Speaking of immigrants and danger
> 
> _"Immigrants are especially crime prone."
> This myth has been around for over a century.  It wasn’t true in 1896, 1909, 1931, 1994, and more recently.  Immigrants are less likely to be incarcerated for violent and property crimes and cities with more immigrants and their descendants are more peaceful.  Some immigrants do commit violent and property crimes but, on the whole, they are less likely to do so.
> ...


I find that the people who mock "feels" often use emotion based arguments.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 28, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> I find that the people who mock "feels" often use emotion based arguments.



Are you being condescending? Haha you cheeky bastard! I thought that was beneath you?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 28, 2017)

> Hehe nobody is saying immigrants are more prone to attack. Simply that their crime is preventable as our government has an opportunity to screen them for a potential threat, we just need more scrutiny that's all.


Not all crime is preventable. As Americans we need to be brave.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Not all crime is preventable. As Americans we need to be brave.



We are bring in people who are bring in the worst of their culture; a culture that I remind you is not compatible with western values. Multiculturalism doesn't work, thinking otherwise is silly. We need to do better, it has nothing to do with being brave and everything to do with not being so prideful and stupid.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 28, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> We are bring in people who are bring in the worst of their culture; a culture that I remind you is not compatible with western values. Multiculturalism doesn't work, thinking otherwise is silly. We need to do better, it has nothing to do with being brave and everything to do with not being so prideful and stupid.


Multiculturalism doesn't work? The US _is _multiculturalism_. _


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 28, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Multiculturalism doesn't work? The US _is _multiculturalism_. _


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hehe you cheeky libs! That is actually a pretty funny meme.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jan 28, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hehe you cheeky libs! That is actually a pretty funny meme.


"Cheeky libs."
It would be wonderful if you stopped using that like every liberal is the same. Trump isn't for America, he's for corporate America. I'm happy there are many Americans that don't seem to give two shits about anyone but themselves even when it comes to the environment. The United States is a country built on immigrants. Stop suggesting it needs to be purified, that's sounds disgustingly like the 1930-40s.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 28, 2017)

XavyrrVaati said:


> "Cheeky libs."
> It would be wonderful if you stopped using that like every liberal is the same. Trump isn't for America, he's for corporate America. I'm happy there are many Americans that don't seem to give two shits about anyone but themselves even when it comes to the environment. The United States is a country built on immigrants. Stop suggesting it needs to be purified, that's sounds disgustingly like the 1930-40s.



Geeze calm down, we were exchanging memes. I love how you selectively get upset at a joke that generalizes....

Not trying to "purify" anything lol. Sorry if your feelings are hurt by other people's opinions.


----------



## emigre (Jan 28, 2017)

RE: Getting the shit shot (or akin) out of you by Terrorists dressed as refugees.

Isn't the chances of getting shot by an American more likely than a terrorist? This isn't based on anything substantial other than a quick list of school shootings. Which I have to say, you guys have a lot of school shootings! 

I really feel for the refugees being denied a safe haven. I'm a Muzzie with brown skin myself and I've had my fair share of looks and searches in my time. Having suspicion placed on you for no substantive reason is a super shitty feeling. I can't comprehend what's it like for the poor souls who've been forced to flee and being treated like this.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 28, 2017)

emigre said:


> RE: Getting the shit shot (or akin) out of you by Terrorists dressed as refugees.
> 
> Isn't the chances of getting shot by an American more likely than a terrorist? This isn't based on anything substantial other than a quick list of school shootings. Which I have to say, you guys have a lot of school shootings!


https://www.cato.org/blog/immigration-crime-what-research-says
Immigrants are less likely to commit crimes actually according to data as shown here


----------



## emigre (Jan 28, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> https://www.cato.org/blog/immigration-crime-what-research-says
> Immigrants are less likely to commit crimes actually according to data as shown here



So like many things, this about the perception of immigrants rather than the actual facts?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 28, 2017)

emigre said:


> So like many things, this about the perception of immigrants rather than the actual facts?


yup!!! Feelings beat facts in politics!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 28, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> yup!!! Feelings beat facts in politics!



Doesn't change the fact that illegal immigration is still illegal and a huge issue with many countries. People need to stop with the whole race card, illegal is illegal.


----------



## emigre (Jan 28, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> yup!!! Feelings beat facts in politics!





the_randomizer said:


> Doesn't change the fact that illegal immigration is still illegal and a huge issue with many countries. People need to stop with the whole race card, illegal is illegal.



Who mentioned illegal immigrants?

WTF Green Card holders are included in the ban?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 28, 2017)

Is refugee terrorism a big problem for the US? No.

Should our government take extra measures they consider as necessary to ensure they approach a 0% incident rate? Yes.

If that hurts people's feelings, I'm sorry for you.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 28, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Is refugee terrorism a big problem for the US? No.
> 
> Should our government take extra measures they consider as necessary to ensure they approach a 0% incident rate? Yes.
> 
> If that hurts people's feelings, I'm sorry for you.


why don't we ban all guns to insure we have a 0% rate of deaths by fire arms?


----------



## Aletron9000 (Jan 28, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> why don't we ban all guns to insure we have a 0% rate of deaths by fire arms?



It is one of our rights to have guns


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 28, 2017)

Aletron9000 said:


> It is one of our rights to have guns
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Likewise individuals have a prima facie right to immigrate


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 28, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Likewise individuals have a prima facie right to immigrate



In accordance with American laws. Am I for further gun control? Yes, I can't believe people with psych evals are able to get a gun so easily.

Both infringe on "rights" and I am for both of them.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jan 28, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Geeze calm down, we were exchanging memes. I love how you selectively get upset at a joke that generalizes....
> 
> Not trying to "purify" anything lol. Sorry if your feelings are hurt by other people's opinions.


My feelings don't get hurt lol. I am just a salt shaker.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 28, 2017)

Liberal logic. 

The best first week for any President in history = Failure, but the President who harmed this country more than any other in history over 8 years = Success.

Makes sense doesn't it? That's fucked up.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Is refugee terrorism a big problem for the US? No.
> 
> Should our government take extra measures they consider as necessary to ensure they approach a 0% incident rate? Yes.
> 
> If that hurts people's feelings, I'm sorry for you.


You aren't even saying anything right now. You could fast forward to the next administration and say literally exactly the same words and they would be just as true. Is it a big problem? No. Is it physically possible to spend more money and make the process even harder? Yes.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



emigre said:


> WTF Green Card holders are included in the ban?


Yes. Oscar winners are being blocked from attending. PhD students who were visiting family back home. Families are torn apart indefinitely. The best and brightest are being told America does not want them. ISIS has to be overjoyed at America's alienation of Islam. Easier recruiting for them.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> You aren't even saying anything right now. You could fast forward to the next administration and say literally exactly the same words and they would be just as true. Is it a big problem? No. Is it physically possible to spend more money and make the process even harder? Yes



I'd say it in 4 years if they took no measures for the current refugee situation. I hope the process that they design is effective to keep Americans safe and fair to the refugees.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I'd say it in 4 years if they took no measures for the current refugee situation. I hope the process that they design is effective to keep Americans safe and fair to the refugees.


But you are already admitting that it isn't a big problem _right now_. How would you know if the new process is effective? I've had this tiger rock for four years and had very few tiger attacks so it must be effective, right?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> But you are already admitting that it isn't a big problem _right now_. How would you know if the new process is effective? I've had this tiger rock for four years and had very few tiger attacks so it must be effective, right?



It's still a problem. One I hope my govt learns from the struggles in the EU.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> I'd say it in 4 years if they took no measures for the current refugee situation. I hope the process that they design is effective to keep Americans safe and fair to the refugees.



How in the hell do you intend to make the vetting proccess harder?

http://time.com/4116619/syrian-refugees-screening-process/

I mean.. seriously.. you think they just hop a jet over here?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigran said:


> How in the hell do you intend to make the vetting proccess harder?
> 
> http://time.com/4116619/syrian-refugees-screening-process/
> 
> I mean.. seriously.. you think they just hop a jet over here?


I'm not sure you'll really get a direct answer from anyone.

The process seems to play out like this:
1. You can never be perfectly secure. Everyone seems to agree.
2. An attack happens.
3. We must now throw more taxpayer money at security.
4. Goto 1.

It's a never-ending loop that involves us spending increasingly larger amounts of money for decreasingly stronger security gains.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

Well for one.. we go about it all wrong.

Any and all our current "safty" precautions are.. well quiet simply, stupid. The TSA hasn't done a damn thing, Walls don't stop much.

We keep trying to find solution to the... Thing someone did before and we can even see. Even without throwing a whole lot of money at it, we could at least go "Wonder how they will strike next." instead of going "They did this once before... THIS IS THE ONLY ANSWER!"

Not to mention, this will only cause more home grown terrorists, and did anyone notice that the countries Drumpf left off his list are the ones that he has businesses in?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigran said:


> Well for one.. we go about it all wrong.
> 
> Any and all our current "safty" precautions are.. well quiet simply, stupid. The TSA hasn't done a damn thing, Walls don't stop much.
> 
> We keep trying to find solution to the... Thing someone did before and we can even see. Even without throwing a whole lot of money at it, we could at least go "Wonder how they will strike next." instead of going "They did this once before... THIS IS THE ONLY ANSWER!"


The worst part is that we aren't even protecting ourselves against past risks. Literally no part of the 9/11 attacks would have been prevented by this executive order. It serves no purpose other than to pander to Trump supporters and alienate Muslims even more.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> The worst part is that we aren't even protecting ourselves against past risks. Literally no part of the 9/11 attacks would have been prevented by this executive order. It serves no purpose other than to pander to Trump supporters and alienate Muslims even more.



Exactly.. Since Drumpf has businesses in the country the actual terrorists came from, it's not on the "No Incoming Muslim" list.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

> On Aug. 21, the same day Trump created four of the Jiddah companies, he told a rally crowd in Alabama: “Saudi Arabia, I get along with all of them. They buy apartments from me. They spend $40 million, $50 million. Am I supposed to dislike them? I like them very much.”


And his supporters just don't care.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Trump on Friday said that his actions would "keep radical Islamic terrorists out of the United States of America."
"We don't want them here," Trump said as he signed the order. "We want to ensure that we are not admitting into our country the very threats our soldiers are fighting overseas. We only want to admit those into our country who will support our country and love deeply our people."

http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/28/politics/donald-trump-executive-order-immigration-reaction/index.html

Congrats to POTUS for making America first!


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

Why did you post that? Are you intentionally derailing the topic at hand so that you don't have to discuss it?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> Why did you post that? Are you intentionally derailing the topic at hand so that you don't have to discuss it?



No derailment. This is directly related the the new US president (aka the title of the topic).

I moved on from the discussion because we just keep going in circles. Don't wanna argue.

Pointing out some of the latest achievements from our president who is putting America first!


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

You are pointing out the executive order that we were already in the middle of discussing? Thanks, I guess. Nothing strange about that.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> You are pointing out the executive order that we were already in the middle of discussing? Thanks, I guess. Nothing strange about that.



Highlighting some of my favorite quotes for anyone that calls this a "Muslim" ban.

Had anyone linked it? Maybe this will provide some context behind his executive order.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

Well turns out that Lord Cheetoh Crust will be a bit pissed. His ban is nullified. 

http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brief...judge-blocks-trump-immigration-ban-nationwide


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

That took longer than expected. Unfortunately the damage is already done. I'm sure Trump is preparing a tweetstorm.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigran said:


> Well turns out that Lord Cheetoh Crust will be a bit pissed. His ban is nullified.
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brief...judge-blocks-trump-immigration-ban-nationwide


It's only a temporary stay.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> That took longer than expected. Unfortunately the damage is already done. I'm sure Trump is preparing a tweetstorm.



Or a the new Supreme Court justice!

Still I think he wants to ensure adequate screening on future immigration.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

Then he needs to come up with a plan for adequate screening and implement it. An immediate stay of all migration shows a staggering lack of planning or foresight, and we are witnessing the fallout from his rash decisions.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

Daggot said:


> It's only a temporary stay.



If I am correct, (and could easily not be) It's in effect until it goes to the Supreme court.. If it ever does. Remember, the supreme court could refuse to hear the case and thus it is never over turned.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigran said:


> If I am correct, (and could easily not be) It's in effect until it goes to the Supreme court.. If it ever does. Remember, the supreme court could refuse to hear the case and thus it is never over turned.


I highly doubt it considering that President Trump's new justice (who'll most likely be the designated tiebreaker) will be picked a week from now.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigran said:


> If I am correct, (and could easily not be) It's in effect until it goes to the Supreme court.. If it ever does. Remember, the supreme court could refuse to hear the case and thus it is never over turned.



LOL Trump is appointing the judge to give him the majority in the court. Gotta admit it was a brilliant strategy by Republicans to stave of Barack Husseins pick!


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

First he has to be approved, and then.. even if he is the tie-breaker.. Some of the other conservative judges may still think this is something they just don't want to muddy their hands on and choose not to hear.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL Trump is appointing the judge to give him the majority in the court. Gotta admit it was a brilliant strategy by Republicans to stave of Barack Husseins pick!


I'm sure you would be thrilled if it was the other way around. Party before country.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 29, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> I'm sure you would be thrilled if it was the other way around. Party before country.


That's not exactly a fair assessment is it? The republican party is acting on what it believes will be in the best interests for the country. You can call it a dirty move sure, in fact it is but I'll also say it was effective.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

Except.. They arn't. I don't agree with Reagan, but I believed he was doing what he believed was best for the country. I didn't like George Bush Sr. But I think he was doing what He believed was best. But the current crop, they don't do what they think is right.. they are pandering completely to the Tea Party, or so far religious right that they are almost to the point of Cartoon characters. And Remember.. Hitler was doing what "He thought was right" if you want to go there.

Another good example would be Judge Frollo from Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

Daggot said:


> That's not exactly a fair assessment is it? The republican party is acting on what it believes will be in the best interests for the country. You can call it a dirty move sure, in fact it is but I'll also say it was effective.


A lot of actions are done with "good intentions."

Can you imagine if the reverse ever happens and Democrats decide to not even consider a Republican appointee? The "brilliant strategy" would enrage conservatives, and rightly so. I hate hypocrites.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> A lot of actions are done with "good intentions."
> 
> Can you imagine if the reverse ever happens and Democrats decide to not even consider a Republican appointee? The "brilliant strategy" would enrage conservatives, and rightly so. I hate hypocrites.



Hypocrisy is not bound to one party: https://www.google.com/amp/dailysig...esidents-judicial-nominees/amp/?client=safari


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Hypocrisy is now bound to one party: https://www.google.com/amp/dailysig...esidents-judicial-nominees/amp/?client=safari


You genuinely believe only Democrats can be hypocrites? Both sides are more than capable. You are so far gone I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 29, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> A lot of actions are done with "good intentions."
> 
> Can you imagine if the reverse ever happens and Democrats decide to not even consider a Republican appointee? The "brilliant strategy" would enrage conservatives, and rightly so. I hate hypocrites.


True but I was talking directly about your assessment of the issue. You implied that the choice was made to hurt the country in some way.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

Daggot said:


> True but I was talking directly about your assessment of the issue. You implied that the choice was made to hurt the country in some way.


No, I did not. I said that the decision was made to get a win for their party at any cost.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

It is. Everything he has done so far has to hurt the country and line his own pocket.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 29, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> No, I did not. I said that the decision was made to get a win for their party at any cost.


Your exact words.


Blood Fetish said:


> I'm sure you would be thrilled if it was the other way around. Party before country.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

Daggot said:


> Your exact words.


You've lost me entirely. The quote you referenced is me pointing out hypocrisy of citizens praising shady tactics when it is a win for their team. What does that have to do with Republican politician motivations?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> You genuinely believe only Democrats can be hypocrites? Both sides are more than capable. You are so far gone I feel sorry for you.



The now was meant to be a not (corrected before your response). My point is, the democrats are running around saying "imagine if we did that" my response is "bitch, you did do that" lol.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

I didn't praise that bullshit then, and I'm not praising it now. That crooked behavior is what destroys cooperation. It only divides us even more.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigran said:


> It is. Everything he has done so far has to hurt the country and line his own pocket.



Hahahahaha yeah the extreme vetting on 7 high risk countries with some form of radical Islamic terrorism running around, and the wall that may hurt a lot of his ventures in Mexico are really lining his pockets!

POTUS is putting America first!


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2017)

Except none of those countries have any indication of terrorism. In fact the one we do know (and even then I won't go *EXTREME VETTING* on cause that makes no fucking sense) is one of the ones NOT on the list.. because -he- has businesses there.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigran said:


> Except none of those countries have any indication of terrorism. In fact the one we do know (and even then I won't go *EXTREME VETTING* on cause that makes no fucking sense) is one of the ones NOT on the list.. because -he- has businesses there.


And we may or may not need Saudi's oil.....


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tigran said:


> Except none of those countries have any indication of terrorism. In fact the one we do know (and even then I won't go *EXTREME VETTING* on cause that makes no fucking sense) is one of the ones NOT on the list.. because -he- has businesses there.



Syria and Iraq?? Could make a slight case for Libya. Saudi Arabia is a little shady, I would have just banned Syria and Iraq TBH.

Either way with Trump having a spine, I think he and Putin are getting ready to grab ISIS by the pussy. This time they won't leave the oil to fund more terrorist activities.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 29, 2017)

Blood Fetish said:


> You've lost me entirely. The quote you referenced is me pointing out hypocrisy of citizens praising shady tactics when it is a win for their team. What does that have to do with Republican politician motivations?


The words "Party before Country" made it seem like you were implying these people saw their political party as more important than their country. As in they would let something directly hurt the country before they'd let anything happen to their party.


----------



## Reisyukaku (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't understand what a physical wall will prevent since it seems it'll be easily circumvented, but vetting makes more sense. Either way though, ISIS has been known to home grow terrorists within the US, so there's no fix all solution.

Also lets point out the irony of the 'he will not divide us' people and such.. They're only diving themselves, lmao. You may not like him but you should support the president and hope he does whats best. This two party system has gotten out of hand.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2017)

Daggot said:


> The words "Party before Country" made it seem like you were implying these people saw their political party as more important than their country. As in they would let something directly hurt the country before they'd let anything happen to their party.


I don't think they do things for the express purpose of hurting the country. I don't think they do things for the express purpose of helping the country either. I think everything they do is to increase the power of their party. Everything else is a side effect.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 29, 2017)

Reisyukaku said:


> This two party system has gotten out of hand.


You should come over to TacoLand sometime lmao
There's like 7 parties
If by parties you meant the "other stuff" then there still are a shit ton
*autistic tumblr screeching*


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 29, 2017)

I just want to point out the irony in shia labeouf's anti-trump wall "art exhibit" in NYC and they did exactly what they are protesting against. http://www.hewillnotdivide.us/

After about 1 week they put up barricades (wall), checking id before entry (vetting), kicking out trump supporters (deporting), police patrolling barricade (boarder patrol).

Shia was even arrested because he attacked a guy who said something pro trump. https://www.washingtonpost.com/expr...ver-pretty-lame-fight/?utm_term=.f2cde8011a6a


----------



## matthi321 (Jan 30, 2017)

what it will mean for video games and eletronic hardware in europe? thats all i care about


----------



## Chary (Jan 30, 2017)

Now this is just plain disgusting.






I don't understand how anti-Trump people can claim to be so "loving" and "tolerant" of people of all kinds, yet they spew this kind of crap. I reviewed this game officially for GBAtemp, and enjoyed it, but seeing the developer both A) try to bring unrelated politics into their game and B) tell a group of people to screw off, that just made me lose all respect for them. How childish can you get? Too bad for you, developers, I already played your game, and I voted for Trump. Checkmate?

EDIT: I'll bring my politics into this then; if you were thinking about supporting this game, don't.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> Now this is just plain disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 76813
> 
> I don't understand how anti-Trump people can claim to be so "loving" and "tolerant" of people of all kinds, yet they spew this kind of crap. I reviewed this game officially for GBAtemp, and enjoyed it, but seeing the developer both A) try to bring unrelated politics into their game and B) tell a group of people to screw off, that just made me lose all respect for them. How childish can you get? Too bad for you, developers, I already played your game, and I voted for Trump. Checkmate?


I didn't play the game and i didn't vote for trump. So can i say checkmate too... mate?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 30, 2017)

So I'm curious, what's the main reason that the anti-Hillary/pro-Trump crowd supported Trump? Was it the emails and using her own phone thing?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So I'm curious, what's the main reason that the anti-Hillary/pro-Trump crowd supported Trump? Was it the emails and using her own phone thing?



*Clinton foundation breaching ethics while Hillary was secretary of state*: https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...bb8a6fc65bc_story.html?utm_term=.0060430d76a1
*Deletion of the private server e-mails after the subpoena*: http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...-trump-says-hillary-clinton-deleted-33000-em/
*Denial of additional REQUESTED security prior to the Benghazi attack*: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ponsibility-benghazi-attack-article-1.1246025
*Calling Trump's supporters a "Basket of Deplorables"* (Thanks for inspiring the DeploraBall!)
*Getting a heads up on the debate questions*: https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...ry-clinton-debate-question-podesta-emails-cnn

Here is a few others: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/oct/12/top-10-hillary-clinton-scandals-exposed-wikileaks/

In short Hillary is the swamp that has been reigning in Washington.


----------



## Chary (Jan 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So I'm curious, what's the main reason that the anti-Hillary/pro-Trump crowd supported Trump? Was it the emails and using her own phone thing?


Years of shady politics going down in Arkansas. 
Her husband being impeached from presidency. 
Emails and her lying about them. 
Wikileaks and the DNC scandal. 
Comments on record of her calling the secret service "dirty pigs". 
Flip flopped like a fish on LGBT rights. 
"Train witness incident", Seth Rich conviently murdered, many of the Clinton's friends dying mysteriously--suicide by zipping himself into a duffle bag before testifying against the Clintons, suicide by 4 gunshots to the chest when having dirt on Hillary, nearly every Air Force One crew that served Bill and Hillary died with unsolved mysteries. 
She was given money by Saudi Arabia as a candidacy donation. 
She's lax on immigration. 
Benghazi. 
Wanted to restrict gun control and put a 25% tax on handgun purchases. 
Wanted to expand Medicade to even more people. 
Supported giving felons the right to vote after being released. 
She actively dislikes and is hawkish towards Russia which is dangerous.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> Now this is just plain disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 76813
> 
> ...


Yeah I've known these devs were gonna do something like this for a while. It's partially why I was worried when they did the collab with sukiban games when they were developing VA-11-HALL-A. I was wondering if they would also bring their politics into the game. I'm glad to say as far as I know they have not.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> Years of shady politics going down in Arkansas. Dunno much about that
> Her husband being impeached from presidency. Why do people keep using that against her? She has nothing to do with that
> Emails and her lying about them. What about the emails? I will admit she wasn't nearly as transparent as she should have been but she was kind of in a unique position of not wanting to reveal sensitive information contained in them (as shady as it was, I will admit)
> Wikileaks and the DNC scandal. I will agree, but I can almost guarantee the RNC probably had similar stuff going on behind the scenes. You'd be kidding yourself to say that anyone in politics isn't trying to backstab their opponents and the RNC clearly didn't want Trump as their head
> ...


Note I'm not trying to harass you or be rude or anything, I'm just trying to see things from your perspective and help you see things from mine


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Note I'm not trying to harass you or be rude or anything, I'm just trying to see things from your perspective and help you see things from mine



Can you give a perspective on why people where anti-Trump and voted for Hillary? All for science, of course.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> Now this is just plain disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 76813
> 
> ...



Pffft thats so stupid of them, hope their game flops and gets pirated through the arse.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Can you give a perspective on why people where anti-Trump and voted for Hillary? All for science, of course.



Well, remember, if you have a different view or opinion than the opposite party, you're labeled as being wrong and them being labeled as right. Opinions have no bearing on the internet, remember?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Can you give a perspective on why people where anti-Trump and voted for Hillary? All for science, of course.


Oh gosh

Yes, I can, but you're going to have to quote me again to remind me after school so I can actually make a competent and objective list rather than just putting down nonsense that I'm trying to add to between periods


----------



## Chary (Jan 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Note I'm not trying to harass you or be rude or anything, I'm just trying to see things from your perspective and help you see things from mine


Totally get it, I took it as curiosity 

Re impeachment: Because it's more of a corruption in the family kind of deal. She might be willing to break the law as her husband did.  It might not be her fault, but it's not helpful to her case either. 

Re emails: She deleted them, too, to try and hide the problem. She kept denying it was an issue when she should have gone to the government and admitted wrongdoing instead of pretending everything was fine. 

re DNC: Sure, both parties are corrupt and garbage mongering money grubbers, but the RNC didn't actively get in the way of democracy. Bernie Sanders was not given his fair shot at candidacy, and that is a direct threat to our democracy. I'm sure the RNC has done all sorts of shady things as well, but they didn't actively, unfairly, stop Trump  

Re Trump's comment on women: He's a bit of a chauvinistic flirter, but I haven't seen anything that makes me feel personally offended or like he won't respect women's rights. Hillary and her family actively hates authority figures who would lay down their lives for the country. 

Re LGBT: Sure they all flop, but Clinton really has gone out of her way, even recently, to try to say as little as possible for those that are LGBT. While in 2013--before he would even run--Trump said he was for traditional marriage initially, but his "viewpoints were evolving" and that he was coming around to accept them. 

Re Clinton body count: it sounds like a conspiracy but there's just so much coincidence...

Re Saudi Arabia: Business there and random politically donations are kinda different though. As much as I loathe to see no ban from them, it makes sense: they're a powerful country that can put a lot of the market in flux. Angering them would cause too many problems with what's going on already. 

Re guns: ban machine guns all you want, but there shouldn't be a restrictive tax on defensive handguns. It's indirectly prohibitive to those trying to buy a firearm. 

Re medicate: it's already far too easy to get. How lenient does "low income-specific healthcare" have to be if one can make 40k/year and still qualify?!

Re felons: If you're commiting a crime of a level of felony, you forfeit some of your rights as a citizen as punishment. 

Re Russia: id rather be buddies with Russia than have someone who's antagonistic and may go to war with them.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh gosh
> 
> Yes, I can, but you're going to have to quote me again to remind me after school so I can actually make a competent and objective list rather than just putting down nonsense that I'm trying to add to between periods



Can you explain why people who voted for Trump or rather, when people who voted for him voice their opinions, Hillary supports have to verbally ridicule and emasculate those who dare have a different opinion, even if they only just mention that they voited for him and nothing more? ? Not directed towards you, no, but more specifically from people in general? I'm seeing a lot of unwarranted animosity on either side, granted, but it's gotten so bad I don't even have the balls to voice on why I didn't vote for Hillary. I flat out refuse to state my reasons why solely based on the fact that I would get ridiculed by those who have different opinions.  Is it somehow a crime to vote and think differently than other people?


This is why I hate politics so much, it's not so much discussing the issues, is the fact that people can get verbally abused just for having a different opinion and for not voting the way others vote, it royally pisses me off


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Can you explain why people who voted for Trump or rather, when people who voted for him voice their opinions, Hillary supports have to verbally ridicule and emasculate those who dare have a different opinion, even if they only just mention that they voited for him and nothing more? ? Not directed towards you, no, but more specifically from people in general? I'm seeing a lot of unwarranted animosity on either side, granted, but it's gotten so bad I don't even have the balls to voice on why I didn't vote for Hillary. I flat out refuse to state my reasons why solely based on the fact that I would get ridiculed by those who have different opinions.  Is it somehow a crime to vote and think differently than other people?
> 
> 
> This is why I hate politics so much, it's not so much discussing the issues, is the fact that people can get verbally abused just for having a different opinion and for not voting the way others vote, it royally pisses me off


I don't think that it's necessarily directed at individuals so much as the ideology. I'm not a minority (I'm literally the whitest CIS midwestern male you could find in my circle), so I'm not really the best person to speak on this, but I _think _that when anti-Trump crowds lash out at Trump supporters it's because they feel they're being selfish and supporting a hateful rhetoric.

Case in point, (Jewish) Shia Lebouf yelling down a Nazi and Dick Spencer getting punched, although those could technically be seen as "positive" examples. Most of the online discourse is a bunch of uneducated people yelling at each other because "the wrong side won," which I 100% don't support

Then again I could be wildly misjudging the situation


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I don't think that it's necessarily directed at individuals so much as the ideology. I'm not a minority (I'm literally the whitest CIS midwestern male you could find in my circle), so I'm not really the best person to speak on this, but I _think _that when anti-Trump crowds lash out at Trump supporters it's because they feel they're being selfish and supporting a hateful rhetoric.
> 
> Case in point, (Jewish) Shia Lebouf yelling down a Nazi and Dick Spencer getting punched, although those could technically be seen as "positive" examples. Most of the online discourse is a bunch of uneducated people yelling at each other because "the wrong side won," which I 100% don't support
> 
> Then again I could be wildly misjudging the situation



Then what do you suggest I do? I'm literally afraid of ever voicing my opinions on here, Facebook, Twitter, knowing full well what kind of response my political views and beliefs will incite in others; knowing or having the fear that somehow, someway, someone will hate me and no longer want to be friends because of my views being different. I've had my share of falling outs already, I don't know if I can handle anymore  I hate how divided and polarized politics are, how people can't agree on anything, animosity, name-calling, I just can't fucking stand it anymore....


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 30, 2017)

Daddy Trump is keeping his promises and doing 'em! He'll for sure do more than Obama while in the White House.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Daddy Trump is keeping his promises and doing 'em! He'll for sure do more than Obama while in the White House.


Wish I could voice my opinions and thoughts on politics like you do, unfortunately, I'm not that fearless given the animosity and backbiting.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> Totally get it, I took it as curiosity
> 
> Re impeachment: Because it's more of a corruption in the family kind of deal. She might be willing to break the law as her husband did.  It might not be her fault, but it's not helpful to her case either. While the law he broke was serious (perjury under oath), the reason he did it is "more or less understandable" (the air quotes are me saying I understand but don't agree). Again, Hillary had nothing to do with Bill's cheating and to paint the picture of her being affected or affecting that situation while letting Trump off recorded comments (both publicly and privately) stating intent to have sexual relations with other women (including implying with his daughter) whilst married is, in my opinion, hypocritical
> 
> ...


Thanks, I don't want anyone to feel like I have any ill intentions for them 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Daddy Trump is keeping his promises and doing 'em! He'll for sure do more than Obama while in the White House.


I remember when executive orders were seen as evil and unconstitutional. I guess that viewpoint got left behind in 2016



the_randomizer said:


> Wish I could voice my opinions and thoughts on politics like you do, unfortunately, I'm not that fearless given the animosity and backbiting.


Eh, I just don't care. I try to show compassion when talking to people regardless of who they are, unless they're going out of their way to be dicks for literally no reason


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Thanks, I don't want anyone to feel like I have any ill intentions for them
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



And trust me, I'm trying not to be a douche when it comes to discussing politics, but even then, I still feel like people will go after me, I don't know why, I just...ugh. IDK anymore.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> And trust me, I'm trying not to be a douche when it comes to discussing politics, but even then, I still feel like people will go after me, I don't know why, I just...ugh. IDK anymore.


Don't worry so much. Worrying isn't going to stop people from judging you, it's just going to give you an ulcer

I'd enjoy hearing your opinions, as long as you're not rude about it. It's a lot better than some people can manage


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 30, 2017)

You only get one life Randomizer, live it and say what you want.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2017)

mech said:


> You only get one life Randomizer, live it and say what you want.



And make even more enemies than I've already inadvertently made?



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Don't worry so much. Worrying isn't going to stop people from judging you, it's just going to give you an ulcer
> 
> I'd enjoy hearing your opinions, as long as you're not rude about it. It's a lot better than some people can manage



I'm not thinking straight, at all, as I got very  little sleep last night, maybe I'll take a nap and try again later


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> And make even more enemies than I've already inadvertently made?



LOL I never understood why people got so upset about politics, even if you disagree with me, life is too short to burn bridges over something like that! (that's why I like to add a little satire , jokes bring people together or at least they should!)

If I have made enemies based on my views, than perhaps those people weren't so tolerant as they preach they are and I'm ok with it, for every enemy I make it seems another friend comes about.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 30, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL I never understood why people got so upset about politics, even if you disagree with me



Exactly, I vote how I want to, and so do you and everybody else, don't get butthurt and rage when things don't go your way, and I'll do the same.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 31, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> LOL I never understood why people got so upset about politics, even if you disagree with me, life is too short to burn bridges over something like that! (that's why I like to add a little satire , jokes bring people together or at least they should!)
> 
> If I have made enemies based on my views, than perhaps those people weren't so tolerant as they preach they are and I'm ok with it, for every enemy I make it seems another friend comes about.



Believe me, I have had people no longer want to be friends over trivial BS (it happened a few days ago, gonna save that for a blog). And I had one of my best friends tell me that some idiot unfriended her because she didn't agree with her political views. Tell me, what kind of shallow idiot unfriends someone over differences of opinion? As far as I'm concerned, if someone was really your friend, you wouldn't let such trivial BS to get in the way.  



SickPuppy said:


> Exactly, I vote how I want to, and so do you and everybody else, don't get butthurt and rage when things don't go your way, and I'll do the same.



That's just the thing, when I do post, I try to be neutral, or at least, civil in what I stand for and my views, etc, and no matter what, it seems that people still conspire to make an example out of me for daring to have a different view.


----------



## barronwaffles (Jan 31, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So I'm curious, what's the main reason that the anti-Hillary/pro-Trump crowd supported Trump? Was it the emails and using her own phone thing?



I wanted to see what fell out when you turn the world upside down.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 31, 2017)

barronwaffles said:


> I wanted to see what fell out when you turn the world upside down.


----------



## emigre (Feb 2, 2017)

http://www.kptv.com/story/34395627/...ry-at-ohsu-impacted-by-trumps-executive-order

Now that's how you keep America safe.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 6, 2017)

With every day passing I think I have figured out Trump's arch enemy.


Spoiler



The NY Times





Spoiler



I like his twitter


----------

